# Naruto RP: Fight for Freedom



## ~riku~ (Jun 13, 2008)

*Plot:*

This Naruto RP is set in the ninja universe, 123 years into the future. Naruto and people of his generation have passed away and new ninjas have been born, ninjas with mixed Kekkei Genkai or a new one. Their parents were once heroes and they fought a fierce battle that ended their life. The main five countries and the villages are fighting against each other, a continuous battle that ended a lot of lives. 

The fight still carries on to this very day and the new generation will take their parents place and come out victorious. 


*Spoiler*: _Custom Character Creation Sheet_ 




```
[b]Name:[/b] [Last name, first name.]
[b]Age:[/b] 
[b]Gender:[/b] 
[b]Rank:[/b]   
[b]Home Village:[/b] [Can be a made up village in one of the lands.]
[b]Kekkei Genkai:[/b] [Has to be acceptable.]
[b]Weapons:[/b] 
[b]Height:[/b] [Optional]
[b]Weight:[/b] [Optional]
[b]Personality:[/b] Has to be atleast three sentences.]
[b]Likes/Dislikes/Hobbies:[/b] [Optional]
[b]Family:[/b] [Optional]
[b]Jutsus:[/b] [No limit.]
[b]Strengths:[/b]
[b]Weaknesses:[/b]
[b]History:[/b] 
[b]Appearance:[/b] [Preferably a picture, if not, a descriptive paragraph.
```





*Rules:*

-No godmode. Absolutely not. I won't have it. If you don't know what godmoding is, read  Hopefully you should know anyway.

-After making a custom character, I have to accept it before you can use them.

-You can make up to three custom characters.

-If you are a newb to RP'ing, you might as well get out now. You have to have experience. I don't want posts like *i wlk in2 dis wall and explde*, you know what I mean. Proper sentences, at least two. Not one liners like 'Ayumi smiled and walked away.'

-Follow the other NF rules.


Your character can start of in Konohagakure. Further ahead in the RP, characters may travel to other villages/lands.

*Owner:* lcR

*Co-owners:* Caedus/Vergil


Both Vergil and Caedus (and I) are the only ones who accept profiles and reject them. If your RP'ing is not good, they/I will hopefully tell you how you can improve.


----------



## Trafalgar Law (Jun 13, 2008)

Joining now! Anyway you get to tell me if the profile nees fixing or anything. And a little question: How/where are we starting (storywise)?


Name: Ian Rein Teach

Age: 18

Gender: Male

Rank: Special Jonin

Home Village: Village of Mist

Weapons: 
It has no special abilities (atleast not yet) and is quite heavy even though he can wield it with one hand if he wanted to (Overall Length: 69 in). Also has kunais, shurikens, smokebombs, etc...

Height: 188cm

Personality: A calm and collected guy. Normally he is very easygoing and laid back, if it wheren?t for the sword one would thing he is an civilian in his behaviuor. In battle his normally dreamy eyes get more focused and his persona chages to a much more serius, but still laid back, version of him. He is a but rude and sarcastic, he also likes to go his own way but tends to not stray to far away from the group, even though he likes to be alone. Quite loyal but still he seems to always have his own plan in his mind.

Likes/Dislikes/Hobbies: Cats, rain, nights / sea food, dogs, bright light / strolling araound, napping, tinkering with his blade.

Jutsus: 
-Water jutsu:
+ [Suiton] Baku Suishouha - Bursting Water Collision Waves
+ [Suiton] Daibakufu no Jutsu - Grand Waterfall Technique
+ [Suiton] Mizuame Nabara - Starch Syrup Capture Field
+ Mizu Bunshin no Jutsu - Water Clone Technique
+ [Suiton] Mizu Kamikiri - Rising Water Cutter (Used with his sword, as he swings it a water wave is shot from the tip. Think getsuga tensho without the widening effect.)
+ [Suiton] Suigadan - Water Fang Projectile

+ Suirou no Jutsu - Water Prison Technique
+ [Suiton] Suiryuudan no Jutsu - Water Dragon Projectile Technique
+ [Suiton] Suishouha - Water Collision Destruction
-Other basic E and D level jutsus.
-Able to open two gates

Strengths: Taijutsu and (water) ninjutsu is both at top level. He seldom names taijutsu moves and have extremly strong swordsmanship becuse his traning is either done in rain or under water, using a semi self taught style. Able to dispell genjutsu if it?s noticed. Good at planning and has great speed and strength but lacks a bit in stamina.

Weaknesses: No genjutsu tecniques and no real long-range fighter even though he have some long range ninjutsu/weapons.


History: Born and raised in the mist village, lived a bit outside town with his mother, his father where most of the time out on missions until he was KIA when Ian was twelve. He graduated the academy when he was only nine and only two years later (he skipped two exams, quit one since his team got in a to great danger and sucseeded one) he rose to the rank of chunin.

In the folowing years Ian focused more in traing his own skill rather than rising in rank and for two years he took quite few missions for a ninja, but still missions of high grade with both victories and faliures. as many of his friends have been KIA he has been used to death and can see nessesary sacrifices for the missions, even though he dosen?t always weight the mission over his teammates.

A year ago he rose to the rank of special Jonin due to good leadreship and his knowlage in taijutsu and water ninjutsu. Three weeks later his mother died in anillness and Ian was absent from work for a month but returned then, seemingly unchanged. Right now he lives in the village waiting for his next mission.


Appearance:

Despite what most think the raincoat is fitted with metal plates at diffrent places for blocking, otherwise his cloathing is normal. Has village symbol stiched to his left coat shoulder but have no forehead protector. (yes, he likes cats)


EDIT: Now me go sleep, it?s too late already...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karachi (Jun 14, 2008)

Name: Ruroushou Karachi
Age: 16
Gender: Male
Rank:   Chuunin
Home Village: Fire Country, Konoha Gakure
Kekkei Genkai: Nara Clan (high intelligence) unusual affinity for Fuuton Ninjutsu 
Weapons: Scrolls carried filled with Kunai, exploding tags, Shuriken
               Special teleportation tags that can teleport others away from him 
Height: 190cm
Weight: 94 kg

Personality: A playful shinobi who has learnt the ways of peace. He loves to laze around daily doing nothing, but can be very serious when the situation calls for it. He meditates daily hoping to be spirtually stronger and morally good so rarely kills, however, he can turn depressed and easily transformed from his normally sunny disposition in the midst of a kill. He has a strong bond to his friends and despises following convention so is seen as a mad-man or a manipulator as he quietly plans from the shadows, unusally intelligent because of his bloodline and modest...but always smiling.
Likes/Dislikes/Hobbies: sunny days, food (lots of food), sleep meditating and training/convention, following orders, showing off, being unappreciated/ meditating, joking with friends, training and eating

Family: Mother, Shori Nara(Long descendant of Shikamaru Nara), Father-Killed in Action, Adopted Brother Kasani

Jutsus:
[Fuuton] Daitoppa - Great Breakthrough
[Fuuton] Reppushou - Gale Wind Palm
Kage Bunshin no jutsu
Kage Nui (bloodline) (shadow needle sewing)
Kage Mane Shuriken no jutsu (Bloodline) (throws shuriken and person it hit is under control)
Kage Mane no jutsu (Bloodline) (Extending shadow to control others)
Bunshin Bakuha (exploding clone)
Kamaitachi (variation (with palms not fan))
Fuuton: Fuuton Houmen (invented) sucks air away from target can temporarily paralyse or cause asphyxia
Fuuton: Kage Hitoshizeru (invented) Uses wind around opponent to hide shadow affinity chakra to attain control (also chakra consuming)
Kage Futa (invented) shadow cover hides Karachi from opponents via a shadow blanket that engulfs area
Basic escapes and replacement jutsus

Strengths: Stamina and huge chakra reserves for a chuunin, he has intelligence and can use both long range, and short range battle techniques with the aid of Fuuton and his latent Nara bloodline. He is determined, focused and incredibly sacrificial always believing in never leaving a man behind. His humour and persona can help team mates build confidence and brighten any day. He has sufficient speed and agility for a chuunin and can attribute this to the fact that he uses his wind affinity to enhance these aspects.

Weaknesses:At times can be arrogant and when not fully appreciated he can be depressed and start to under perform. He is not a genjutsu type and relies heavily on either concealment (and his bloodline) or long range (elemental affinity). He does not take orders at times and this may compromise a team and is deemed slightly reckless and individualistic which sometimes makes him manipulative and self-fish. His chakra control is sometimes poor as he as a good chakra reserve. Lazy, Procrastinator.

History: Was born of Nara Shori and Arashi Ruroushou, the latter of which was killed on a mission to retrieve some ninja captured just outside Iwagakure immediately after Karachi's birth, as a result, Karachi has spent a lot of his time with his mother learning her skills and increasing his bloodline potential. He grew a compassionate side from a young age and began moulding chakra before he entered the academy at the age of six.  He spent most of his young life on green hills far from Konoha trying to perfect ninja techniques and thus discovered meditation and peace from monks who went for excursions.

He reached the academy at the age of six ( a few months after his mother had showed him his bloodline limit) and quickly progressed rather lazily through the academy while everynight spending time listening to his mother's stories of Great Tailed beasts and Snakemen that spurred him further to be a greater shinobi. Even as he trained and could pass the exam, he continued to show lack of interest in the academy due to his arrogance and after failing the exam he was spotted on a hill training (first use of Kamaitachi variation) and later his use of his abilities, chakra and elemental manipualtion during a Iwagakure attack to save his Genin comrades earned him a pass.

He soon learned that the life of a Genin was lax and spent a lot of time relaxing after completing missions with ease and developing further skills in forests during D-ranked missions. 
During the chuunin exams, his team was the fastest through the forest of death, but Karachi fell in the third challenge to a very skilled shinobi from Konoha due to poisoning and boredom in the final battle(none of the other nations sent their shinobi because of the war). It was not long until Karachi was called in by the Hokage to be given the title chuunin since then Karachi has taken 12D-rank 4-C 2-B 5-A rank missions. He resides by his mothers side awaiting another.

Appearance:


----------



## ~riku~ (Jun 14, 2008)

Both are accepted. We need at least 8 characters, so 6 more to go. I'll most mine soon. Laziness. D:

@Nyan: I'll put the answer to your question on the first post.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 14, 2008)

Name: Monkey D. Luffy
Age: 17
Gender: Male 
Rank: Kaizokukage
Home Village: Fuschia Village
Kekkei Genkai: Will of D.
Weapons: Fists
Height: 172 cm
Personality: Straighforward and nice, he doesn't let his friends down and kick's the butt of people who hurt his nakama! He is the definition of pwn.
Likes: meat, adventure, his nakama.
Family: Monkey D. Garp, Monkey D. Dragon, Portgas D. Ace
Jutsus: Gomu gomu no jutsu
Strengths: Super-strength, rubber body, doesn't give up.
Weaknesses: seawater.
Appearance:


----------



## ~riku~ (Jun 14, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> Name: Monkey D. Luffy
> Age: 17
> Gender: Male
> Rank: Kaizokukage
> ...




Not accepted. It needs fixing. First, you need to expand your Kekkei Genkai, what does it do? Second, what is up with your jutsu's? Proper ones please - if they're made up, explain what they do.


----------



## Karachi (Jun 14, 2008)

Are you planning on making four man cells?


----------



## Ryuk (Jun 14, 2008)

Nyan N: We both can't be Mist Villagers with water jutsus and Swords.


----------



## madlord39 (Jun 14, 2008)

Name:Janiru Sagaya
Age:17
Gender:Male
Rank: Chuunin
Home Village:Hidden Rain Village
Kekkai Genkai: He sprouts a huge black light from his eye that hits the opponent, once the opponent has been hit he has control over all their senses, (he controls what they see, hear, feel..etc) but it is very risky because once the black light comes it cant stop and it can easilly be sensed coming towards the enemy and if the black light misses he loses use of his senses for a few minutes.
Weapons: He has wolverine like claws on one his hands and likes to use a rope with an extremely hard edge to stun his oponents.
Personality:He is an increadibly friendly and easy to approach boy, but when it is time for battle it is as if he has been possesed by an extremely cold an calculating monster, he scares the opponent until he thinks the opponent is scared enough and then attacks.
Jutsus: Ninpou Shintenshin no Jutsu
Ninpou Shinranshin no Jutsu
Ninpou Shindanshin no Jutsu
Kage Bunshin no Jutsu
Katon Housenka no Jutsu
He is very good in genjutsu and his kage bunshin's can do genjutsu too.
Strength's: Very stealthy an fast, is increadibly good in ninjutsu and genjutsu, has allot of stamina
Weaknesses: He is not very physically strong and has to realy on his huge chakra reserve and his othr kage bunshins to be able to physically beat the oponent.
History: When he was young he ran away with evil ninja's who taught him techniques , after 4 years he came back to the Hidden Rain Village and swore to never betray them again. Even thoguh he swears many still believe he is a traitor and is mocked and made fun of from time to time.
Appearance:.


----------



## Darow (Jun 14, 2008)

*Watanabe Miharu*

[[Hey, sorry I'm not sure exactly how I was supposed to join; I'm an experienced roleplayer, but not on this site. Sorry if I did something wrong! Also, I'm going to be gone to came for the next few weeks, so I won't be replying if I'm accepted. Sorry, just thought I ought to post before I left. ]]
Name: Watanabe Miharu 
Age: 13
Gender: Female 
Rank: Chunin
Home Village: Hoshigakure no Sato
Kekkei Genkai: None- just specialized jutsu. ^-^
Weapons: Katana, shuriken, windmill shuriken, kunai, explosive tags, makibishi, Scroll
Personality: Miharu isn't the most pleasant person to be around; sarcastic, cynical, pessimistic, and morbid don't make for the best combination. Throw in a little depression and being gothic, you end up with one fucked up cookie. There you go! That's definitely Miharu. Despite all this, she  still takes her position as a shinobi seriously- she's not a joke-around person when it comes to training. No one really knows why she's so devoted.
Likes/Dislikes/Hobbies: 
Likes:
~Music;; J-pop, alternative, and techno
~Totoro & Tarepanda!
~Writing;; Fantasy, fictional biographies
~Drawing;; Faces, charcoal, roses
~Reading;; Fantasy, science fiction
~Horseback Riding;; especially fast ones
~Racing;; fast cars
~Calligraphy;; red ink
Dislikes:
~Terribly optimistic people
~Close-minded people
~Homophobes
~Metal
~Writing in cursive
~Liars
Jutsus: Buki Keitaku no Jutsu [Chakra Weapon Jutsu: puts chakra into weapons], Ryoku Sukuro-ru Ooyake no Jutsu [Power Scroll Jutsu: opens her specially sealed scroll; scroll intensifies chakra], Kujaku Myohō [Mysterious Peacock method: gives the user almost unrivaled chakra control, to the point where they can solidify it as a shield or create wings for flight]
Strengths: Chakra control
Weaknesses: Bugs of any sort, senbon
History: Miharu doesn't really like to talk about herself. It is easy enough to see that she doesn't get along well with her family -a mother, father, and brother- because of the fact that she rarely returns home, but why is up to suspicion. In all reality, Miharu's whole attitude can be explained by the death of Tori Ai. A member of an almost extinct clan, similar to the Inuzuka's but for the fact that their chosen animals were birds, she and Miharu were truly inseparable. They loved each other the way sisters could, and beyond, seeing as neither had a secure home life. Ai's death brought the happy, naive Miharu's life to a screeching halt, transforming her psyche into what it is today- pessimistic and poisonous. Though she started late as a shinobi, she quickly caught up because of her perserverence, and afterwards, excelled. Though the Star had been lost years ago, the village had found that the star had lingering effects, almost like radiation, so that if you trained in that area, it was possible to gain the power of the Star while still protecting yourself from negative effects. In the past few years, the power has recently remanifested itself into a stone of the same violet color, which has been made into an amulet for the Hoshikage to wear. Because of the new burst of power, the Hoshikage's dwelling was moved to the training area so that the radiation would effect the training shinobi. Luckily, this new Star-Stone had remarkably few bad effects- the only ones worth mentioning being the greying of the hair at a young age and suseptibility to genjutsu. 
Appearance: Miharu is very pale and slender with violet eyes, changed such by the star training, and black hair, almost always kept back in a long french braid with bangs swept to either side of her face. On her upper half, she wears a sleevless silk top, red in color with a glossy sheen because of the silk's high quality. On her lower half, she wears  a brow, single-loop tied belt, baggy black pants that clutched just above the ankle so as not to get in the way, and thin slippers, also black in color with water-toughened soles so they're sturdy but mobile and silent. 
In terms of accessories, Miharu is terribly fond of nick-nacks and other items. in her hair she wears a gold satin ribbon, always tied very precisely and without any creases. Touch it and die, fools. Also, she wears two shuriken over each ear, pinned carefully so that they don't end up cutting her. This is her favorite way to get out of a pinch. The only other thing adorning in the area that could pass as an accessory is a cat collar- a thin red ribbon with a silver bell stitched onto it. When going on missions or training, Miharu always stuffs it with cotton so it doesn't give away her position.
Around both arms, Miharu wears white linen fabric starting just above the elbo and coming to a point at her middle finger, tied in place with criss-crossing yellow thread. On her left arm, a pale pink ribbon is tied tightly, the fabric limp with age and wear- quite the opposite of her hairbow. She is never seen without it, and when asked, she grows surly, though sometimes slips something about it representing a person. On her right arm, Miharu bears a blue-purple flame spiral tattoo, representing her success in the Star training. 
For weapons, Miharu favours her Katan and shuriken. Besides the ones in her hair, Miharu always carries plenty of them, and in more places than her belt, just for security. One oddity about hers is that they are all of a lighter, more silvery color; this is because Miharu crafts them from her own chakra, a technique that she created herself. Another weapon she uses is the windmill shuriken of which she only has one (not made with her chakra); using this, she has created a jutsu where she is able to imbue the weapon with her chakra, similar to trench or chakra knives. After some experimentation, Miharu found that this technique worked for all of her weapons, and she often employs it with the windmill shuriken, the shuriken in her hair, kunai, and makibishi; in terms of her katana, she uses it far less frequently because of the increased energy she has to use to sustain it with such a large weapon. 
However, these are only part of Miharu's large arsenal. The only weapons that she is not remotely passable in using are senbon- no matter how hard she practices, she just cant seem to get the hang  of these. On a lighter note, her flexibility and quickness make her a very effective user of explosive tags, which she is able to attach to opponents often without their knowledge, as well as kunai, often but not always crafted with her chakra, or more frequently simply imbued with it. Again, her flexibilty allows attacks of opportunity. Special strategies she uses with her kunai are to make the sun catch the metal's surface so that it bounces off into the foe's eyes, temporarily blinding him/her so that she can make a fast attack. Through much practice, she has come to quickly be able to locate the right angle, making it a highly effective technique- when it's sunny at least. The only mentionable characteristic about her kunai use is her flexibility- yes, this has already been said, but Miharu worked specifically on mobility with this weapon by practicing rotating and extending her wrists at odd angles. Over a very long period of time, she was able to achieve almost three-sixty rotation, which she uses remarkably in battle.
The one trump card that she has if all else fails is her scroll, always strapped to her back. With the help of the Hoshikage and some personal training, she managed to put her Chakra intensification jutsus into a scroll, so that, if the scroll is activated by one of her specialty jutsus, all of the ninjutsu that deal with her chakra will be intensified.


----------



## Turquoise inactive (Jun 15, 2008)

[seperated in parts because originally I went over the character limit. D:]

*Part 1*


This was a character I rp'd long ago. I don't have the custom sheet filled exactly how it's listed, but all the information requested is within it.

---

*Character's name:* Rarai 
*
Gender:* Male.

*Age:* 24

*Village:* Takigakure.

*Shinobi Rank:* S
*
Personality:* Sly, and mischievious. He can be unpredicting at most times. He tends to be ignorant, and an ass sometimes. He can be some
what intimidating at times. He isn't afraid of death. In fact, he enjoys to be the source of death as well. Sometimes he can be a bit ill-tempered.
He can be malicious, but you'll have to get over that eventually. After getting to know him, understand him, he can actually tend to be an interesting
, nice, obediant, trustworthy, kind, etc. type of creature. He is truely a creature afraid of humanity, afraid of it occuring again. He hides his true personality
with a monsterious, devilish, mask. This mask is in a mental state obviously.

*Appearance:* Pitch-white locks would exert from his skalp, purely straining downwards, enveloping each side of the mask that consealed his face expression, and appearence, as the the equalized stanced locks swaved threwout the decent lengthened range of exterior. The appealing, angelic, decorated with extravgant textures that roamed it's appearence, mask complimented the unique hair's highly contrasted hue. Glimmering eyes peaked threwout the holes that were imprinted where the beautiful sky blue eyes were settled. As which all that was revealed of his hansom-like, unrevealed face. Decending downwards on his overall appearence output would be his torso, A large loosely fit cloak would encase his entire torso, making a fine extention to below his waste, decending to below his ankles, as it rested curiously on the Earth's timid surface. The cloak also had a large loosely fit hood that encased the rear of the head's exterior, as it stealthfully wrapped across the uppermost portion of his head, as well as the sides. Within the cloak tended to be a highly lengthened, jet black katana that persued to a fine point, that was consealed within a off-white scabbard. Claws would enlock his hand's, and pollute their movement, once successfully stricken a poison would expel into the now-opened wound. Unrevealed, hidden behind the depths of the cuffs of his cloak would rest large blades that extended from the wrist, to the elbow.
His appearence with the cloak temporarily discarded would hold the exact same value from his neck and above. But below the blades on his arms would be revealed, and viewable. Tightly wrapped below their presense would be black arm braces, created with an elegant material. His legs would have black trousers resting upon them, the ankles would have the trousers tightly held around them, as it would alter as it ascended, in replacement, it was rather baggy, with white wraps what would normally form a cast-like material, that were wrapped above the knee in a 360 degree form. The trousers would act as a full body suite which also encased the torso, as it wrapped around his shoulders. Other then the full body suite, their was a second layer which would only regard his torso portion. It would seem to be a white vest that was created with a semi-thick material, which had buckles attached to the upper halves, and they extend from the back of the vest and their exterior met the full body suite's when it came to the shoulders, and it wrapped around and was locked to the upper body of his front. A large bloody red crystal would drop from Su's neck, attached
to a silver chain, bolted to the back of his neck. Black wings would potrude from each side of his spine as they would ascend a bit about his head.

*Weapons:* Katana, Arm blades, claws, talons which are on the claws. (Take note: the claws are some-what very large, and aren't natural,
their customly made, and they are like devices. Created of diamond, in the middle of the claw's, their are holes, where chains can extend out of,
what are bladed, and are drenched with a highly toxified, fatal poison.) Wire, kunai, shuriken, and senbon. Black rose - Green stem, black petals.
It may come off to seem like a normal rose, but of course it isn't! It's a diguised weapon, it's contructed of a powerful metal, and could neatly slice
a tree straight in half. He usually has the fake-stem part in his mouth, part of the stem and flower will be the visable part. And he will keep it in his
mouth the entire battle at time, used to slice the opponent. Shoes - His type of shoes are created with a high-class, rich material. When they
come in contact with conducted heat, they absorb it. The material will start to get more strong, but it won't gain weight. After a bit of absorbing
he kicks you.. and it will feel like getting pounded with a heavy steel block. This is why he considers his shoes weapons. HyourouGan
(Soldier Provision Pills) - When the soldier pill is swallowed, it allows the ninja to fight for several days without rest. The pill is full of proteins
and a special stimulant that momentarily increases the ninja's chakra. It also slowly heals internal wounds.


----------



## Turquoise inactive (Jun 15, 2008)

*Part 2*

*Bloodline:* The bloodline Rarai witholds isn't entitled. ( Explained later on in the 'Past') :

This bloodline allows Rarai to manipulate the contrast, hue, aura, etc. of any object their is. It's possible that if he sets it to the correct contrast,
and all other color formulas, he can successfully make objects transparent, this can also work on certain humans. He hasn't been able to make an
object one-hundred percent transparent, although he still trains at doing this. That's not all this unique bloodline grants him. If the contrast is very
high he can reside enough heat into the object to literally set it on fire, or burn it. (To prevent modding this isn't possible for living creatures of any
kind, unless it's like.. a tree, or plant.). This bloodline also lets him have a normal vision in any type of darkness.

*Jutsu's:*

Fulmination;

This is a violent release of confined energy, usually accompanied by a loud sound and shock waves. It is triggered by one seal, the moment the
seal is created an explosion erupts just yards infront of himself, and continues to explode farther down the path. It ranges in a large diameter.

Hollow Illumination;

After the appropriate seal is created, the outline of his figure begins to illuminate in a hollow type of matter, it then spreads throughout and infects
as far as you can see. This is what he calls 'his world'. This merely changes the landscaping to his preferences. When within it, visable twilight
is roaming throughout it. Along with distorted textures, and seaps of illuminated hollow colors. This 'world' was distorted all on it's own. Just being
present in this 'world' usually frightens most. This also pollutes vision, except for his own, due to his bloodline.. it's meant to survive this type of
jutsu. This in fact, is not a Genjutsu.

Doku Kiri;

This technique allows Su to expel poision gas from his body. This can serve as cover to escape and as an offensive technique
against her opponent.

Gouryuuka no Jutsu;

Gouryuuka no Jutsu is a Ninjutsu technique utilizing the Fire Element. After forming the needed hand seals, the ninja will expel dragon
head fireballs at their opponent. These powerful fireballs can punch through concrete.

Shunshin no Jutsu - Body Flicker Technique;

Shunshin no Jutsu is a basic Ninjutsu technique. The ninja will appear and disappear in an instant, allowing them to retreat or attack suddenly.
To facilitate the movement the ninja will often use nearby elements such as mist, sand or leaves to mask their appearance or disappearance.

Kai - Release;

Kai is a Ninjutsu technique which allows the ninja to avoid the effects of a Genjutsu illusion. After forming the needed handseals,
the Genjutsu technique will not affect the ninja. The ninja can also use the technique on another individual who was unable to avoid the attack.
After forming the needed hand seals, the ninja touches the one affected to end the affect of the spell.

Baku Suishouha

Su will expel water from his mouth. This will then expand into a large volume of water. Having Suiton as an element attribute, Su is at home with
this type of jutsu. He can control the water by riding on top of the waves.

Daibakuryuu no Jutsu

Daibakuryuu no Jutsu is a Ninjutsu technique utilizing the Water Element. After doing the needed hand seals a vortex of water will form, sucking
anything on the surface above it down to the depths below.

Goshokuzame

Su will form the needed hand seals and then place his hand to the surface of the water. A shark of condensed water will emerge from each of his
fingers to attack his opponent who is in the water below.

Kokuun no Jutsu

After forming the necessary hand seals, a black mist will emit from his body and rise into the sky. Black clouds will form, releasing a flammable
rain of oil onto his targets.

Mizurappa

After forming the needed handseals, Su will expel a strong jet of water at his opponent.

Suigadan

The ninja does a string of hand seals to cause a nearby body of water to form a spinning drill.

Suikoudan no Jutsu

he ninja does a string of hand seals which then causes a column of water to rise from the water and then strike their target.

Suiryuudan no Jutsu

A column of water in the form of a dragon will rise from the water and then strike their target. This can be merely manipulated according to the
owner's will.

Takitsubo no Jutsu

The ninja will do the necessary hand seals to create a large volume of water. Yamato used this technique in conjunction with Earth Style Doryuu
Jouheki. This allowed him to form a large waterfall. This isn't really used for an attack, more to just change the landscaping to his Su's preference.


*Past:* Rai really has not much memory of his past. His life particularly revolves around recovering the secrets of his past. Although, he may be
informed about most of this, but it can still be told; His life began on one dreary Night. The moon was full, his birth had just recently taken place..
Someone.. it can't be made out.. destroyed everyone in his entire village. Everyone was killed, other then himself. The last house this mass
murderer had reached upon was convieniently the one he was consealed within. His mom's wearabouts are unknown at this current moment,
her body was never found, although. His dad sensed an unpleasent large amount of chakra casting throughout the village, he sensed others
deaths. He knew very well he would be somewhat.. next. And he didn't want anything to happen to his son; Rarai. He had locked him in a
chest that he knew would most likely keep him safe. As it did, after the murderer had left an all had been finished. Everything was burned, except
that very chest he was encased within. Years later when
Rai had grown up a bit. He decided to go back to the village to analyze to attempt to figure out more of his Clan's secrets, when he came upon on
note, written in blood that was inside that very chest. Was he meant to have taken this when he left? The note read:

"I hear the sound of a heart
from the shadow in the dark
waiting for the poison to hit its mark
I see the darkness
surround the shape on the ground the
killer straight up and a body face
down
I hear the
din of the screams, sorrow in streams
the smell of farewell and gasoline
I see a heart set free
and my legacy hear a voice from a
shadow that is beckoning me
I guess there comes a point when you
think to yourself "this isn't worth it, it
isn't worth it" and now I feel what you felt, and now I feel what you felt inside brother inside
brother and now I feel what you felt
this isn't worth it, it isn't worth it
live a life in hell through a mortal shell asphyxiating
smell for a crime lifetime imagination
locked in a cell and to the other
firstborn, I see the same scene that
must play over in your mind and now
how much more I'm sure it's fucked with
your head just like it's fucked up mine.
"listen my son-firstborn last one"
the message you sent out to me-I can not
change what's meant to be
what am I supposed to do now?

You are the last one--firstborn"

That's the aproximate text that was written in blood on that very note. This makes him wonder.. 'What is this meant for, what does all this mean?'
This note could possibly explain his entire life, who was the killer.. why did he or she do it.. he wants to know his past, he wants to know everything,
and yet, he knows absolutely nothing. This note is all that was left for him to identify his past. He always tries to interpret the meaning of the text in
this 'note', he's had many ideas of what they could mean, but none fit the description perfectly how it's written, he just can't put the pieces of the
puzzle together. What is this?
*
Extra info:*

Rai has high speed, and agility. Thus, he is able to land fast strikes. Rarai also has immense strength, and very good hand-eye-coordination.
He's provided with alot of chakra, and doesn't use it too often, although he does occasionaly. He's also very good at balancing his chakra
consealed within his body, which is useful for walking on water, as well as climbing trees. He also fights dirty. His signature attack is ripping out the opponents spine. (xD)
*
Weaknesses:* He hates fire, that's really all to be known of.
*Strengths:* Water.


----------



## Turquoise inactive (Jun 15, 2008)

Also, you aren't allowing auto-hits, are you? :



Turquoise said:


> The only thing I wish to know is if you're going to have auto-hits, which I hope not.
> 
> Here's an example of something that isn't an auto-hit:
> 
> ...


----------



## Trafalgar Law (Jun 15, 2008)

Ryuk said:


> Nyan N: We both can't be Mist Villagers with water jutsus and Swords.



Gah, Swordmen from mist are GAR 

And you can atleast have two GARs i one story (but not three, look at TTGL they had Kamina and Simon, then Kittan came and one of em died ).

Childhood friends mabye?


----------



## Xyloxi (Jun 15, 2008)

The more GAR the merrier .


----------



## Trafalgar Law (Jun 15, 2008)

Xyloxi said:


> The more GAR the merrier .



Yeah, but to much GAR and someone dies.  

Anyways time to stop spamming...


----------



## Caedus (Jun 16, 2008)

So yea...if needed, it will be re-done and fixed @_@

Name: [Last name, first name.] Uchiha Kenshin
Age: 18
Gender: Male
Rank: S Rank Jounin
Home Village: [Can be a made up village in one of the lands.] Leaf Village
Kekkei Genkai: [Has to be acceptable.] Sharingan ( If this is not allowed, I'll change it )
Weapons: A large sliver longsword made of rare and very powerful materials along with several silver large knives, more powerful and deadlier then kunai. Kunai, shuriken, windmill shuriken and a secret hidden blade in his left guantlent that extends out from under his wrist. Also has a pair of duel 18 inch razor sharp wrist blades that come from his right guantlent. 
Height: [Optional] 6 feet. 
Weight: [Optional] 57.1 G
Personality: Has to be atleast three sentences.] Arrogant and filled with anger and hate towards alot of things knowing that being caring out in the battlefield is prehaps demanding death knowing that only no mercy and his ruthlessness on the battlefield would only make him stronger. He seeks more power and wants to display clan dominance over all the others due to his high sense of pride. While he tends to enjoy war and fighting, he does have a high sense of honor, refusing to kill anybody he considers weak or unworthy or maybe some other reason. 
Likes/Dislikes/Hobbies: [Optional] His hobbies are pretty much the same. Training and fighting and so on..as for dislikes. He doesnt like anybody who's stronger than him. He also doesnt like random people who just appear out of nowhere..he's not all that trusting
Family: [Optional] ( will change but I gotta know if the Kekkei Genkai is alright )
Jutsus: [No limit.]
Katon Goukakyuu no Jutsu-Great Fireball Jutsu
Housenka no Jutsu - Mythical Fire Phoenix Technique
Gouryuuka no Jutsu - Great Dragon Fire Technique
Chidori - Thousand Birds
Chidori Nagashi - Thousand Birds Current
Chidori Sword
Chidori Senbon
Kirin
Sharingan Soufuusha Sannotachi - Sharingan Windmill Triple Blade
Ryuuka no Jutsu - Dragon Fire Technique
High Speed Taijutsu
Strengths: As a Jounin, he is very powerful and skilled with all aspects of Ninjutsu, Genjutsu and Taijutsu. A true master of the sword and a master of his Sharingan, mastering all of it abilities making a well reknowned Sharingan Warrior. 
Weaknesses: In terms of stamina, Kenshin has alot but he tends to use alot of high powered jutsu. In other cases, personality wise, he can be arrogant or reckless and may be too confident when fighting somebody. 
History: ( Poised to change if needed depending on some stuff ) Part of a new generation of Uchiha...Kenshin has excelled and quickly graduated from the acadmey and passed the Chunnin Exams, growing stronger as he grew up with each year. Now as a powerful Jounin...Kenshin seeks to help Konoha win the war while at the same time, he also seeks to set himself apart from the Uchiha before him with a simple answer..by becoming the best there isand the best there ever will be.
Appearance: [Preferably a picture, if not, a descriptive paragraph:


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jun 16, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> Name: Monkey D. Luffy
> Age: 17
> Gender: Male
> Rank: Kaizokukage
> ...





xx_lil clone_Riku_xx said:


> Not accepted. It needs fixing. First, you need to expand your Kekkei Genkai, what does it do? Second, what is up with your jutsu's? Proper ones please - if they're made up, explain what they do.



...Facepalm...

Funny Zorokiller, but do not think that they get it.


----------



## Misumi_chan (Jun 18, 2008)

Name: Toyami, Misumi. 
Age: 15
Gender: Female
Rank: Chunnin  
Home Village: Kurai Village (In Sunagakure)
Kekkei Genkai: When I was a child 2 Ninja from the Mist village ransacked my house and killed both my perents (cliche, I know.) to show the current Kazekage that the Mist villagers wanted war. The ninja tried to kill me but my neighbors came in in time to stop them. But they did manage to take my ability to use chakra away. (Please tell me I don't have to explain how...) But during that time I've figured out how to use a sword with taijutsu and have managed to make my way. 
Weapons: Katana, other types.
Height: 5'5
Weight:haven't stepped on a scale in a while...but I'm skinny. 
Personality: Average in smartness, but sometimes slacks off. I'm usually happy, but sometimes I space out in sadness sometimes. My friends are Rock lee, Neji, Temari and Gaara (I kinda have a crush on him...B-but thats not Important. -.0) 
Likes/Dislikes/Hobbies: I like Dumplings and fire, I don't like strawberries and vanilla, and my hobbies are drawing and killing when neccesary. 
Family: [none, exept for a cousin in Konoha]
Jutsus: [None, remember?]
Strengths: Being encouraged
Weaknesses: Being hit in a certain area. 
History: Explained already! ^^
Appearance: 
(This is Misumi, only Misumi has black short hair...this was the best I could find) 

(I'm new at this, so sorry if mine is stupid...TT_TT)


----------



## Gorblax (Jun 18, 2008)

Name: Kokoro Revo

Age: 19

Gender: Male 

Rank: Genin

Home Village: Hidden Village of Warp, Whirlpool Country

Kekkei Genkai: The ninjas of the Vilage of Warp, as direct subjects of the Emperor Lion, which allows them to summon any creature, from dogs to slugs to snakes- often many at a time. The Kokoro clan is especially talented in summoning multiple creatures at once. Revo can summon any creature that flies or swims- he's not so great with the land animals.

Weapons: An ornamental trident named Hoshigaki in honor of one of its greatest foes, bequeathed to him by his great uncle Lobi, an expert in water summoning and jutsus. It apparently has the power to summon creatures without the aid of any blood or jutsus, and responds to the chakra of certain people...

Height: 5'11

Weight: Varies (gains and loses weight very quickly- can be very fat one week after an eating binge, and very thin the next from training)

Personality: Revo is an optimistic, well-mannered fellow who knows how to pick his battles. Although not a genius, Revo is pretty sharp and has a heart of gold. Admittedly, he is occasionally prone to emotional outbursts of sadness, resulting in the consumption of mass quantities of food, and determination, resulting in single-focused, Lee-like training for about three days before he gets sick of it. Revo is somewhat distressed by his lack of affinity for summoning land-based creatures, which has kept him from promotion to Chunin for the last 5 years. Well, that and his legendarily terrible luck.

Likes: Comfort food, rigorous but flexible training regimens, personal hygiene
Dislikes: Running, people who consistently outsmart him, gambling (although curiously good at it)
Hobbies: Flying, swimming, listening to terrible music by obscure artists which no one else can tolerate

Family: Revo is the only child of his father and mother, so he sometimes feels that he should feel worse about his lack of ability in the greatest part of the arts of the Warp country, summoning land creatures, but he has personally accepted his fate and emphasizes on what he can do. Revo is more in line with his two great uncles, elder twin brothers of his father's father, Lobi and Libo. Lobi, the greatest water creature summoner in the village, passed away 4 years ago, but Libo, the village's greatest flying creature summoner, remains alive and functioning as a member of the village's board of advisors. Libo is very proud of Revo and understands that not everyone is meant to be great at everything, so long as they can excel in one or two areas.

Jutsus:
Fairly skilled in Taijutsu, and pretty handy with his trident- less so after a recent eating binge.
Unlike some members of the Warp village, Revo has practically no affinity for Genjutsu, although he is able to competently release himself from one. He is slowly learning, however.
Has elementary knowledge of Water ninjutsu from the brief period of time he spent with his great uncle Lobi before he passed away, but a more sophisticated ability in Wind ninjutsu from extensive training with Libo.

Strengths: Excellent control of Air and Sea creatures of all types, as well as Wind ninjutsu, and can counter most weapon attacks with his trident (in a straight weapons-fight, could probably fight with Tenten to a draw at his peak).

Weaknesses: Slow on foot, horrendous in any ability concerning Earth, unfamiliar with Fire and Lightning techniques, very very unlucky (at everything but gambling)

History: Revo was born as the son of a prominent figure in the Kokoro clan, which specializes in tactically controlling multiple summoned creatures at once, and grandson of Kokoro Boli, one of the three greatest Jounin in the village and a specialist in land creatures, along with his two older identical twin brothers, Libo and Lobi. All three of them serve as advisors to the permanent leader of the Village of Warp, the Emperor Lion. The Emperor Lion, Tategami, is a sentient lion who serves as the king of all but the greatest summoned creatures, such as Gamabunta, but also retains control over their subjects. Only humans may summon creatures, however, so he long ago united the ninja clans of the Whirlpool Country to serve him in order to better govern his people beyond the World of Summons, from which all summoned creatures originate. Because of this, the ninja of the Village of Warp can summon almost any creature.

The summoning techniques of the Warp Village are generally divided into three categories: creatures of land, sea, and air. (As such, the Warp Village is for the most part unfamiliar with Fire and Lightning techniques.) After graduating the Ninja Academy at the fairly respectable age of 13 (a year after Konoha's program traditionally ends, but Warp traditionally starts a year later), Revo stagnated at Genin level, unable to master the most basic Land-summoning techniques. Initially discouraged by this irregular deficiency, Revo's grandfather authorized Revo to be specially trained by his two great uncles, Lobi and Libo, in order to cater to Revo's strong points. Revo thrived as a student under their guidance, but it was never enough to pass the Chunin exams. Unluckily, Revo would always find himself up against someone much stronger than him, run out of ink in the written exam, or come to a section impassible without a Land summoning technique. Shortly after Revo's third failed attempt, Lobi was killed in a civil war between the sharks and the dolphins in the World of Summons, which only the greatest Jounin of the village can enter. (As a result, Revo will be very reluctant to summon a shark, in fear of summoning the one who killed his great uncle.)

After the incident, Revo inherited Lobi's trident and continued his training uner Libo. Although he excelled in his missions, he continued to fail the tests he took sporadically for the next five years. As a result, he is often assigned B rank missions by his grandfather despite his status. Revo now accepts that he can never pass the rigorous standard Warp test, and now plans to be the first ninja from Warp to partake in and graduate from the semiannual test in Konoha...

Appearance: Light brown hair that gets dark with grease after an eating binge, blue eyes speckled with green, and constantly peeling skin from his light complexion and constant exposure to sunlight. Wears an orange leather helmet with goggles which normally rest on his forehead, only equipping them when flying or swimming, and has obsessively clean finger and toenails. Wears blue, open-toed sandals and came to Konoha with a very pre-timeskip Naruto-looking outfit, although fit for a 19 year old. He is unaware of this.


----------



## ~riku~ (Jun 18, 2008)

Misumi_chan said:


> Name: Toyami, Misumi.
> Age: 15
> Gender: Female
> Rank: Chunnin
> ...




Not accepted. Please read the plot properly. Also, whe RP'ing, you write in third person...




---------------------------------------------------------------------


Every other character is accepted. You may start. I'll post my character profile soon.


----------



## Gorblax (Jun 18, 2008)

Will you be making a new thread, or should we start here?


----------



## Caedus (Jun 18, 2008)

Also when we start, we just go on and let it flow right?


----------



## ~riku~ (Jun 19, 2008)

@Gorblax: Start here.
@Caedus: Yes.


----------



## Xyloxi (Jun 19, 2008)

So basically we don't have any long intro posts for this RP?


----------



## Vergil (Jun 19, 2008)

Name: [Hyuuga, Vergil.]

Age: 25

Gender:M 

Rank:   Jounin

Home Village: [unknown - missing nin, probably from Konoha due to kekkei genkai]

Kekkei Genkai: [Hyuuga bloodline limit: byakugan, wind nature chakra]

Weapons: Kunai, smoke bombs, Samurai sword. Golden sword of sparda

Height: [5ft 8]

Weight: [10st]

Personality: A cold character and not easy to make friends with. Will observe people and figure out their personality before even thinking about talking with them. Very much a loner due to people always wanting the secret to his bloodline. 

Though his father was a great hero in the war he acts as a mercenary to the highest bidder and is a cold, ruthless killer. He has become simply a tool for others to use. Has no opinion on the great war and is simply in the pursuit of more power. Will team up with anyone who can promise him money or power. Is driven by the ambition to be more powerful than his father. 


Likes/Dislikes/Hobbies: [Power/ Chatty people and incompetence/ training]

Family: [A twin brother]

Jutsus: [byakugan - 359 degree vision, chakra points
Gentle fist - ability to open and close chakra points
Kaiten - can deflect any projectile
Divine punishment - can close (or open) all 128 chakra points in less than 3 seconds
Judgement cut - uses wind chakra and his sword to slice almost any object at distance
Dark Slayer - Uses his mastery of the wind element to locate and silently arrive at their position at great speed]
Sword of Sparda - has the ability to cancel any genjutsu, including tsukiyomi. has it's own wind chakra so vergil does not have to add his to create powerful wind techniques (temari style). Also has water, but Vergil does not know how to fully implement the nature. Uses the water mostly for defense against fire techniques. The sword also emits a strange golden light which automatically casts genjutsu, the environment seemingly changes when the sword is swung.

Strengths: Incredibly powerful fighter at mid and close range. If he is bought will carry out the job to perfection. excellent for reconnaisance. A master at the wind element, he can freely reinforce punches and kicks with the cutting properties of the wind element. also uses it to move at great speeds and can use it to jump a great deal higher. Is also a master at swordplay and gentle fist.

Weaknesses: Can betray at the opportunity for power. has a strange code during fights and will not strike an unarmed man. Not so great at long range fights, can deflect attacks but only for a certain period of time.

History: His father died in front of him during the war and went down as a hero. However as time went on his name was forgotten amongst the countless others who died. Though he loved his father dearly his death completely warped his mind and now believes that humans are nothing more than tools to be used and thrown away. However, due to his fathers name being forgotten he has decided that he will go down in history as one of the most powerful in this war, so the role of the hyuuga will never be forgotten. To this end he trains hard and tries to obtain as many powerful jutsus or weapons as he can find.

Appearance:[/URL]

Video!!: Here it is
pretty much shows his personality and sword play, just so folk get an idea


----------



## Caedus (Jun 19, 2008)

Well here it goes @_@
__________________________

"Another mission..." The single thought echoed through his head, it wasnt a problem though, he had slain countless of enemy ninja, displaying his immense skill with his sword and jutsu but most importantly..his Kekkei Genkai, the Sharingan. He had to go with several others, back into the frontlines to deal with enemy shinobi. Thats how it was, so far he considered the war to be just a statlement, nobody was winning or losing but so far, heavy casualities just mounted up on all sides.

The Uchiha looked around, at the sky and the trees and glanced right back at the village gate as he started to leave on through the open path in front of him. His crimision Sharingan eyes activated...he usually kept them activated and considering his large charka ammount and his skill with it, it was like it hardly drained him at all. It was also a training technique now with the new Uchiha Generation to master the Sharingan and get used too it. Well it worked..

Kenshin was armed as usually and while his style of clothing was much more different then the other shinobi, it helped by setting him apart from others which was a good thing but a bad thing for his enemies as his single apperance that stood out was acknowledged. 

Back once more towards the border...deal with the enemy oppoistion and then hopefully advance, he had just rested and arrived back to the village for a few days, rested and then demanded another mission. Thats how things were and things should be...he was going to help the Leaf Village win this war.


----------



## Gorblax (Jun 19, 2008)

"Name please?"

"Kokoro Revo."

"And which village are you representing?"

"The Hidden Village of Warp, from the Whirlpool country."

The registrar in the Chunin exams building looked up from his forms at the svelte young man on the cusp of adulthood addressing him in surprise.

"Warp, huh? I don't think we've ever had anyone enter from there before. Don't you guys have your own Chunin exams?"

Revo's eyes shifted towards the ground. "Well, the exams in Warp don't really cater to the ninja whose abilities are more... out of the box."

"Oh. So they're sending their unskilled Genin here."

Revo fell backwards onto the floor.

"Get up!" the registrar said, somewhat embarrassed for both of them. As Revo got up, the Konoha official turned back to his papers. "I wasn't talking about you! Now, which Genin from Warp will you be registering?"

"Um... students?"

The registrar looked up again. He hated dealing with Jounin from other villages. They just didn't know the rules.

"You do have students, right? Who are you recommending?"

"Uh... I don't have students. Only Jounin take on Genin in my village."

"So, you're a Chunin then?"

"Actually..." Revo put his arm behind his head and chuckled nervously, "I'm here to register myself."

It was now the registrar's turn to fall over backwards.

"But... you must be at least eighteen!" He said a minute later.

"Nineteen, actually," Revo admitted. "I just haven't been very lucky with the exams back home." Distressed, he pulled a chocolate bar out of his pocket and started eating hastily.

The registrar realized he had touched a nerve, and decided he had better cheer the Genin from Warp up. Even though he was only a year older than Revo, it was still a Jounin's job to give council to Genin- after all, Warp was a neutral village in the current war, and he didn't want to be the one to tip the scales.

"You know, our Fifth Hokage was incredibly unlucky- but she still couldn't stop gambling. Before she acquired the position, in fact, people called her the 'legendary sucker.'"

"I don't really care for gambling," Revo said. "Why are you telling me this?"

"Because the Fifth Hokage's bad luck turned out to be one of her greatest assets. A peculiar benefit to her luck was that whenever something did go her way, she could tell something was wrong in the village, or that someone was in danger- and because of it, Konoha was able to control many situations before they got uncontrollable. So, I guess what I'm saying is that even your faults may turn out to be your strengths."

Revo gave a short, semi-sarcastic chuckle. "You sound just like my great uncle Libo."

"Anyway, if you are a Genin, you need a Jounin's approval from your village to enter."

"That I have," Revo said, holding up his ornate trident with the symbol of Warp on it- a sparkling circle with wavy edges. "This is the trident of Kokoro Lobi- one of the greatest Sea Summoners in the history of Warp. I am here with his blessing."

The registrar turned to his computer for data on Warp and came up with an article on the trident. "Hmm... so it is. But I'm afraid you've gotten unlucky in one more thing."

Revo sighed. A day never went by without something like this happening. "What is it this time?"

"Well, the tradition in Konoha is that all Genin enter the exams in groups of three. Since that is not your village's way, I guess we can make an exception. But for part of the exams, you'll be facing groups three times larger than you.

"That's not terrible news," Revo said optimistically. "My clan specializes in fighting multiple opponents at once."

"Good fortune for you, then!" The registrar smiled. "But if you're like our Fifth Hokage, you better be careful. That could be a bad sign. Come back here in... six months."

"SIX MONTHS!?"

"Well, yeah. We only give the Chunin exam twice a year, and we just finished the last one yesterday..."

Revo sighed, half in relief, now that his luck was more in line with the standard course. He had sworn to his great uncle, before leaving, that he would not return to Warp before he became a Chunin. This was going to be a long time to spend in a foreign country...

"Is there a place I can train in the meantime?"

The registrar thought. "Well, you can always try the Rock Lee Dojo. It's open for pretty much anyone. I guess it wouldn't hurt them to take you on."

"Thanks for your help!" Revo bowed to the registrar and walked quickly out of the building. (He would slow down about a block later- Revo wasn't really so good at traveling on foot very quickly.)

"Slow down, will you?" He muttered. "It's not like you don't have six months to prepare." The Jounin then returned to his paperwork, waiting patiently to deal with the next lunatic who came his way.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 19, 2008)

It was approaching sunset in the Villiage of the Demon. As usual for the villiage, located in the Land of Rain, there was a light drizzle which looked like it would turn into a thunderstorm. Vergil listened with his eyes closed as the villiage leader told him his request.

"This war...has taken a great deal from us. We have been left with no other option than to call the likes of you. The Raikage requested it though and his orders are absolute. Hyuuga Vergil, the mission is an S class one. You are to steal the scroll of forbidden jutsus from Konoha. In return we will allow you to read one of the jutsus in there. We trust that you will not open it prematurely" 

Vergil opened his eyes and looked at the sweaty, overweight lackey of the new Raikage. There was a light breeze and vergil disappeared from the lackey's sight, this was followed by a gust of wind into the obese man's face and a Vergils drawn sword around the man's neck. It was the infamous Dark Slayer. Vergil was behind the fat man and had completely bypassed all the security that had been assembled. His fear was evident, this man was not worth killing

"Do not test me. I am not known for an even temperament." Vergil withdrew his sword and in another instant was walking towards the door, away from the startled men. "I am not some genin, your scroll shall be read only by yourselves. I accept your terms and will return with the scroll."

He exited the room and began walking towards his next mission. Certainly it was not an easy one and he contemplated getting help. It was a long journey to Konoha, he was sure he could meet someone useful on the way.


----------



## Caedus (Jun 19, 2008)

"Hold up Kenshin..review our orders" Another Jounin replied as he looked at the Uchiha, he was less expirenced but none the less, he still was a jounin of the leaf village.

"Were going to lighting country and were going to press the assualt there, but first we have to regroup with others before we attack" Kenshin replied as he glanced back at the ninja group he was leading, more towards the jounin. Kenshin's rather fearful presence usually kept them quiet most often it sounded like was in a rush of things and easily got irritated. But it was his Sharingan that bothered most people..

"What of Earth Country?" The jounin asked, another question, still this jounin had worked with Kenshin before and somewhat gotten used to the Uchiha's Leadership style and presence. 

"Sand Shinobi are helping us there and I was there a few days ago, I'm switching between fronts..in other cases were just waiting for several more guys and then were moving on" Kenshin responded. The Uchiha was getting annoyed, they just walked outside of the village gates and then there was problems..

Those shinobi who were suppose to arrive were doing last minute preperations before going on. The Leaf Ninja Group waited outside of the village gate, the problem with this mission, he had to work with "new guys" who were just getting ready to go into battle for the first time in prehaps a month. Kenshin just figured why couldnt he just a mission to assassinate the Raikage from the start but it was not like it was going to be that easy...this is why they had to destroy the remaning enemy shinobi and get a chance at the raikage..


----------



## Turquoise inactive (Jun 19, 2008)

Rarai would be merely resting among a large, wide, ever-green tree that was implanted into the Earth's surface just a few yards away from the opened gates of Konoha. A smirk would paint it's way across his face as he noticed a few Ninja exert from the Front Gates. His wandering eyes would firmly leer across them properly, taking a deep notice of their actions. 

Of course, in this War, he wasn't exactly helping Leaf; Konoha. More like.. seemingly working against them. In this War he would stand a firm ground, and only possessed plan's of killing. His favorite hobby, of course. He really needed eyes to consume, since his vision was somewhat dimmening, and this would be a perfect time to re-generate his vision to a perfect potential. Since about every five years his vision starts to go due to over-using his Kekkei Genkai, this occurs with the Sharingan as well. Except more often with his.

The long, lengthened branch he was sitting on had leaves attached to the end, that would interact in an obvious manner to each wind current. Today was wonderful, the sun was shining on all that lurked beneath it, it was quite inspiring. There was a slight breeze in the air, it didn't cause the temperature to be 'cool', it was still pretty hot, but not too hot where it gets to the point you couldn't stand it. Rarai's wings would be spread in an angelic formation, a few jet-black feathers would be blown off, causing them to slowly swift to the ground, semi-near the few Ninja's that roamed about. It wouldn't be difficult to sense his presence, considering he always made it so obvious.

Rarai would emit a slight yawn, while scratching his claws on the branch to make an unreadable imprint.

Regarding the war, Rarai wouldn't oppose to switching sides, he never really cared what he was defending, or offending. Just because he's on a certain 'team' doesn't mean he won't attack them, further on throughout the war. He was reckless, and never really cared about anyone other then himself. He would remain motionless, other then the fact he continued to create a loud, annoying sound of his claws potruding the branch's surface.


----------



## Caedus (Jun 19, 2008)

"Sorry Uchiha, ANBU held us back a bit..." A shinobi responded as the group of Leaf Village awaited. Two more had arrived to join the group, there was about 6 in total with Kenshin in charge. 

Kenshin nodded, whatever the reason, he didint care, as the Uchiha turned around to look down at the open path through the trees, something out of the ordinary struck him. Black Feathers were on the ground and the fact he felt something, a presence besides the Leaf Shinobi was the reason was odd. 

"Great.." The Uchiha thought as his Sharingan Eyes scanned through the trees as he sensed the presence, The Sharingan was capable of detecting charka but not to the point of having very similar Hyuuga donjutsu abilities but then again..The Uchiha's donjutsu had its own abilities. As the other ninja within the group were starting to notice then Kenshin was just, looking around..something obviously wasnt right. Somebody was watching them..


----------



## stitches (Jun 19, 2008)

Name: Hidan (don't know last name)
Age: 32
Gender: Male
Rank:   Missing-nin
Home Village: N/A
Kekkei Genkai: none
Weapons: large three bladed scythe, Jashinist ritual
Height: 5' 7"
Weight: N/A
Personality: Annoyed very easily, swears in a colorful langauge, seems to annoy others easily.
Likes/Dislikes/Hobbies: likes: jashin, dislikes: heathens, hobbies: rituals
Family: N/A
Strengths: immortality, Grim reaper stage
Weaknesses: ???
History: Hidan is the second newest member of the Ataksuki to be accepted into it's roster, but relatively little is known about Hidan.

Like all Ataksuki Members, Hidan is an S-Rank Criminal, though his crimes, and the penalty for them is unknown. Hidan most likely comes from the Village Hidden in the Rain (Amagakure), due to the symbol on his headband. He practices a very twisted and bloody religion known as Jashin, which means evil heart or evil god. This religion orders nothing but complete and utter destruction, and anything less than that is considered a sin. Upon victories in battle, Hidan performs twisted and long rituals, which irritates Hidan's partner, Kakuzu, who also annoys Hidan in that Kakuzu often gets sidetracked by bounty hunting.

Hidan's weapon of choice is a large, triple-bladed Scythe, attached to the end of a long cable, though Hidan's full experience with this weapon is shrouded in mystery.

One of Hidan's trump cards is a largely dangerous, unknown Jutsu, that endures attacks and blows, and reflects the damage back to a foe; however, Hidan must ingest the blood of the foe in order to perform this Jutsu successfully. This Jutsu is how Hidan managed to take the life of Sarutobi Asuma, a Hidden Leaf Jounin who was Leader of Team 10, including Shikamaru. Because of this Jutsu, Hidan may be immortal, but the Jutsu has a weakness, discovered by Nara Shikamaru.

Appearance:


----------



## ~riku~ (Jun 19, 2008)

@Vergil: Accepted.


----------



## stitches (Jun 19, 2008)

(can i swear?)

"filthy heathen leaving me alone in the jashin damned forest by myself..." hidan mumbled to himself as he walked down a dirt path towards a clearing.

He arrived at the clearing and sat down infront of a tree fiddling with his rosary as he looked around. Off in the distance he spotted an Uchiha looking around the trees.

"hmm...Wonder what the blasted Uchiha is doing..."He thought to himself as he got up. Hidan cautiously walked over and hid behind a tree close to the Uchiha.


----------



## ~riku~ (Jun 19, 2008)

(Yeah. XD)


----------



## Caedus (Jun 19, 2008)

No profile yet for you?


----------



## Trafalgar Law (Jun 19, 2008)

"A mission to Konoha?" Ian asked as he was briefed o his newest mission, interrupting the one that was explaining. "For the gods, I hope it?s not another assasination. I?m getting sick of those." The man looked at him with a smile, he looked a bit like an old butler, and replied: "A delivery mission, sir. A delivery of 1.000.000 (whatever currency they have) to one of the weaponsuppliers we have there. All the money is contained in this scroll. Please have a good time, sir!"

That was two days ago, at this moment Ian where by the konoha gate waiting to get in. _One million huh...Not often one is carrying that amount of money._ Being an offichal mission there was no complications in the negotiation and the money was saftly delivered to it?s ownder. 

"Boooring... I guess I?m to used to the action." As it was getting dark Ian thought he could just as well stay one night in Konoha, and just at the same time he walked by an old dojo. "Rock Lee Dojo... 'open for anyone!'... Seems nice enough, but what?s with the sign, it looks ancient. And whos ugly face is that?" Ian asked while standing outside the dojo.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 19, 2008)

Vergil stood atop of the mountain, deep in thought. He was torn as to whether to go directly to Konoha or to make a detour into the hidden villiage of the sound. The villiage was once run by the Legendary Orochimaru. Rumours were rife that he was still alive despite dying on more than one occasion. 

He wasn't exactly an ally of theirs but they had been invaluable to his pursuit of power. 

"those damn Uchiha.." he mumbled. He had faced them before and the contest ended in a draw. He had defeated almost every other bloodline limit except for the mangekyou sharingan. His byakugan could deal with the any other genjutsu but not the tsukiyomi. the 359 degree vision hindered him greatly when trying to avoid the deadly genjutsu. He only barely forced a draw due to his opponent being too sloppy and over reliant on tsukiyomi - He hadn't taken into account that Vergil had been trained in dealing with pain both mental and physical. Before the final blow was to be struck he used his Divine punishment to render his opponent powerless, but the toll was too great and neither side could capitalise, forcing a draw.

The rumour of Orochimaru still being alive prompted him to find out if he had an answer. The only other option was to find another tsukiyomi user to train him to activate the fabled Golden Byakugan. It was merely a myth, but if advances in the sharingan were possible then why not?

However the Uchiha were a proud clan and very difficult to corrupt. He needed to either befriend one or to submit to their teachings. Of course, he would never bow to anyone and would never befriend someone for such a selfish gain. Bonds were precious and needed to be treasured. His decision was made - with the aid of the wind he hurried at a blinding speed towards the hidden villiage of the sound.


----------



## Gorblax (Jun 19, 2008)

*20 minutes earlier*

"What do you mean, CLOSED?" Revo asked the elderly man sweeping the floors of the Rock Lee Dojo. "The sign says that it's open for anyone!"

"Usually that's the case," the man said, putting his broom away and packing up his cleaning supplies. "The Jounin who runs this place- Rock Maku- is out on a mission with Uchiha Kenshin. It'll open up again when he gets back."

"Well, par for the course, I guess," Revo sighed to himself.

"Hey, don't look so glum," the janitor said. "There's plenty of training equipment here free for anyone to use. I doubt you'll be able to get a sparring partner until Maku-sensei returns, though. Just lock up when you're done."

"Thank you."

"Don't sweat it." The janitor made his exit and moved on to the next building on his route.

**Now**

"Rock Lee Dojo... 'open for anyone!'... Seems nice enough, but what?s with the sign, it looks ancient. And who's ugly face is that?" Revo heard a voice call from behind him as he finished his regular trident practice routines.

Revo turned around to see a young man about his age, not much different looking than he was, ironically enough- maybe this guy was a little cleaner, but Revo had been traveling for a while, so that was forgivable- admittedly, this new guy's skin was in a lot better condition, and Revo was a little chubbier than he had been that morning after discovering he had another 6 months to a shot at becoming a Chunin. He smiled, ignoring five possible retorts that sprung into his head. It isn't nice to offend the locals, especially when they so kindly loan you their gym. Then again, this guy didn't seem to be from around here...

"Did I offend you somehow, or are you just impolite to everyone you meet?" Revo finally responded. "My name's Kokoro Revo. I'm a ninja from the Warp Village. If you're not going to grant me the common courtesy of introducing yourself first, the least you can do is provide me with a sparring partner."

Revo turned to face him, his trident standing firmly on the ground in his left hand.


----------



## Trafalgar Law (Jun 20, 2008)

"No, I actually ment that old sign." Ian replied at first and pointed at it. Unknown to Ian it was actually the founders stupid face on the sign, Rock Lee. "... Ian Rein Teach, Mist village. Also known in the enemy lines as The Bloody Rein, though I never got the nickname, It should go to a rain-nin atleast..." Ian looked at Revo, and then looked around for a few seconds. His attention stayed on the trident, he had seen it before but he could not remember when or who had it.

"Yeah shure, I could sparr with you, as long you put up a challange." Ian said and grabbed his sword. "But let´s move behind the dojo, I don´t want unwanted attention." Ian jumped up on the Dojo's roof and down on the other side where there was a big area for sparring. _Why does he have orange clothes... I mena a ninja with orange clothes is just wierd..._


----------



## Vergil (Jun 20, 2008)

The villiage was in total ruins, someone had done a real number on it. Vergil walked through the rubble and dust, concentrating the wind around his feet so his clothes wouldn't get dirty. He wasn't trying to be unnoticed.

"byakugan!" suddenly his whole vision expanded and he could see through everything. He was looking for a high chakra concentration. He found just that in a reinforced hut about 100 metres away, he focussed on it and saw something with an even higher chakra. It wasn't a person but what looked like a sword. not only that but the chakra was the same as his own, only this had both the wind and water element within it.

Vergil decided to go for the direct approach. He walked 50 metres and planted his feet firmly on the ground. his chakra flowed into his sword and faster than any eye could see he drew the ancient samurai sword and sheathed it again. he began walking towards the hut just as the entire thing was sliced and blown away leaving the contents exposed.

"kukuku. I knew you would come. I've been waiting 10 years but I knew you would come." a snake like voice said, "your mastery of the wind element is impressive. but you should know that it is weak against fire." the figure spun around and unleashed a Great Dragon Fire Jutsu, one of the most powerful fire techniques ever to have been made.

"hmph" vergil smirked a little, this was not the first time his abilities had been scouted. 
The giant fireball came hurtling towards him, even if he had time to dodge he would not, he began his rotation. This counter measure required absolute precision. He had waited until the flame was exactly within range before unleashing a powerful Kaiten, filled with wind chakra. Vergil's eyes closed in absolute concentration, the technique was extremely risky, the fire enveloped the rotation and the wind made the fire burn hotter and larger until he was surrounded by a dome of fire. He was down to 7 more spins before the Kaiten would fail. He put more chakra into one side of the kaiten causing the fire to be more concentrated there, this created a gap in the fire dome on the other side, which Vergil leaned into. then with a final burst of wind he hurled the now deadlier fireball back at the user at greater speeds.

The counter was successful and the man yelled in agony as his body was incinerated.

"You can stop the theatrics. my byakugan can tell the difference in chakra between the real thing and a substitution."

"impressive. As to be expected from the descendant of Hyuuga Sparda." It was Orochimaru, rumours of his demise seemed to have been greatly exaggerated. He appeared through the ground infront of him, "you remind me of a young Uchiha Sasuke. Your constant pursuit of power at any cost, it's a beautiful thing. I regret not getting those eyes of his, I could have easily taken down...."

"That's none of my concern." Vergil interrupted. He had no time for this. "I need a way to counter the Mangekyou Sharingan. Short of an Uchiha, I believe you are the authority on such a matter. I need information - what is your price?"

"As blunt as ever." Orochimaru laughed in a sickly way. Anyone could tell that he was finally dying. "My dream is finally reaching its fruition. The War has started and the Uchiha are once again a force in it. I'm sure that you had suspected this but the Raikage  is none other than myself, I started this war and now the benefits shall be mine. I knew that you would come here to obtain information on the sharingan once the mission was in Konoha."

Vergil listened in silence.

"Your mission was set up by me and it is I who need that scroll." it seemed that he was telling the truth, the byakugans insight showed no detection of a lie. "but I also need the body of a certain sharingan user. In return, I will give you the sword."

Vergil's gaze focussed on the broadsword on the ground. He recognised it. "My father's sword. I thought it had been lost, but it seems that you had it."

"Kukuku. Yes and your father's body could never be found. He made a pact with the great shinigami to transfer all of his power into the sword, including his abilities. As you are well aware, one of his abilities was to cancel the mangekyou sharingan, but he never told anyone how he did it. but through 10 years of studying the answer has dawned on me. Do you know why the sword is golden?"

Vergil was shocked "it can't be. that is only a myth."

"kukukuku, the legend of the golden byakugan is well and truly alive in this sword."

"What is your price?" Vergil asked.

"Two things. I need the scroll, it has become quite larger now as more forbidden jutsus have been created. and I need the eyes of a particular sharingan user."

"Understood." Vergil said. Orochimaru handed the gleaming golden sword to Vergil. 
"I will bring you the scroll of forbidden jutsus and the eyes of Uchiha Kenshin."


----------



## Turquoise inactive (Jun 20, 2008)

Post may be a little small and jagged, but take note: I've been up since 9:00am yesterday, and stayed up all night, and is making it at 6:30am.

----------

Would endure that his presence was of course, taken notice of. Although, he knew the other's weren't sure of his purpose. He would emit a few more leers throughout the small group below him. 

Would he be here to start in combat, or not? Of course, Rarai was always blood-thirsty, and loves to cause a mass amount of destruction, and trouble, this would be a good time to do so. He would assume he would have to give a large offense to make them really take time and think more carefully of him. So to start it off. A single shuriken would be resting among the cuff of his cloak, it would then emit outwards at an untraceable speed. Rarai was always known for speed. He would smirk once again.

Would the opposed team decide to dodge, and flee? Or would they attack back, provoking a further battle to take place. There always is an interesting fight that takes place before a war, isn't there? 'Watch out' would be spoken by Rarai. This was strange, why would he warn them of a shuriken he threw? Rarai always has a reasons behind his actions, needing to know would spoil future surprises he withholds. 

Rarai was in more of a ready, and firm position then before. Who knows, maybe these stray ninja would put up a fight, then again.. perhaps not.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 20, 2008)

***note. I changed Vergils description to accomodate the new weapon. also added stuff to the strengths and weaknesses.***


----------



## Caedus (Jun 20, 2008)

Kenshin drew his sword, the beautiful long sword shined in the moonlight with the Uchiha Clan Smybol on both sides of the blade. The Uchiha looked around before he glared towards a certain part of the trees..

"Alright come out.." The Uchiha said. He thought about sending one of the shinobi to inform the Hokage prehaps the figure wasnt alone and there was prehaps another group seeking to attack the village. Then again..if he was alone, Kenshin would strike back. If he was lucky, he would be able to freeze the lone guy in a death glare or Sharingan Genjutsu but he doubted one simple ninja would simply come through and attack the village alone prehaps. He doubt it would be that easy...

The other shinobi turned towards Kenshin as he looked towards the trees that it become obvious in the other Jounin in the group who only regretted he had not sense te presence earlier. If this was actual combat, he could have been dead. 

The Special Jounin in the group gritted their teeth, panicing a bit...not used to life and death situations that came out of nowhere like this as they readied themselves, preparing to throw kunai and shuriken as their intial attack..but chances are, Kenshin had another way of solving this..


----------



## Gorblax (Jun 20, 2008)

"Oh." Revo smiled, partly from embarrassment. "Sorry for the misunderstanding. I don't know much more than you about the sign. I'm pretty sure that's 'Rock Lee', whoever he is. I'm still up for a good fight, though." Now in better light as they moved outside to the back of the building, Revo took a better look at his opponent. He could just make out the symbol of the Mist Village on his coat, and then his attention turned to the sheathed katana he wore. 

_That sword... could he be one of the Seven Shinobi Swordsmen of Mist? Nah... couldn't be. Grandpa and my great uncles wiped those guys out before they were my age. Then again, they do have the tendency to pop up again every generation or so..._

Revo's trident vibrated a little in his hand and became warm to the touch. _Weird- I don't think it's ever done that before. There's something odd about this guy. I better take him seriously._

They arrived at the back of the gym, where a large open space was available to them.

"Let's get started, then," Revo said to his new opponent. "Kuchiyoze No Jutsu!"

Revo performed no seals and drew no blood- he simply thumped his trident against the ground, and the seals for the Summoning Technique, etched onto the trident by his great uncle, glowed brightly on its surface. To their mutual surprise, a turtle twice the size of the dojo itself appeared from thin air.

"It's... it's never done that before..." Revo said nervously. "N-nothing that big, anyway..."

***

(OOC: I have updated my profile with more info on the trident, and fixed a mistake in the personal history. More as it develops.)


----------



## Vergil (Jun 20, 2008)

Vergil was now on the move. He didn't have time to test out the water abilities of the sword to their full potential. He instead focussed on the wind element of the golden sword, as he used the sword, he noticed that the chakra was not regenerating. 
"I see. this sword acts like a container for chakra and it can release it too. It should be possible to contain more than these two elements. As he sped towards Konoha he found a skirmish between the Fire country and the Cloud country, it seemed as if the Cloud were making an aggressive attack on Konoha. 40 or 50 shinobi on each side. He was not foolish enough to think he could take out 100 chuunin and jounin level ninja. He could however take out around 20.
"This is a good a time as any to get some allies."
Vergil swung the giant broadsword creating a genjutsu. He had no control over what they were seeing but it seemed to confuse them, a few broke out of it. From high above the tree tops he dropped 4 smoke grenades and activated his byakugan. He had the advantage of sight now and proceeded to use the Dark Slayer with Yamato and the deadly hurricane blasts of the Golden Sword. After about 5 minutes he slowly sheathed Yamato leaving 25 incapacitated Konoha ninja. the Others were overwhelmed and killed by the oncoming Cloud ninja.

"It's the Dark Slayer, Vergil." they mumbled in astonishment
"Who is your squad leader?" Vergil demanded.
"I am. I don't appreciate any interference and..." His sentence was ubrupty cut as Vergil's Yamato was pointed at his eye.
"Who is your squad leader? I won't ask you a third time."
The man hesitated but then quickly found his voice. "Y-y-you!"
Vergil resheathed Yamato. They were spineless but would prove useful tools
"You will go to Konoha as planned and mount an assault. You will however do so in broad daylight through the front gates."
"but that's suicide"
"Your life is forfeit at my hands. The Fire country ninja would have easily captured you all. My interference has bought you another day in your life where you can die as heroes as opposed to trash." Vergil eloquently said as he drew the Golden Sword
"Th-that's the sword of Hyuuga Sparda!" the ex leader exclaimed, the Raikage had it in his possession, the fact that he has it must mean he has the Raikage's blessing" they all kneeled "As you command."

A simple diversion. attack at the front whilst he slipped through the back. They never suspect an attack in the day, defences are usually at their minimum. The infiltration would begin soon.

As they left 25 ninja regained consciousness


----------



## Caedus (Jun 20, 2008)

Kenshin readied himself..something was in the trees, watching them..

While working with Sand Shinobi, The Leaf Village was fighting at two fronts and while Kenshin and his group was to support another attempt to push farther into their territory and assualt the village. Thats where complications were starting to mount...they were delayed and the stalement could have went to either side. While the Village itself was heavily guarded, ANBU did patrol the forest in case enemy ninja manged to infiltrate with orders to warn the village and not engage them...

Knowledge about infilitration was better then trying to take them all out at once because if they failed...only more danger would occur..


----------



## ~riku~ (Jun 20, 2008)

Caedus said:


> No profile yet for you?



Not yet, I'm unbelievably lazy. I only need to copy+paste my profile form another forum ansd start. @_@



Vergil said:


> ***note. I changed Vergils description to accomodate the new weapon. also added stuff to the strengths and weaknesses.***



Updates accepted.



Gorblax said:


> (OOC: I have updated my profile with more info on the trident, and fixed a mistake in the personal history. More as it develops.)



Updates accepted.

I feel like a bot.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 20, 2008)

He lead his 50 ninja to about 2miles from Konoha. 

"stop," Vergil said, "I need to scout the area before we proceed any further. If I know the security around here, we will be entering some nasty traps and tight patrols." 

Vergil held his father's sword and stared at it. "Golden Byakugen!" Vergil's eyes felt like they were on fire and his head was filled with light. He struggled to focus but after about 10 seconds he was able to see everything. It almost took his breath away, the range of vision was at least 10 times than normal and everything seemed to be moving slower. Vergil shook out of his initial amazement and concentrated at the job at hand.

There were explosive tags, pitfalls and genjutsu traps. in addition he saw a puppet jutsu, anyone who came into contact with the ground in that area would have to fight some sort of clone of themselves. the level of insight provided by this new Byakugan was indeed a powerful tool. 

He then searched for Uchiha Kenshin and scouted the security on the scroll. As suspected there was little security around the scroll during the day, though there were some powerful ninjas within the villiage and it seemed they were readilying themselves for a fight, there also seemed to be a large summoned creature in their presence. As for the Uchiha, it seemed as if he was with other weaker Uchiha members, who were about to face off against an immensely powerful and strange ninja.

Again Vergil had a decision to make. He could only make use of his 50 ninja once as they would be nothing more than cannon fodder to these highly skilled individuals. They would serve as a distraction whilst he took out his real goal. He could not wait as a number as large as this would be detected.

It seemed clear. He would let the two powerful ninja battle it out and attempt to sneak in to the village once they were weak. He turned his sights on Kenshin, where his cannon fodder army would distract the other Uchiha whilst Vergil would prepare for a fight with Kenshin. If luck was on his side then perhaps the other ninja would be prepared to fight.

He relayed his orders and headed away from the village and towards the sharingan


----------



## Vergil (Jun 20, 2008)

xx_lil clone_Riku_xx said:


> Not yet, I'm unbelievably lazy. I only need to copy+paste my profile form another forum ansd start. @_@



you better hurry, there are not enough active folk here to make the story bigger


----------



## Caedus (Jun 20, 2008)

OOC: Well just so you know..well I got to go off, I'll be back later...eh..too bad my guy is like stuck where he is @_@

And lil clone riku..How can you be lazy on the computer @_@


----------



## Gorblax (Jun 20, 2008)

Vergil said:


> you better hurry, there are not enough active folk here to make the story bigger



OOC: Worst case scenario, the best way to solve that little issue is to make up your own NPCs that anyone can control! For instance, take Rock Maku, a cool dude I made up specifically to somewhat tie Revo's story with Kenshin's. Hopefully, if everyone on his team isn't killed, and if Caedus decides to incorporate him as opposed to keeping him as one of the nameless ninja in his group, we'll get to see a little more of him. And you brought in Orochimaru. See? So long as you have at least two people playing, you can always carry on an RP. Fortunately, we've got a little more.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 20, 2008)

Gorblax said:


> OOC: Worst case scenario, the best way to solve that little issue is to make up your own NPCs that anyone can control! For instance, take Rock Maku, a cool dude I made up specifically to somewhat tie Revo's story with Kenshin's. Hopefully, if everyone on his team isn't killed, and if Caedus decides to incorporate him as opposed to keeping him as one of the nameless ninja in his group, we'll get to see a little more of him. And you brought in Orochimaru. See? So long as you have at least two people playing, you can always carry on an RP. Fortunately, we've got a little more.



OOC: Ok I'll create another character to make things more interesting - though it's been pretty awesome so far.


----------



## Xyloxi (Jun 20, 2008)

"Fujita, you must travel to Konoha for a reconnaissance mission, find out about there defenses and their up and coming ninja in the chuunin exam which is in six months time. To travel to Konoha you must dress in civilian clothing and not show that you are one of the proud ninja of Iwagakure. When you reach Konoha you will pose as a spectator for the final exams so they won't become suspicious of you" said the jounin as he instructed Fujita. "So what I have to do is go to Konoha and find out about their genin and defences?" "Yes, that is all go with haste and stealth."

As Fujita excited Iwagakure on his long journey towards Konoha he had packed his bag with only the important things such as weapons, food rations and bandages. He jumped from tree to tree as he entered the borders of the land of fire. "hmph, I should be more secretive here now I'm in enemy territory, I'll walk down on the road now not to draw any suspicion from Konoha teams on patrol" Fujita thoight to himself.


----------



## stitches (Jun 20, 2008)

"ah well...."

Hidan walked back off into the woods to go search for kakuzu 
"where could that jashin damned bastard be?!"
He stopped for a second thinking about where he could be...


----------



## Gorblax (Jun 20, 2008)

Vergil said:


> OOC: Ok I'll create another character to make things more interesting - though it's been pretty awesome so far.



OOC: Try not to center the post on them, though. Always keep your initial character central to your posts. Otherwise, other people can get scared off from using them, and you might even have to submit a second character sheet.


----------



## Caedus (Jun 20, 2008)

OOC: Just to keep time flowing @_@
_____________________________________

Kenshin thought for a moment. 1 Jounin, Rock Maku who himself was highly skilled in taijutsu, as for the others just your average shinobi. They werent super special, just from your average clans. This had bothered him...due to the recent events, numerous Uchiha's left the police force to head into war. While it was their attempt too redeem themselves...personal glory was another as the Uchiha's did make it quite obvious they wanted to put themselves back as the Village's greatest clan. 

The rest were just special jounin..they werent too special. Still they were skilled off enough with a reason. One was skilled in water jutsu, and another one was skilled with projectile weapons. 

However when it was just a group of Sharingan Wielding Uchiha members thats what Kenshin preferrred. It showed clan dominance and unity and skill..the only problem was that everybody either became too arrogant and confident such as trying to show off some new jutsu or getting the most skills..but the team Kenshin was not with the best group and if some random shinobi attack just randomly occur..this wasnt going to be good.


----------



## Trafalgar Law (Jun 20, 2008)

OOC: samll tip to stiches: try to make longer posts, it´s nicer and more interesting. 

IC: Eventhough he was ready for a fight Ian was still quite doosed off, well untill he saw and remembered the turtle. "Oh shit, not this again!" Ian quickly jumped backwards to awoid beeing stomped on. "Oi! Big and ugly! Remember me!" Ian shouted to the turtle, while taking a leap off a three on to the turtles back. "You little pip-squeak. How is the old geezer doing?" Ian looked quite happy, since this was one of his old masters summons.

_I didn´t think I would see this one again, I mean master dismissed me and said he was moving from water country..._ "I think he´s doing fine, but haven´t seen him since I got my rank as special jonin. He dismissed me and said he had others to train... that bastard." Standing on the turtle's shell he was safe from it´s wrath since it could not reach him, but then again the shell is harder than diamond and impossible to pierce so it´s a stalemate.

"Ah, sorry forgot abute the mach. Let us continue!" And Ian took the overlong (gah, forgot to mention that the sword is as tall as him, it´s from the beginning a horse cleaving sword, a nodachi) sword in a onehanded sanceand quickly rushing thorwards Revo. He quickly used his sword and right foot to lock the trident's head to the ground and using his left foot to try to give a hard and wide kick to Revos upped chest.


----------



## Gorblax (Jun 20, 2008)

Thinking quickly, Revo stepped sideways and grabbed Ian's left foot with his right arm, his left occupied by the trident his opponent had locked down.

"Jump!" Revo yelled. Comprehending, the turtle hopped into the air and came crashing down while Revo swept his left leg at Ian's legs, in a double-pronged attempt to knock his opponent off balance.

_I could have just let go of the trident and freed up my hands for seals,_ Revo thought, _but seeing how this guy seems to be a special Jonin- one this enormous turtle seems to know, no less, I have a feeling I'm going to need Great Uncle Lobi's help..._


----------



## Vergil (Jun 20, 2008)

Vergil was never one to strike from the shadows. He scouted the area with his byakugan and found no trace of the the mystery ninja. Fine, he thought, I prefer it one on one.
He watched the group of Uchiha and monitored their heart rate, breathing and sweat. A lot of them were scared. The 50 ninja may not be required to distract them. He gave orders to await for a signal if he needed help. Uchiha kenshin was a fine leader and one that could command respect from his subordinates. It shouldn't be a problem.

He walked out into the open. He had no doubt that he had been detected way before. He hel the sheathed Yamato in his left hand and the Sword of Sparda on his back. He wanted, as always, to talk to his opponent before any fight.

He walked out into a clearing in the woods, staying 30 metres away from Kenshin. No matter who they were or how fast they were this distance gave Vergil more than enough time to react to any premature assault. 

Vergil hooked Yamato onto his belt, cleched his left fist and pressed it against the open palm of his right. He bowed.

"My name is Hyuuga Vergil. You may know my twin brother Hyuuga Dante who still resides within Konoha. Before we fight I would like to inform you of the situation you are currently in. Do not mistake this for compassion, I merely tell my opponents who I was hired by in case I am to be defeated. It is my request that you give back what I have taken from them as payment."

Vergil thought for a second. "However this case is different. If i am to be defeated I request that you give this sword to my brother." As he spoke he drew the golden sword and speared it into the ground. "The man who gave this to me is Orochimaru. He is alive in the hidden village of Sound. I was instructed to tell you this."

"Also, even though you can refuse, I would request a one on one battle. Anyone to interfere would only be swiftly killed."

He stared at the sharingan eyes with no fear. Genjutsu was not a problem for either party, but this was a man of honour, there was nothing to fear at the moment.


----------



## uchiha123123 (Jun 20, 2008)

Name:houshi uchiha
Age: 23
Gender: Male
Rank:anbu
Home Village: Fire Country, Konoha Gakure
Kekkei Genkai; sharingan
Weapons: kutana shuriken and regular ninja stuff
Height: 190cm
Weight: 94 kg
jutsu: fre style fireball jutsu
dragon style dragon lust
 dragon style dragon soul 
 fire style fire vortex
  water style water suffication jutsu

ninja nick name: dragon soul
bio:houshi:"is the son of itachi and his girl friend but he did not grow up to see them that much he as a evil brother mondo

personality: joushi:" is a very nice  kid who is a  great shinobi


----------



## Vergil (Jun 20, 2008)

Orochimaru was pleased at how things had gone with Vergil. He would provide quite the distraction for his true plan. The complete and utter destruction of the Leaf.

He smiled as he summoned his team. Not a huge team for this endeavor but what he lacked in quantity he made up for in quality. These were the fallen heroes of 123 years ago, the likes of Gaara, Uchiha Itachi, , Hyuuga Neji and the sannin that had surpassed his own generation of Uchiha Sasuke, Haruno Sakura and Uzumaki Naruto; and they were all under his direct control. He had been researching the edotensei for all these years and now had perfect copies of the ninjas under his complete control.

He planned to attack on the day of the chuunin exams, which were going on in Konoha soon. Orochimaru was going to enter them into the tournament as two three man teams.  After all these years no-one would recognise them until it was too late. 

"Let's go, you two. We have work to do" Two figures in anbu uniform followed Orochimaru as they headed towards Konoha. The mysterious figues faces could not be seen but there was no doubt that they were legendary figures from the past.


----------



## uchiha123123 (Jun 20, 2008)

OOC:"I just want to let you guys  know I am not a newbie Iam just new to this site


----------



## Vergil (Jun 20, 2008)

uchiha123123 said:


> OOC:"I just want to let you guys  know I am not a newbie Iam just new to this site



OOC: Welcome to the forum. I'm not the one that makes the decisions about this game but I would guess your description needs to be a bit bigger in the personality, jutsu and history department. try following the template on the first post in the spoiler tag.


----------



## uchiha123123 (Jun 20, 2008)

OOC:"I will edit it"


----------



## Caedus (Jun 20, 2008)

Suddenly another figure had stepped out..he had announced his name and intentions. It was interesting to see that he did what he did. He ignored the mysterious ninja for now as he looked back towards the Hyugga. Attacking at close range would be risky and while he had long range ninjutsu, if he just wasted charka then it would become a problem. 

"Your brother, his name is familar..why do you work for Orochimaru? That snake should have been long dead. Why do you seek to confront me..but to answer your response. I am Uchiha Kenshin, Sharingan Warrior of Konoha" Kenshin stated. as he faced his foe, he would deal with the unknown ninja later. He had a threat right in front of him..poised to fight him..


----------



## uchiha123123 (Jun 20, 2008)

OOC: is mine good enought now


----------



## Vergil (Jun 20, 2008)

"Why?" Vergil was confused at the response "Ninja are simply tools to be used by those who need us. I was promised power and I received it, in exchange I fulfill his request. Unless you have something of greater value to offer me, I shall carry out my mission to its completion. I must bring your body to the hidden village of sound. that is the contract, as a ninja I can say no more."

Vergil stood looking at the legendary Uchiha. There was a way to avoid the battle, to fulfill the contract without blood being shed. He was indifferent as to whether Kenshin realised it or not.


----------



## Caedus (Jun 20, 2008)

"so you seek only power..? you dont have a country you are fighting for? what of your clan...your brother. You betrayed them for power? if thats the case then you really are a tool...allowing people such as Orochimaru to boss you around and make you do what he wants. The snake will draw you in..and then will strike when you least expect it" Kenshin replied.

Kenshin only thought for a moment..he wanted it but he had another reason...he was going to redeem the Uchiha Clan and lead them into battle and to victory... This Uchiha was going to make sure the Leaf Village would become and remain as the strongest of the 5 Great Shinobi Villages..


----------



## DB_Explorer (Jun 20, 2008)

Name: Hogeta, Kenamaru 
Age: 18
Gender: male
Rank: Chunnin   
Home Village: Village hidden in the steam, land of the mountains
Kekkei Genkai: none
Weapons: Rapier, small gunpowder charges, Various Ninja tools.

Personality: Calm and cynical. Kenamaru believes in reason he thinks the people can choose the right and proper path if given all the needed information. He is a firm believer in reason, and believe that the only way to ensure reason can be used by a people is by ensuring certain rights, and this is the governments job, for if they fail to ensure the peoples rights then the people have the right to overthrow them. He hates combat and war but knows that if it is not done then his home will be taken by those you still practice war. His training as an engineer with its methodical way of thinking and the science of chemistry, means in theory he should be methodical in his style of fighting, but instead he prefers to adapt a plan as he goes, preferring to get in close and strike hard.


Family: The Hogeta family is a family of what could be called engineers, they use their skill in fire jutsu and knowledge of metals and chemistry to conceive and produce technical wonders, and unique blends of gunpowder and explosive for certain tasks.

Justus: (I don’t know Japanese so for any original jutsu will have English names) 

Secret technique: Thousand Bomb strike: This deploys thousands of small bomblets which will explode mid air, low accuracy large area.

Secret Technique: precision strike: this is one of his few long range attacks it allows him to control the path of a projectile via chakra, power is enhanced by attaching a bomb to it the technique allows the projectile to come from high angles and if done right one con decide when to detonate the charge hopefully at targets waist. 

Clone Technique: makes illusions which look like the user

Replacement Jutsu: replaces the target with a near by object.

Summoning Technique, Dragon: Summons a fire breathing reptile, usually looks like a monitor lizard but the largest is a European style dragon the size of a 737.

 Katon Ryuuka no Jutsu
» Fire Type; Dragon Fire Skill 

Phoenix Style, blade rebirth: turns user sword into a flaming sword.

Phoenix style, Envoy the of the end: the users sword sends a massive wave of fire in all directions, Kenamru can only do this in a small area do to lack of skill with it, but done right I can level the same area has a small tactical nuke. What it does is combust the hydrogen in the air,like a gaint fuel air bomb, when done right it FUSES the hydrogen and is basically a thermonuclear weapon.



Strengths: close range combat, speed and agility metal working and design drafting, Explosives, thinking. Clever things with explosive
Weaknesses: Long range combat, Psychical strength.

History: Being born into the Hogeta family made it so Kenamaru was destined to be trained in two professions, that of engineering, which is the art of creation, and ninjutsu the art of death, deception and surveillance. He approached the challenge with the resolute reasoning has his forefathers, learning at times subjects has distant has Chemistry and ninjutsu. Until recently he was kept  largely at the village his skill has a craftsmen and chemist more valuable then his skills as a ninja, but know his skills are needed, needed for war.

Appearance: 



but with glasses 

Background land of Mountains: The land of mountains is a mountainous and geothermal area near the land of fire, the Village hidden in steam is in an area much like Yellowstone . The land of Mountains may be unique for it and its village are a representative democracy, not a kingdom The people of the land and village believe that the government serve the people as a means to protect their absolute rights, that the government its gets power from the consent of the people. The Village Elected its joukikage (steam shadow) when the previous one dies or retires, they re chosen from those viewed has the best in village. The Joukikage acts has the representative to lands congress, furthermore the village council is elected every four years. With its access to  Water and fire from their geothermal  surrounding it is no surprise that the village specializes in these two types of jutsu. Due to the abundant salt peter and sulfur most are skilled with explosive. Also  families like the Hogeta experiment with steam has a power source, lasting longer then electricity when away from its sources (I’ve seen lights and radios and TV in naruto but no cars or anything so.. Or guns)  and gunpowder has a means to shoot projectiles,  but these are still all experimental.

(( I will wait for approval))


----------



## Vergil (Jun 20, 2008)

"Orochimaru poses no threat to me, however I suspect the same cannot be said about his intentions towards konoha. I do not want to draw blood if I do not have to. Join me and I shall take you to the hidden village of Sound, what you do there is up to you."

"Now, choose." Vergil said picking up the Golden sword.


----------



## Caedus (Jun 20, 2008)

"A trap..it must be.." Kenshin thought. He took a step foward as he tightened the grip on his Uchiha blade, the Long Sword having slain countless. "Sorry..but my place is here...if Orochimaru as it seems still wants the Sharingan, he can come and try and take it from me but never again will any Uchiha come to some swine for power. We are a whole new generation and I Uchiha Kenshin of the Village Hidden in the Leaves stands before you know..prepare yourself Hyuuga" Kenshin stated. He couldnt risk a trap but with his knowledge he could prepare for Orochimaru's attack..they had no idea when it would occur but with the war going on any outside shinobi was a danger and there was one right in front of him..


----------



## Vergil (Jun 20, 2008)

"So be it," Vergil unhooked Yamato from the belt and held it in his left hand. He gripped the handle with his right and to the naked eye only seemed to move it slightly.

"Judgement cut" Vergil said softly and sent three rock splitting wind projectiles at the Uchiha.


----------



## Caedus (Jun 20, 2008)

Kenshin narrowed his eyes, leaping in the air to avoid it..

"Katon.. Goukakyuu no Jutsu" Kenshin rapidly made the handsigns as he narrowed his crimision Sharingan eyes towards his foe as he exhaled the massive fireball which ripped through the air towards his foe...


----------



## Vergil (Jun 20, 2008)

Vergil saw Kenshin leaping into the air to avoid the judgement cut. He was expecting the fire jutsu, since Kenshin was in the air it would be harder for him to dodge the counter.

Vergil began his rotation and implemented the same plan used against Orochimarus dragon fire jutsu. Using the combination of wind and rotation he expertly hurled a deadlier fireball straight back to the Uchiha at a higher velocity.


----------



## Caedus (Jun 20, 2008)

"Katon..Gouryuuka no Jutsu.." Kenshin  said as he rapidly preformed the hand signs as he then then fired his Great Dragon Fire Technique as unleashed the several massive fireballs in the shape of dragon heads. The first fireball punched through the Hyugga's fireball as a counter causing a mild explosion in the air as several more followed on towards the Hyugga, seeking to engulf the Uchiha's enemy in the deadly flames. These massive fireballs were powerful enough to punch through concrete and besides, Uchiha's themselves were very adapt with using fire..


----------



## Vergil (Jun 21, 2008)

"interesting" Vergil said, knowing he could not use the same technique again due to the power of the blasts. He drew the Sword of Sparda and slammed the hilt into the groud. He had seen his father do this move countless times and it was the only Suiton move he knew.

"Suiton Suijinheki" A massive waterwall appeared infront of him absorbing all of the fire techniques. Vergil had been on the defensive for too long, it was clear the uchiha wanted to make this a mid to long range fight and the more it stayed like this, the more chance there was of Vergil losing.

"Dark Slayer", using his own wind chakra he propelled himself into the air. His Byakugan could see Kenshin's chakra points. Vergil attempted to finish this with the jyuuken to the eyes, if he could somehow stop his sharingan the battle would be over. this was easier said than done. Vergil appeared directly infront of Kenshin almost instantly and attempted to drive his palm into the eyes of the Uchiha. 

This would not damage the eyes, Vergil thought. It then dawned on him that Orochimaru had not specifically told him not to damage the eyes. the only thing he wanted was his body, he had not even specified if he wanted it dead or alive. Was Orochimaru not interested in the sharingan anymore? What was the purpose of this mission? Orochimaru was clearly weak and probably would not survive for too much longer. none of this mission made sense, as powerful as Kenshin was he would be only a minor threat to any plan of his.

It was then he noticed the 50 ninja he had brought all had different chakra from when he first scanned them. It was a dark and more powerful chakra, and their appearance was changing. "the curse seal!" Vergil exclaimed out loud. It looked as if they were preparing to cut down the rest of the Uchiha there and from the looks of it the Cloud ninja would only suffer minor injuries whilst doing so.

 They had never intended to follow his orders, but were still following Orochimarus. It was surprising but still none of his concern. He needed to finish this quickly, the entire mission had a bad feeling to it


----------



## Trafalgar Law (Jun 21, 2008)

"Oh crap!" Ian started quickly doing handseals and jumped just a meter backwards, pulling his sword with hum using his leg. "Suiton Suishouha" A large water cyclone appered around Ian and caught the turtle just a meter above Ian's head, and it was slowly pushing it upwards, while the turtle started spinning. If Revo would had been caught in it he wuld have been thrown away like a fly, most would have been becuse of the speed the water was rotating, but Ian had no idea wether it had connected with Revo or not.

"You see, one of Warp villages biggest weakness's is that they sometimes arent familiar with the summons. And this one hates spinning." It wasen´t long before the turtle dissaphered in a puff of smoke and the water started raining down from the cyclone, making a ten cm water-layer on the ground. When all had calmed down Ian commented. "That´s the only way I've ever beaten big old Okame." (Ian's nickname for the turtle, since it refused to tell it's name to him.)

Ian stepped on the waters surface and started sliding from side to side while quickly gaining speed. "Be ready!" Ian quickly moved thorwards Revo and with a two-handed silce from the left wich is quite hard to dodge due to Ian's mobility on water. The slice, by adding both the speed from sliding on the water, the swords weight and Ian's own two-handed strength, is very dangerus and would send even some of the largest men flying. That is if they would block it, without blocking one would be two.


----------



## Caedus (Jun 21, 2008)

As the Hyuuga closed in, Kensin instantly disappeared he couldnt risk getting at all, using the Body Flicker technique, Kenshin accelerated his movements using his charka as he re-appeared behind the Hyuuga. An Uchiha from the generation before him was a master of this technique and it was ammusing to see how the newer generation would match up to the one before them. Gripping his blade with two hands...Kenshin swung his Sword down the middle towards the back of his foe...

Meanwhile the Leaf Shinobi who were watching realizing the enemy shinobi was right there, poised to strike the village.

"Go get reinforcements!" The other jounin besides Kenshin ordered as one of the special jouinin nodded as he sprinting as fast as he could back into the village. Meanwhile the other leaf shinobi outside the gate backed up towards the village gates..when they drew closer, they would strike.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 21, 2008)

"Sneaking up behind a hyuuga is pointless"  vergil exclaimed as he unleashed a powerful mid air Kaiten. As vergil spun he added his wind chakra to the rotation which would slice as well as deflect. He also drew out Yamato and extended its range using more elemental chakra. This was an intense battle and whilst it seemed that both parties had huge reserves of chakra, Vergil was keen not to make it a drawn out battle. 

He also needed a moment to activate the golden byakugan. He needed to see what Orochimarus plan was, though it seemed that Uchiha Kenshin would not allow him such a luxury.

*************

Orochimaru was nearly at the gates of Konoha. "You know your instructions. you are to pose as genin and infiltrate the chuunin exams. Once you get to the forest exam I want you to slay all the genin. This will speed things up and the finals should be arranged for a week after that date. Gaara, itachi and neji will be on one team; naruto, sakura and sasuke will be on the other team. How fortunate that there are so many mixed bloodlines now, hyuuga, uchiha and the likes are scattered all across the globe. It's not unusual for a cloud or a sand country to have such ninja. Now go and do not fail me. I shall return in a month with reinforcements when we shall crush the village" he handed them the false documents and the 6 darted off towards konoha

"Excellent work Orochimaru." the mysterious cloaked ninja said putting his hand on Orochimarus shoulder. For perhaps the first time, he felt fear.

"thank you master." all three disappeared as the siege of Konoha began

OOC: (feel free to control any of these characters)


----------



## Caedus (Jun 21, 2008)

Kenshin was knocked towards the ground from the unexpected blow from the kaiten..there had to be a weakness in his abilities. The Uchiha stood poised, if he tried to use taijutsu he would risk getting hit by the gentle fist or his kaiten would just block it. He would have to try and break him down..

A ball of charka began to appear in Kenshin's hand, he visible blue charka was then unleashed as the all too familar sounds of one thousand birds chirping echoed through the air. The Chidori made by the Kakashi was passed down the Uchiha Clan from users such as Sasuke. Using his Chidori Senbon attack, a hailstorm of senbon made from the lighting charka began to swarm in towards the  Hyuuga foe..

Meanwhile a Leaf Jounin of the name Hanzo Hattori was by the gate, a master of high speed taijutsu and assassinations. His secret ninjutsu was well known along for his unique weapon which was his chain scythe. He narrowed his eyes as one the special jounin from earlier who was part of Kenshin's group made his way through the village as he then nearly collapsed in fear and fatigue.

"Hanzo! enemy ninja are at the village gate! we need men to help defend it!" The special jounin exclaimed.

"Understood.." Hanzo instantly disappeared, poised to help defend the village. By now the shinobi at the wall were well aware of what was going on and soon it would not be long till Leaf Shinobi began to arrive from all parts of the village.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 21, 2008)

"So, it's on to the lightning now? I've always been curious as to which is stronger, my wind element kaiten or a chidori." Vergil was surrounded by a light breeze and activated a wind powered Kaiten to nullify the the senbon.

"The wind element really is more powerful than the lightning, it would seem," Vergil said to the Uchiha, "Come now, you are not fighting at your full potential now are you? I had heard rumours of a Mangekyou user ad mist your ranks. Was it just a rumour? Or have you yet to awaken it? If that is the case I shall draw it out of you." 

Whilst he was talking, he was concentrating is chakra to his feet preparing his Dark Slayer technique. This was going to be one of his fastest and most powerful, using the Sword of Sparda to add more bite to it. He unleashed the chakra and sped towards Kenshin aiming to be behind him, and slashing through his left arm as he passed him. He didn't want to kill him before he activated the Mangekyou, if his suspicions were correct they would need to form an alliance if they were to survive the next month


----------



## Caedus (Jun 21, 2008)

"Mangekyou?" The thought passed through his mind. There wasnt any users he had known of, there hadnt been any Mangekyou Sharingan users for a long time yet were those who had potential. Even he had yet to activate it..to kill your best friend for power was the original thing yet they were alternative ways. For a while Kenshin sought this out to find out but that would only delay everything else. He had to be busy fighting..

The Uchiha slightly gritted his teeth. He had to remain calm and focused and remember who this guy was. This wasnt your ordinary ninja, he was of the Hyugga clan and this guy was strong. Kenshin then leaped, his left hand, gripping his blade right his other hand reached behind him. Grabbing the unfolded Demon Wind Shuriken which was kept behind..Kenshin landed on the ground as he quickly spun around as he unfolded his weapon. 

"Demon Wind Shuriken!" Kenshin then leaped in the air and hurled his weapon at a high velocity towards his foe...


----------



## Caedus (Jun 21, 2008)

OOC: No response from you Vergil?


----------



## DB_Explorer (Jun 21, 2008)

((ooc:wait, what about 
*Spoiler*: __ 



the fact that orchimaru was killed by sasuke? and then killed again (o.o) by itachi


))


----------



## Vergil (Jun 21, 2008)

DB_Explorer said:


> ((ooc:wait, what about
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



OOC: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



You forgot Kabuto/orochimaru, besides there's another twist in this tale!


----------



## Caedus (Jun 21, 2008)

Hey vergil your just gonna have your guy stand there in front of the shuriken's path @_@ because you like didint have a response for him


----------



## Vergil (Jun 21, 2008)

Vergil saw Kenshin jumping and saw with his byakugan the demon wind shuriken. He couldn't afford to waste to much chakra on deflecting projectiles and decided to go for the riskier evasive maneuver. 
The shuriken were deadly in their speed and accuracy, as expected from the sharingan user, all aimed for vital points. He drew both swords at once and leaped headfirst into the path of the shuriken aimed for his left eye. He knew that this would hurt.
He used the Sword of Sparda to deflect the most dangerous, head bound one, clear. Yamato was used to change the trajectory of the one aimed for the chest, but there was little he could do but dodge the one aimed for his midsection. However, due to Vergil's changed position he managed to block the shuriken with his leg.

The pain was intense and the giant metal shuriken lodged deep into his thigh. This however gave him a chance, Kenshin was still finishing the throwing motion. Vergil sheathed his swords and pulled the blood soaked shuriken out of his thigh in one smooth motion. He hurled it at Kenshin, but slighly off centre and to his left, directly at his heart.
Vergil planned to have Kenshin deflect the shuriken with his sword, thereby not allowing any hand seals, and finally closing off the chakra points of his right eye and neck, to prevent any more fire jutsus and deactivate the sharingan on the right side.

He hoped this plan would work as his own mobility had greatly depreciated


----------



## Vergil (Jun 21, 2008)

Caedus said:


> Hey vergil your just gonna have your guy stand there in front of the shuriken's path @_@ because you like didint have a response for him



OOC: sorry didn't see your response .


----------



## Caedus (Jun 21, 2008)

Kenshin narrowed his crimision Sharingan eyes as he made the tiger handsign, he had something else in mind..he still had more lighting techniques he had left to do. The Uchiha once more exhaled a massive fireball, this single jutsu was often used to reconize kids now becoming adults as the Great Fireball Technique was a commonly used technique. The massive fireball engulfed the Shuriken. While the fireball propelled him higher into the air slightly with greater push...he would land somewhere in the trees...this would work into his advantage..


----------



## Vergil (Jun 21, 2008)

Vergil had no choice but to use the wind element to force him down. Using the same technique as Kenshin he fired his wind element into the flaming shuriken, forcing vergil's body downwards. The Shuriken vanished into the atmosphere and Vergil grimaced as he landed on his injured leg.

drew his sword and cut deeper into the wound so as to extract any poison from it. He then cut a piece of his coat and tied it around his leg to stop the bleeding. It was only a temporary measure but one that would hold out for the duration of the fight.

He watched the Uchiha disappear into the trees. It was clear that this was going to be a long distance fight. However this gave time to activate the golden Byakugan. He saw Orochimaru and two other masked individuals heading away from Konoha. Odd, he thought, Orochimaru is following one of them, very strange behaviour for a leader. He turned his gaze towards Konoha village and his fears were confirmed. It would seem as if there were 6 of his subordinates already in Konoha using the Chuunin exams as cover. Two of them were Uchiha with the Magekyou already awakened. This was bad, though he was under contract with Orochimaru something told him that he needed to help Konoha and his brother. It would seem his attempts to distance himself proved fruitless.

Though his plan was originally to deactivate the sharingan, he needed to awaken the Mangekyou now in Kenshin. One user he could deal with but not two. He would use his jyuuken to stimulate the chakra flow around Kenshin's eyes, whilst sealing off other points. In theory this would speed up the evolution, though there were no guarantees. 

He would never convince the Uchiha as he would never be able to trust him. Which meant he had to do it by force.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 21, 2008)

OOC: have to go to work now. hope you use the other characters though


----------



## DB_Explorer (Jun 21, 2008)

((ooc: question: how long does it take for a new character to be approved? cuase i want to join ))


----------



## Caedus (Jun 21, 2008)

Kenshin waited in the trees...his high speed taijutsu would help but he had a chance right here. There was opposing ninja heading this way, he knew it and the Leaf Shinobi knew it. Everythng was being consumed in chaos. Prehaps the Chunnin exams would bring peace but soo far it could only make matters worse. 

The Uchiha Once more more would attempt a jutsu twice. Quickly forming his hand signs, The Uchiha used the trees as cover as he unleashed his Great Dragon Fire Technique, the massive fire balls ripped through the trees, poised to engulf the Hyuuga in flames. The powerful fireballs would easily punch through solid concrete but at the same time, while the sheer intense heat was deadly, this was just about another part of Kenshin's plan..for now he stayed somewhat passive but he could alot more aggressive then this, he just needed his chance

His Mangekyou Sharingan? he had the potential and he knew they were other ways to gain them but his eyes right now were still powerful and well known. This entire time he was starting to analyze his foe's techniques and combat style and soon he would be poised defeat his foe..


Db: Just make your profile and then the thread starter would approve it I guess, if they did not see it then PM I guess


----------



## DB_Explorer (Jun 21, 2008)

((right well if not approved by tomorrow ill PM it, seeing as i already posted it Post 72 though im throughly enjoying reading this battle))


----------



## Trafalgar Law (Jun 21, 2008)

OOC: Just saying I changed my username. And waiting for Gorblax to post.


----------



## Caedus (Jun 21, 2008)

Well the thread starter hasnt made any posts themselves because they're too lazy to start their profile. Well all they have to do is copy and paste from what I remember but yea just saying.


----------



## uchiha123123 (Jun 21, 2008)

OOC:"am I accepted


----------



## Trafalgar Law (Jun 21, 2008)

ooc: Don´t wanna be rude or something and I´m not the rp-starter so I can´t deny anyone but I honestly don´t think you´re accepted uchia123123...sorry. Much of your profile dosen´t fit the story (wich happens long after Naruto's time, I think Vergil said something like 123 years). Your jutsus aren´t explained and both your personality aand history in just one sentance long. From my personal wiew the whole profile is quite bad.


----------



## ~riku~ (Jun 21, 2008)

uchiha123123 said:


> Name:houshi uchiha
> Age: 23
> Gender: Male
> Rank:anbu
> ...



Uh, it needs more sorting. More detail. Are you new to RP'ing? Also, try to improve your grammar/spelling. Not accepted. Also, like i already wrote, last name, first name.



DB_Explorer said:


> Name: Hogeta, Kenamaru
> Age: 18
> Gender: male
> Rank: Chunnin
> ...



Accepted, you may start RP'ing. 


Yeah, I promise I'll post my profile! *writes it down somewhere*


----------



## Caedus (Jun 21, 2008)

Yo its not a problem or anything but its like you started the whole thing but after that...nothing @_@, your starting to miss out


----------



## uchiha123123 (Jun 21, 2008)

no I am not new at rping  and i am tweleve


----------



## Caedus (Jun 21, 2008)

Well you need more detail, thats what the rp starter said. Look at some of the other people's profiles. They got a good ammount of info, you should add more.


----------



## DB_Explorer (Jun 21, 2008)

Kenamaru stood in the Joukaikage?s office, He had been summoned and  arrived has ordered, hopefully I would be given a mission, he thought,  lately those of the Hogeta family where being ordered to help develop the means to defend our land from the encroaching Land of Lighting. Already his fellow ninja had been attacked and beaten off scouting groups from that land.

?Kenamaru, The land of Lighting approaches to extinguish our lands experiment in democracy, we can not hold against them for long, this is why I am sending you to the Land of Fires ninja village, Konoha, to propose an alliance with them, with  their help and Earth countries help we may be able to survive this war?

?I understand sir? Kenamaru replied, Land of Mountains had been neutral for the extent of the war, but these attacks by Land of lighting where making rumors of war go around ?How long do I have, according to the rumors, congress..?

?yes? replied the kage ?Congress will be making a formal declaration of war against land of Lighting, you must get to land of fire before then?

?sir, this if I fail and we declare war without support..? he stammered.

?We will be destroyed, Kenamaru, your are resourceful and committed to the ideals of this village, you will be fine, you are to leave immediately!? he said handing the scroll with the treaty on it to me. ?dismissed? 


?yes sir!? I saluted and left, fire nation is along the southern border so in theory I can keep to my native land for the trip. He thought to himself, and indeed the trip was without incident, even when he entered the land of fire, of course that was slowed since if he acted like a ninja in that land and was seen by the Leaf village ninja they would take him out without question, so he was stuck to the main road. He bought a horse to increase the pace, but was stopped now and then due to his headband, his papers from the Kage usually let him through quickly, but then sometimes they would do a through search of his belongings which took hours. 

But in the end he was glad he was forced to buy that horse, Saved his life. It stopped him from riding head long into a battle. One which someone was hurling fireballs from the trees, and one was heading straight toward him, he leaped of the horse and drew his sword and while doing the signs with one hand, something necessary to learn when  your jutsu affects a weapon you must draw. He activated the jutsu, Phoenix style: Blade rebirth, his rapier immediately was engulfed in flames, which grew more intense when it absorbed the incoming fireball, his horse, not use to these situations bolted into the forest.

? all be dammed, all this way with no issue and now this!? he said keeping his guard up, not wanting to become the victim of more stray fire.


----------



## Ephemere (Jun 21, 2008)

Hey guys, relativiely new to the site, and probably not joining this RPG, but I RP over at another site and we have two threads for an RPG, one for the actua thing, and one for the OoC (out of character) talk, in case you have a question about what somebody did, and dont wanna confuse somebody.

It's a cool concept, just make a second thread with the normal title, just including OoC after it...just a little tip from a new guy, not much else to say, hope to have fun here though


----------



## Vergil (Jun 21, 2008)

Vergil was starting to lose his temper. It was frustrating more than anything else as he watched the fireballs closing in on him. He had to rely on the Sword of Sparda's Water techniques again, but could only afford two more defensive maneuvers. He couldn't KazeKaiten fireballs of this intensity and had to put up the waterwall again.

"Suiton Suijinheki" Once again the wall of water formed absorbing the firery blasts. Vergil had to use Yamato to bring the Uchiha out. He saw where he was with the byakugan but there were too many trees and rocks in the way that his opponent had a clear advantage. His only option was to destroy the forest.

He planted his feet firmly on the ground and exhaled deeply. "Judgement Cut". He unsheathed and sheathed his sword 10 times in 2 seconds sending waves of cutting wind to destroy the obstacles in his way. Trees crashed down over a 300 metre radius, not allowing the Uchiha anymore cover. He slashed one final time at the tree Kenshin was in causing it to fall. 

Vergil would take this opportunity to focus his jyuuken on the Uchiha's eyes, though Vergil's mobility was reduced it was an attack that would not be easy to avoid. He sped towards the falling tree


----------



## Caedus (Jun 21, 2008)

Kenshin jumped down from the tree he was in, landing calmy. This would make alot of fire wood but he had other things to worry about. He had to remind himself later in the future to develop Wind Techniques because this battle alone showed how useful wind techniques are. If combined with some flames, he could have made a deadly jutsu right there.

The Uchiha then used what he did.."Chidori..Nagashi.." The Uchiha grinned slightly as the sounds of thousand birds chirping echoed through the area as the Uchiha began to walk foward. The damaged forest blew his cover but that was fine.

Kenshin continued to walk foward, gripping his blade in hand as the blue electricty surrounded him acting as a ultimate means of attack and defense. If hit, Kenshin's foe's body would go numb and combined with his blade, the blade's cutting power was unstoppable. 

Kenshin continued on walking towards Hyugga,his Sharingan glared dead foward, preparing to analyaze and predict his enemy's next move with the slightest muscle tension, he would then use his high speed taijutsu and began to unleash his more close range attacks but right now he wanted to save some energy here as he did not want to waste it on just running straight towards his foe..


----------



## DB_Explorer (Jun 21, 2008)

?DAMMM!?  Kenamaru yelled as he was bodily picked up by the wind thrown against the falling trees and slammed against the wall of the village ?some mission this turned out to be? He said picking him and his sword off the ground. With the trees rather large area gone he could see what had caused the wind- or what he assumed was causing the wind, a man in a long Dark blue coat, but he was not headed toward Kenamaru, but toward another tree, but this one had someone falling from it.

?an Uchiha?? Kenamru muttered to himself seeing the odd clothing, his thoughts where confirmed when the sounds of birds thundered throughout the newly made clearing, the famous chidori was well know as an Uchiha specialty even in Kenamaru?s land ?well I?m here to make an alliance with this village, so I might as well help, lets hope they don?t mind being interrupted? he continued as he took out two kunai with small bags of  black powder and which when detonated would sent out shrapnel, he threw them, to ensure they went off at the right time he attached a string of charka to the bag to allow him to detonate the powder.  The Bags flew toward the Man in Blue robes, with Kenamaru ready to set them off.


----------



## Caedus (Jun 21, 2008)

Kenshin narrowed his eyes to his side and his Sharingan Eyes slightly widened from what he saw..a string of charka connected to Kunai. His Sharingan noticed the charka which was odd..it was another foregin ninja but then the attack became obvious. Explosives...he then looked back towards the Hyuuga, their fight was being intereuppted but he was getting help. He had no idea if this was a good thing or bad thing..still his Chidori Nagashi continued to shine brightly all around him. 

The Hyuuga for the moment was now fighting against two foes..


----------



## Gorblax (Jun 21, 2008)

(OoC: This is getting a little out of hand- and I can't be relied upon to consistently RP anymore. If you want to keep my character in the story, please do- Riku has the details. Thank you.)


----------



## Vergil (Jun 21, 2008)

Vergil's byakugan had detected this ninja long ago. He found it amusing that he had intended on using Hidan to help with the Uchiha, yet it was him faced with a two on one. the kunai flew towards him. he noticed that there were chakra strings attached to the kunai as well as explosives. 

This could work in his favour, they appeared to have no connection to each other, other than Vergil seemed to be a common enemy. As the Kunai flew at him he started his KazeKaiten, just as the kunai hit the chakra wall vergil extended two fingers and cut the chakra strings with his gentle fist. The now severed Kunai spun around in the typhoon. He hurled them at Kenshin, fully expecting the lightning surrounding him to detonate the kunai. 

He turned his attention to the thrower and released two Judgement Cuts at him. Vergil was now seriously low on chakra and beginning to feel a little dizzy from the blood loss. The arrival of the second ninja was unexpected, though it did give him some means to escape.  

"A word of advice. Do not underestimate the foreign genin, they are not as they seem."

Vergil used his Dark Slayer technique to escape, though he loathed to turn tail, he had to find reinforcements


----------



## Caedus (Jun 21, 2008)

Kenshin instantly disappeared before the kunai reached him, he wasnt going to take that explosive head on. Using his high speed taijusu, The Uchiha had dashed out of the way moving at his super fast speed, reappearing several meters away as the kunai landed away from him. 

The Uchiha sighed as the Chidori Nagashi slowly faded away..his Sharingan eyes pointed dead foward on where the Hyuuga left. Their fight wasnt over..but there would also be a next time but with news of Orochimaru...Kenshin had to speak to the Hokage himself.

But for now..Kenshin glanced towards the foregin ninja, he was prepared to question the new ninja but he wanted to see if the outside shinobi had something to say first..

This would prove most interesting..


----------



## Vergil (Jun 21, 2008)

Vergil had to recuperate, but he was concerned with the 6 ninja inside konoha. He would seek refuge within the forest, where he could keep an eye on them. For now it seemed as if they were registering for the first test of the chuunin exam. They didn't appear to say much to each other and were single-minded in their tasks. 

But there was no threat just yet, he needed 5 others to help take them out. Even one would be challenging


----------



## Vergil (Jun 21, 2008)

OOC: the plan is to have us take on the the six orochimaru subordinates: our characters in a fight against them - should make for an interesting team up. What do you think? Abilities should be all known abilities in the manga up till this point


----------



## Caedus (Jun 21, 2008)

It will but..to have the chunnin exams during a war, kinda odd dont you think


----------



## Vergil (Jun 21, 2008)

Someone else brought them up. I just played along with it - yeah it's odd. life goes on I guess?

we could make it as if there was a recognized day of peace on that day. some sort of armistice?


----------



## Caedus (Jun 21, 2008)

I guess, it only makes senses I mean why would you send shinobi kids over to a place your at war with..@_@


----------



## Vergil (Jun 21, 2008)

Well, it could be that the chuunin exams are a show of good faith during peace negotiations - it's going well but then orochimaru screws it up? aside from the cloud country run by orochimaru, none of the other countries have made their move. this could be the catalyst to the entire thing spiralling out of control. 

then it's up to us to save it?


----------



## Caedus (Jun 21, 2008)

Hey I'm not the thread starter @_@


----------



## Vergil (Jun 22, 2008)

yeah, neither am I . Well, we'll go with that unless we are told off.
****

This was a delicate time. The war had raged on for far too long and many generations of ninja had lost their lives, this was the best hope for peace, initiated by the Hokage. All the Kages would be gathered here in one month and as a sign of goodwill each would offer their best genins to participate in the chuunin exams. There was no doubt that Orochimaru wanted to ruin this and throw the countries back into a long and bloody war.

Vergil contemplated heading to the sound to directly confront Orochimaru but his injury would take another few days to heal and he had to watch the chuunin exams. They were currently sitting the paper test. Vergil became a little nostalgic. It was an easy test for a byakugan or sharingan user. The other ninjas came up with some weird and wonderful jutsus in order to copy. Of course there were also some bad attempts too. The five ninja got through it in record time, the one in orange seemed to be having difficulty. That's when vergil first saw the tsukiyomi being activated. It was the older sharingan user that activated it and caught narutos attention. It only took a split second. He had no idea wheat had occurred in the genjutsu, but he imagined the user simply told the orange ninja the answers. It was impressive.

They all passed, even the trick question about loyalty, vergil was beginning to understand that these ninja were between kage and sannin level. Both Kenshin and Vergil were elite jounins. It was clear that Vergil required some more training with he sword of Sparda.

He stared at the sword. The sword was recharging it's wind chakra in the light breeze, but not the water. It would seem that he needed to find a natural body of water to recharge that. The genjutsu element was also something to be explored. Vergil himself needed something. His weakness against fire jutsu was concerning and although the wind element was superior to the lightning, he needed to counter the chidori nagashi, as highlighted by Kenshin. He began to think at how to counter both, in order to beat the two mysterious uchiha and also because he wanted to find out who was stronger between himself and Uchiha Kenshin


----------



## ~riku~ (Jun 22, 2008)

OOC: Lol, go on ahead. You make your side stories, as long as it doesn't go too out of the story.


----------



## ~riku~ (Jun 22, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _ Tsukikage Michiko_ 




*Name:* Tsukikage Michiko

*Age:* 18

*Gender:* Female

*Rank:*  S - rank _former criminal_, now not affiliated with any village, just wonders. Used to be an ANBU in Kumo, now resides in Konoha.

*Home Village:* Kumogakure

*Kekkei Genkai:* Ikimono-yuukai - Michiko lived in and out of random places and owned a demon cat which she raised and trained to work with her in battle. Her cat, whom she named Tsukineko has fire breathing abilities. When she fuses with Tsukineko, she transforms, growing a tail, cat ears, sharp teeth and narrowed cat-like eyes. When she has fused with Tsukineko, she has the power to control and animate the dead. Her fire jutsu ability also increases. She usually has to fuse with Tsukineko if she is in a tight situation and is badly injured, when she fuses, her injuries heal because of Tsukineko's regenerating abilities. The fusion can only last for an hour and afterwards, her chakra goes down to zero and her life span decreases by 2 years.

*Weapons:* Two swords and basic ninja weapons.

*Piercings:* Two small silver hoops in the top of her right ear and the bottom of her left ear.

*Personality:* Michiko is usually silent and observant. She doesn't makes friends very well. She has a sense of humour and likes to sing and laugh. She tries to be upbeat but has an inner sorrow. She gets sadistic at times and has a short temper. She loves violence but tries to hide that fact. Inside her heart is cold and distant, but also shy and sincere. She tries to cover that up with her arrogant upfront.

*Hobbies:* Likes to draw/paint, sing, read and play video games, usually on hand-held consoles.

*Family:* Unknown.




The rest is on the next post.


----------



## ~riku~ (Jun 22, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Tsukikage Michiko_ 





*Jutsus:*

*Ninjutsu:*

Souzou Saisei/Creation Rebirth/Creation Regeneration/Genesis Rebirth, S Rank: By releasing chakra that has been stored up for a relatively long period of time in the seal on her forehead with Shadow Seal: Release, Michiko is able to heal all her wounds almost instantaneously, regardless of the severity of the injuries. She can even regrow lost organs and limbs if necessary. Additionally, she continues to heal at an accelerated rate for the duration of the jutsu. Unfortunately, this technique has a drawback; using it speeds up cell division, and it shortens her life span. It also takes a lot of chakra. 

Mikazuki no Mai/Crescent Moon Dance, A Rank: This jutsu creates three shadow clones to attack with extendable swords in a complicated dancing pattern. This confuses the opponent and allows Michiko to attack swiftly.

Chikatsu Saisei no Jutsu/Healing Resuscitation Regeneration Technique, A Rank: This jutsu uses a part of the patient's body (such as their hair) as a medium to heal their wounds. It requires an almost room-wide seal and a great deal of time to complete.

Meisaigakure no Jutsu/Hiding Camouflage Technique, A Rank: This jutsu renders the user invisible. It also masks the user's scent to some degree, making it more difficult to locate them. 

Ranshinshou/Important Body Points Disturbance, S Rank: By converting a small amount of chakra is transformed into an electrical pulse which is transmitted into an into an enemy's body by striking the base of their neck or brain stem, the electrical impulse travels up their brain stem and Michiko can disrupt the regular flow of electrical signals in the nervous system from the target's brain to other parts of the target's body. (Making their body uncoordinated with what their mind would like to act.) For example, if the target tried to move their right arm, their left leg would move instead.

Kage Bunshin no Jutsu/Shadow Doppelganger Technique, B-Rank: Similar to the Clone Technique, this jutsu creates clones of the user. Unlike the Clone Technique, these clones are actual copies, not illusions. The user's chakra is evenly distributed among every clone, giving each clone an equal fraction of the user's overall power. The clones are capable of performing jutsu on their own and can even bleed, but will usually disperse after one or two solid blows.

Tajuu Kage Bunshin no Jutsu/Mass Shadow Replication Technique, A Rank: This jutsu is basically a massive version of the Shadow Clone Technique. Instead of a few clones, it creates a few hundred clones (or a number of equal grandeur). This is considered a forbidden technique, because it can potentially be dangerous to the person performing it, seeing as how all of the clones are given an equal amount of chakra directly from the user. 


Bunshin Daibakuha/Clone Great Explosion, A-rank: This jutsu works in combination with the Shadow Clone Technique to create a shadow clone that will explode on command. The blast created is considerable, and could potentially kill an attacker engaged in hand-to-hand combat. 

Shousen no Jutsu/Mystical Palm Technique, A Rank: This jutsu is a multi-purpose medical technique used by medic-nin to heal wounds and perform surgery. For the former, the user concentrates chakra to their hand and applies it to a wound, speeding up cell regeneration. For the latter, the user focuses their chakra into a blade to make cuts where necessary. Because it is done with chakra, the user doesn't need to cut through their target's skin to reach muscles and organs. For this to be applied effectively in healing, a large amount of chakra is required. Using it to cut seems to be less chakra-intensive. This cutting aspect of this jutsu can also be used in combat, though it requires incredible precision on the user's part to be effective.

In'yu Shoumetsu/Secret Healing Wound Destruction, A Rank: Michiko can concentrate her chakra to a prepared area on her body and begin regenerating the moment the targeted area becomes damaged. Unlike normal healing, this can actually restore dead cells.

Jutsu Shou/Technique Neutralize: This jutsu cancels or impedes the occurring of the opponent's technique. It uses the same amount of chakra as the jutsu it intends to cancel.

Jouro Senbon/Raining Needles, A Rank: A barrage of poisonous steel needles fly at the enemy from Michiko's hands which she directs. They come at the enemy from all directions and are controlled by her chakra to increase accuracy. These needles have been known to have the power to pierce 5mm of steel. 

Kaze no Yaiba/Blade of Wind, A Rank: This jutsu creates a blade out of wind which, being wind, makes it impossible to block. 

Barrier Encampment Method, C-Rank: A technique where four letter bombs are set around an area and linked together in such a way that when a person walks into the area they detonate and the person is caught in the explosion.

Shunshin no Jutsu/Body Flicker Technique, D-rank: This jutsu is a high-speed movement technique, allowing a ninja to move short distances at an almost untraceable speed. To an observer, it appears as if the user has teleported.

Kawarimi no Jutsu/Body Replacement Technique, E-rank: This jutsu lets the user quickly switch places with another nearby object, such as a plant (normally a section of a log), an animal, or even another person within reach, leaving the opponent open to a counter-attack.

Kage Shuriken no Jutsu/Shadow Shuriken Technique, D-rank: The user of this technique throws multiple large shuriken in such a way that the first shuriken hides the subsequent ones by blocking the line of sight. To the target, it appears as if only one shuriken was thrown. 

Katon: Haisekishou/Fire Style: Ash Product Burning, A-Rank: This is a technique that spews superheated ash from the user's mouth. The ash is hot enough to cause third-degree burns on the victim. Because it's composed entirely of ash, it stays in the air around the victim like a cloud. If Michiko clicks her tongue, the stagnant ash will ignite, creating a violent explosion. 

Katon: Goukakyu no Jutsu/Fire Style: Great Fireball Technique, B-Rank: Utilizing a large amount of chakra, a ninja is able to spew a large fireball from their mouth, incinerating everything in range. 

Katon: Hosenka no Jutsu/Fire Style: Art of the Phoenix Flower, B-Rank: Multiple balls of fire are sent at the target. It is also possible to hide shurikens within the fireballs, creating an unexpected secondary surprise attack. 

Katon: Ryuka no Jutsu/Fire Style: Dragon Fire Technique, C-Rank: After binding the opponent, the user blows a large torrential burst of fire usually along a length of cord, guide wire, or any other long thin object. 

Katon: Goryuka no Jutsu/Fire Style: Great Fire dragon Technique, A-Rank: User creates a large fire dragon to attack.

Kuchiyose no Jutsu/Summoning Technique, C-rank: The basic form of all summoning techniques, this jutsu uses a contract, hand seals, and the user's blood to summon an animal from another dimension. As an alternative to the normal hand seals, the same contract that appears on the ground during the summoning can be drawn by hand and activated, producing the same result. The type of animal summoned is determined by the contract. The blood is used as a signature to make the contract, which can be written on a scroll or tattoo, valid. Once summoned, the animal can perform a task or help the user in battle. 

Dokugiri/Poison Mist, B-Rank: Using this jutsu, Michiko can create and blow a toxic gas from her mouth.

Henge no Jutsu/Transformation Technique, E-rank: This jutsu allows Michiko to assume the appearance of another person, animal, or object.

Tobidougu/Projectile Weapons, unknown: Michiko can summon projectile weapons.

Soushouryuu/Double Dragon Scattering Destruction, B-rank: Projectile weapons fly towards the oppontents.

Soryuu Tensakai/Twin Dragon Shattering Destruction, A rank: Weapons release from the scroll and piles on top off the opponent.

Chakra Kyuuin Jutsu/Chakra Absorption Technique, A-rank: It's not really considered a jutsu. This ability allows Michiko to absorb the physical and spiritual energy of an opponent. Michiko doesn't have to actually touch the opponent, but she needs a medium which chakra can travel through. 

Kasumi Juusha no Jutsu/Mist Servant Technique, B-Rank: This jutsu creates clones that phase in and out of the ground as if they were made of a blackish, oil-like liquid. When attacked, the clones regenerate themselves. The clones can be controlled to make it seem as if they're throwing kunai. The user can then time their attacks with those of the clones. 

Ninpo: Hyakka Ryouran/Ninja Art: Profusing of Flowers, C-Rank: Michiko casts an illusion that paralyzes the enemy, causing them to see a storm of flowers. 

Denshobato/Carrier Pigeon, A-Rank: An advanced Ninjutsu technique utilizing crystal balls and two identical drawn seals. When placing a crystal ball on each seal and focusing chakra the two ninja are able to communicate across great distances. While just about anyone who can focus chakra can communicate this way, the actual seals take immense knowledge with Fuuinjutsu.


----------



## ~riku~ (Jun 22, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Tsukikage Michiko_ 





*Genjutsu:*

Shikumi no Jutsu/Death Foreseeing Technique, Unknown Ranking: This jutsu is much like the Temporary Paralysis Technique, but paralyzes the foe by showing them a vision of their own gruesome death. In addition to the paralysis, the enemy is overwhelmed with fear, and will no doubt suffer severe mental stress. 

Kokuangyo no Jutsu/Bringer of Darkness Technique, A Rank: This jutsu effectively blinds the enemy. Total darkness engulfs them, and they can see nothing but their own body. The ninja can freely attack their enemy in this state with no tremendous worry of a counter-attack.

Nehan Shouja no Jutsu/Temple of Nirvana Technique, A-rank: This jutsu causes everyone within a specific area to fall into a deep sleep. From the target's point of view, it seems as if feathers are falling from the sky, which serves as a distraction to allow the jutsu to take effect. The downside, however, is that it takes a fair amount of time to take effect.

Jigyaku no Jutsu/Time Reversal Technique, Unknown: This technique puts the target in a state of reverse hypnosis, allowing them to remember details that they otherwise would not. The target will comply with interrogation, but seems to retain his or her personality while under hypnosis. (Like when the ANBU used this technique to bring back Naruto's memories about his conversations with Gennou, Naruto was more specific about the ramen he shared with the old man rather than their conversations, which the ANBU were asking about.)

Magen: Jigoku K?ka no Jutsu/Demonic Illusion: Descending Hell Technique, A-Rank: This jutsu causes creates the illusion of a tremendous ball of fire in the sky, which then crashes onto a designated area. 

Magen: Nij? Kokoni Arazu no Jutsu/Demonic Illusion: Double False Surroundings Technique, S-Rank: This jutsu places another illusion on top of a previous illusion created by the user. If and when the target dispels the first illusion, they will not realize that a second is in place. The second surronding can be controled by moving chakra in your hands.

Magen: Kokoni Arazu no Jutsu/Demonic Illusion: False Surroundings Technique, C-Rank: This jutsu changes the appearance of a nearby object or area. 

Magen: Jubaku Satsu/Demonic Illusion: Tree Bind Death, B-Rank: With this jutsu, the user can make themselves disappear, allowing them to approach their target unnoticed. Once completed, a tree and roots will grow at the target's feet and restrict their movements. Once the opponent believes that they are captured, the user can then appear above their opponent from the tree's trunk and kill the target. This jutsu seems to be quite versatile, with a wide range of variations on the standard nature theme. In addition to the disappearing and tree-growing effects of the jutsu, the user can produce flowers, seedpods, vines and multiple trees. 

Suzu Senbon no Genkaku/Illusion Bell Needles, B-Rank: Michiko can use this technique with her specially designed bells. By attaching the bells to senbon and throwing them at her target, she can get them to dodge and subsequently ignore the bells. Additionally, the target may believe the bells are actually designed to lull them into a false sense of security. In actuality, she has strings attached to the bells, which allows her to ring them. The bells ring at a certain frequency, which directly affects the brain. This causes her target to see multiple copies of herself, making it impossible to tell the real one from the illusions. Additionally, the target loses their motor skills with continued exposure to the ringing. 

Suzu: Kiri/Illusion: Mist, B-Rank: Michiko creates an illusionary clone that charges towards the enemy, jumps, then explodes in a cloud of poisonous cherry blossom petals. 


Kori Shinchuu no Jutsu/Sly Mind Affect Technique, C-Rank: This jutsu causes the enemy to walk around in circles for hours by making it seem as if they're walking straight to their desired destination. The enemy eventually becomes exhausted after traveling the same path over and over. 


*Strengths:* Speed, agility and good at chakra control. Michiko is a keen analyst, and can easily deduce an opponent's strategies and weaknesses soon after a battle begins. She excells in fire based jutsu's.

*Weaknesses:* Underestimates people a lot. She also isn't very good at countering water based jutsu's. 

*History:* Michiko doesn't remember anything about her past, just sorrow. She usually avoids the topic altogether. All that is known is that her mother died giving birth and her father, former Raikage, died when she was 4 years old. 

Michiko left the village around age 6 and was fully independant then, raising herself, wondering village to village until meeting Tsukineko while in Getsugakure. She stayed there until she was 14 years old, practising jutsu she had learnt throughout the time she had travelled. She had learnt a lot of different jutsu which helped her in battles she had fought. She had then learnt about her kekkei genkai and practised using it, finding that she could fuse with any animal but didn't succeed very well. When she tried fusing with Tsukineko, she perfected her kekkei genkai and realised that she had to be stronger to fuse with any animal, she was only powerful enough to fuse with Tsukineko. She vowed to get stronger to try and perfect her kekkei genkai. 

*Appearance:*


----------



## Caedus (Jun 22, 2008)

The Chunnin Exams, as this little event would take staged it would be up for those in the Police Force to be mindful. Each Kage who sent its share of genin could have others instead, sent spies or assassins in their attempts to possibly assassinte important figures in the disguise of genin. In the event that the reincarnted Uchiha's...Sasuke and Itachi this left questions in some places but soo far, it seemed everything was going normal. They were suppose to be Genin and anything that stood out would be questioned..

From the Uchiha who were in the ANBU, their disguises hidden through their mask also made their patrols through the city using transformation jutsu to hide them. Still with Kenshin still outside the village and the exam themselves taking place, even now the Hokage had no knowledge of the situation. Kenshin himself had to tell the Hokage before much damage can be done. That snake Orochimaru must be stopped..

OOC: Thats a pretty big profile Riku @_@


----------



## Vergil (Jun 22, 2008)

OOC: I think I was a little too miserly with my own jutsus after reading that. no fear I am in training!

After the paper exam came the forest exam. This is where there was a potential for a problem. Vergil had fully healed now and his chakra regeneration was complete. He now had to concentrate on his training. the sword had the ability to create powerful water jutsus, his own brother was also a master of them. He had to pay him a visit. 

He had to infiltrate the village first. This was childs play, he simply walked up to a wall and created an opening. Not something anyone could do but considering the strength of his finely tuned wind element it was a simple matter. After creating the opening he walked right in. As expected Hyuuga Dante wasn't too difficult to find, he was standing right infront of him.

"It's been almost a year since we last met, where does the time go?" Dante remarked looking at his twin.

Vergil stared back. They had parted on strange terms, Dante had ferociously fought and defeated Vergil, however despite the animosity Dante had a new found respect for his brother, "Seems you're harder to kill than a cockroach on steroids."

"Dante. I need your help"

"Holy crap, that's a first! Must be serious." Dante was genuinily taken aback. For years they had a sibling rivalry that spanned over a decade. For Vergil to ask for help was unprecedented.

"It is. This entire village is at risk." Vergil bluntly said

"Well, you've got father's sword. I take it you want help with the water element"

"As much as I loathe to admit it, there is no one better."

"Sorry, I can't help you. My elements fused, just as father said they would. I can only control ice now." Dante said bringing out a nunchuck. "I'm sure you have time for one more game, right?"

Vergil half drew his sword, then sheathed it again. "Why not? After all I need a sparring partner, this will be a good training excercise." Vergil created wind gauntlets around his feet and hands. it was a technique he had to perfect and would be the perfect counter measure for the chidori nagashi. It was odd, even though his objective wasn't Kenshin the fight was something he just couldn't forget.


----------



## DB_Explorer (Jun 22, 2008)

The Ninja in blue robes had disappeared, leaving just Kenamaru and the Uchiha, after the friendly fire done by his bombs, he decided to act no threatening   ?greetings Uchiha? he said as he raised his arms to show his lack of weapons. ?I am most sorry about my bombs, they where intended for the other ninja, I assumed he would not see them due to his involvement with you?


----------



## Caedus (Jun 22, 2008)

"It's not a problem..still had the fight gone on longer this would have become much more complicated. The name is Uchiha Kenshin, apparently he was suppose to hunt me down for some contact he took from the Raikage. I can tell your some other foregin ninja, care to say why your here?" Kenshin asked as he looked towards the foregin ninja.


----------



## DB_Explorer (Jun 22, 2008)

“Kenamru ,Hogeta I cam from the Village hidden in Steam in the land of mountains along your northern borders, for the propose a treaty between our village and lands, The Land of Lighting as taken the lands along our western borders and our people have already started to deal with forward scouting groups, but we can not go against such a large foe on are own, and thus I come here”  I replied


----------



## Caedus (Jun 22, 2008)

"An alliance.." Kenshin thought. "yes..this would greatly help the Leaf Village and give us a much better chance towards winning the war" The Uchiha nodded, his thoughts confirmed. And by the looks of it, The Hyuuga would return with reinforcements, poised to strike perhaps. Or maybe the Chunnin exams, thats where Orochimaru would once more attempt to strike again. The thought then smacked him in the head..if Kenshin did not warn the Hokage, a massive battle would occur within the Village with heavy casualites. The Uchiha had to prevent this. His earlier battle with the Hyuuga would remind him that he could not simply "hold back" for a time there was pointless exchange of ninjutsu and when Kenshin attempted to finally go into his taijutsu, his foe left. 

He needed Wind Techniques of his own and he knew some of those in his clan who could show him the jutsu and Kenshin could have simply copied the technique. It would make things easier but he had to use his flames correctly to battle his wind. As for his Lighting which he hardly used, he had to keep in mind he had other techniques with them. 

"Come..we shall discuss this with the Hokage" Kenshin replied towards the new arriving shinobi as he began to walk back towards the Village Gate. The Hokage may be surprised that Kenshin had never left the village at all for his mission still Kenshin had to warn the Hokage. Orochimaru seeked to strike and try to get revenge.


----------



## ~riku~ (Jun 22, 2008)

(OOC: Haha >=}  Don't worry, I don't godmode though.)

IC: Michiko was hanging upside down on a tree in a small field in the countryside part of Konoha. She examined a few leaved and flowers in her hand and flipped down, sitting on the grass. She leaned against the tree, noting things down in a book she had with her. She held a purple and white flower as her other hand moved deftly across the page. _Not for sniffing, extremely poisonous, one sniff will kill._ Michiko was making harmful and medicinal drugs. There had been so many injured in Konoha lately.


----------



## Caedus (Jun 22, 2008)

OOC: Lol, well all I can do is just wait for DB to get back on and post so until then...I dont know


----------



## ~riku~ (Jun 22, 2008)

OOC: Are you, DB and Virgil RP'ing together? Where are you all at the moment?


----------



## Caedus (Jun 22, 2008)

Well Vergil has brought Orochimaru back into the RP and I believed use the Edo Tensin jutsu to bring back Naruto, Sakura, Sasuke as one team in the CHunnin exams and Itachi, Gaara and Neji in another team. They are poising as Genin and under orocimaru;s control. 

right me and db are suppose to go back into the village gate and then meet the hokage back at the office. Vergil is in the village hiding and training


----------



## ~riku~ (Jun 22, 2008)

OOC: Okay.


----------



## Caedus (Jun 22, 2008)

It's kinda confusing at some points considering it quickly just came right in and began to flow.. @_@

anyways So all NPC's are free right? or is there any restrictions.


----------



## ~riku~ (Jun 22, 2008)

OOC: No restrictions.


----------



## Caedus (Jun 22, 2008)

OOC: Kk, well lets just hope everything gets sorted out, you know smoother and thats when the fun the begins.


----------



## Muk (Jun 22, 2008)

are you still accepting new characters?

*Spoiler*: _New Character_ 




*Name:* Nan, Chun
*Age:* 13
*Gender: Female* 
*Rank:* Genin
*Home Village:* Konohagakure no Sato
*Kekkei Genkai:* NONE
*Weapons:* Chain
*Height:* 4'6"
*Weight:* 120lbs
*Personality:* Tomboy, Prankster
*Likes/Dislikes/Hobbies:* [Optional]
*Family:* Yes, Uncle, Aunt, Grandma, Cousin
*Jutsus:* Kagebunshin (max 5), Bunshin, Kawamiri, Henge, Genjutsu: Sphere of Darkness
*Strengths:* Intelligence
*Weaknesses:* Physically weak
*History:* Normal growing up, learned Kagebunshin, Genjutsu Sphere of Darkness from her Grandma
*Appearance:* Green hair, green eyes. Usually has a smile on her face





Jutsu explanation:

Genjutsu Sphere of Darkness

Last about 10 minutes for now, might last longer as Chun Nan gets stronger.

A radius of 20ft around the caster radiates a half sphere of darkness.
All creatures within lose the ability to depend of sight to see anything. Normal lights (torches, candles, lanterns, and so forth) are incapable of brightening the area.

The caster is concentrating on the genjutsu, thus a simple Kai is not going to dispel the genjutsu. One needs to disrupt the casters concentration to dispel it or use a more powerful counter genjutsu to counter it.


----------



## DB_Explorer (Jun 22, 2008)

(( I don't mind if you make my character follow you to the hokage's office you know, since well writing the talk to the office would be rather boring, unless of course someone tries to kill us on the way...))


----------



## Caedus (Jun 22, 2008)

OOC: Well I just hurry my little way then

Assuming the new shinobi would follow, the Uchiha continued on walking towards the Hokage's office. The journey was quiet but considering things were urgent he wanted to keep a quiet nature, he did not want to cause panic. He usually got a nod from shinobi and others as he got back or whispers or and odd glances, some good some bad. 

Maybe he was considering too brutal as stories for single handly taking out massive groups of ninja with ease was common. Regardless Kenshin continued on walking, he hadnt really recieved injuries, he focused mainly on just recovering charka. 

After some time walking..Kenshin, looking up at the large administration building. Suddenly two ANBU came out of nowhere and began to approach the Uchiha. It seems they came to bother him for a bit mainly because he almost gotten them killed last time they went on a mission. In other cases, their poistion most likely meant to watch who went in and out of the building. 

"Kenshin...got yourself a captive?" One asked.

"No..he's from the land of steam and their here to propose an alliance with our village and help us with our fight against the Raikage and Lighting country.." Kenshin replied.

"How do you know it just aint a disguise just to get to the Hokage" The second one responded.

"My Sharingan doesnt lie besides..we have other problems besides the Raikage. I consider it worse" Kenshin quickly responded.

"Heh, a typical answer" The first one once more responded.

"Another word and I'll put my blade to your throat now stand aside..I have my own personal argenda with the Hokage" Kenshin shot back before contining on as the Uchiha continued on walking on, entering the building. After more walking..and given clearance to speak with the Hokage. The ANBU just smirked..

Kenshin walked through.."Lord Hokage," Kenshin bowed. "This is Kenamru ,Hogeta from the Village hidden in Steam, they are here to propose an alliance between our villages.." Kenshin stated but he had other problems to state. The Uchiha looked at the Hokage for a moment before looking at new shinobi to see their response..


----------



## ~riku~ (Jun 22, 2008)

Muk said:


> are you still accepting new characters?
> 
> *Spoiler*: _New Character_
> 
> ...



Accepted after you add more detail to the history.


----------



## Muk (Jun 22, 2008)

Chun Nan
History: Grandma Nan & Grandpa Nan were the first to join Konohagakure after the long wars. Chun Nan's parents died when she was very young and thus she was brought up by her Grandma and relatives. Chun is Grandma Nan's favorite and since she showed a talent in Genjutsu as well as Ninjutsu Grandma personally tought her some of secrets.
Kagebunshin was Grandpa's favorite Jutsu and Chun though not having an exceptional high amount of chakra was able to use it very efficiently with her fine and almost perfect control over her chakra. At times she able to use up to five Kagebunshin, though only for a very short amount of time (10 min). Wither her excellence in Chakra control Grandma also taught her her favorite Genjutsu, the sphere of darkness. A very useful Genjutsu as it robs shinobi of their sight, disorrienting them for short time, enough for a trap to spring or to make a save escape.


----------



## DB_Explorer (Jun 22, 2008)

“I thank you for your time, My village, Village hidden in the steam and our land the land of Mountains is under imminent threat from the Lighting Country, and while we are skilled, our numbers are small and we can not hold out long against such an opponent, who has already begun probing our defenses” Kenamaru said as he handed the treaty over to the Kage “I do not mean to add pressure, but you see our land is governed by the people, through elections and the people are demanding that war be declared and it seems that our country’s congress will be declaring a war, in an attempt at a preemptive strike in one week, my leader hope that by that by then we will have your support, but I believe you have more pressing matters” This made the kage raise an eyebrow.

“like what”

“that would be for your Ninja to discuss, but if I can offer any services in the matter I would be honored to help this village” I said bowing to punctuate the remark.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 22, 2008)

Name: [Hyuuga, Dante.]
Age: 25
Gender: M 
Rank:   Elite Jounin
Home Village: Konoha
Kekkei Genkai: Mastery of most elements (like kakuzu)
Weapons: Ice nunchucks, agni and rudra: fire and wind serrated swords, Nevan: an electric guitar that turns into a sickle and can summon powerful bolts of electricity
Height: [6ft]
Weight: [11st]
Personality: Dante is a showy character, preferring stylish moves and often taunting opponents. He has supreme confidence in his ability and often makes a fight longer to show off his skills. Is also extremely flirty with any female. Despite his cocky attitude he has the soul of a hero. will always do what's right.
Likes/Dislikes/Hobbies: Likes: pizza, stylishness 
dislikes: people that talk more than him.
hobbies: pool, listening to music
Family: Twin brother vergil
Jutsus: 
Trickster: can evade most close combat attacks. 
Air trick: instantly teleports to just above the opponents location
skystar: can stay in the air for a few seconds and change position a few times

Royal guard: If timed correctly can absorb chakra from a projectile (such as a katon) to heal himself.

Quick silver: a genjutsu that speeds up his own perception of time. opponents appear to be moving in slow motion, whilst his own motion is speeded up.

Kage bunshin no jutsu.

Cerebrus: 
Million carats: huge ice spikes surround dante impaling any who is within their range
Crystal: a large dome of ice like the kaiten, deflects most attacks
Ice age: slams cerebrus into the ground turning the ground into ice, freezing anything in it's path

Nevan: 
Reverb shock: charges towards the opponent surrounded by sound and electricity
Jam session: surrounds himself with electricity summoned from the sky, electrocuting those within range
Reverb: Fires off bolts of electricty towards the opponent


Agni and rudra:
Crawler:send fire and air waves through ground to hit enemies at long range.
Tempest: fires a vortex of wind and fire into the sky which homes in on the nearest opponent
Sky dance: unleashes agni and rudra at ferocious speeds, deflecting most projectiles and cutting and burning anyone within a 10 metre radius

Strengths: incredible close to mid range fighter, with a wide array of offensive and defensive moves. master of many elements 
Weaknesses:Although Better at longer range fighting than his brother, it's not his stronger points. Does not have the byakugan and so can be vulnerable to sneak attacks. can be too cocky, which tends to motivate his opponent

History: After a long bitter fight with Vergil, they have finally reconciled their differences. Also witnessing his father's demise, Dante has adopted the role of a hero, helping whoever he can. Is extremely knowledgable in all sorts of jutsu but tends not to use them as they are not stylish enough.

Appearance:  ( with cerebrus)
[Ocha!]Toshokan​_Sensou​_11[704x396​_XviD].avi (nevan)
Link removed (agni and rudra)


----------



## uchiha123123 (Jun 22, 2008)

I give up on ths rpg


----------



## Vergil (Jun 22, 2008)

Both brothers were exhausted and what was once a green area filled with trees was a battlefield. Both prepared for the final strike a straightforward rush at each other.

"Let's finish this." Dante said. Both charged at each other vergil had the Sword of Sparda pointed at his brother. Dante then had a crazy idea. He snapped his fingers initiating quicksilver combining it with the air trick to appear above vergil. Vergil pointed his sword upwards.

Dante was counting on this and caught the blade between his feet. He arched his back and planted his hands onto the ground. He flipped Vergil over who could not hold onto the sword. Dante grabbed the sword of Sparda and rammed it into the heart of an unbalanced Vergil.

Vergil staggered backwards, with his father's sword impaling him. "It seems you have won again, brother"

"No, you did." Dante said with his arms crossed. 

"What?" Vergil noticed that there was no blood. His body was actually absorbing the sword. "I see, so that was father's intention. Well played Dante."

Dante rushed towards Vergil and jump kicked the rest of the sword into his brother. Vergil screamed for the first time since his father died as the power of the sword engulfed him. His eyes turned Golden and memories that his father possessed flooded into him. knowledge of advanced water and wind techniques, as well as Ice.

"So this is true power?" Vergil said exasperated. his chakra capacity had nearly doubled as had his knowledge. He could use the Golden byakugan freely now. Vergil smiled.

"My thanks dear brother. My attainment of power is almost complete."

"Almost? Almost! What the hell man, you want more?"

"I always want more. now that I am on father's level, I need to surpass him."

"Whatever. Anyway, I think the forest exam is almost over. Let's go check it out."

"Why not? It'll give me a chance to get used to this new found power."

"power power power. you're like a broken record I mean..." the conversation continued as they headed towards the exam site.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 22, 2008)

OOC: feel free to use dante as well.


----------



## Caedus (Jun 22, 2008)

Kenshi nodded before looking at the Hokage. "My Lord...believe me when I say this, but the entire Village is in danger. From every man, woman and child, all of us are in danger. Before I embarked on my mission to help Leaf Shinobi with the front against Lighting Country I was "attacked" by the name of Hyuuga Virgil. He claimed to have a contact to have me killed. The contractor was..Orochimaru. All these years he had somehow survivied and is now seeking to get revenge. He claims that I was to be given to Orochimaru..just like many years ago. My Sharingan that is what Orochimaru desired. I fear that using the Chuunin Exams and this self proclaimed day of peace, the snake will seek to end it. He most likely has put in his own men into the genin ranks. Because of this, Orochimaru may attempt to try and seige the village. Our fight ended when Kenmaru aided him and he fled,  he could return with reinforcements " Kenshin stated.

The Hokage narrowed his eyes..they had been in war for a very long time. Yet Orochimaru..alive? This was very puzzling but it made sense that he wanted revenge. His thrist for power required the Sharingan most likely due to its abilities. 

"Is that so...in that matter, the village is going to be put in its highest secuirty. If genin disguised as Orochimaru's men they are sure to attempt something. We must heavily watch the exams and the village itself in preperation for the invasion and I figure if we try to cancel the exams, the other Kages may see this as an insult." The Hokage replied.

"Lord Hokage...I tell you know that the Uchiha Clan will be ready to burn our enemies and gurantee the safety of the village. The Police Force is ready to do its duty to defend the village" Kenshin replied in turn.

"Very well then..as the exams go on..ANBU are going to be stationed everywhere and every shinobi is gonna be aware of this, well Chunnin and up but the people, if they find out who knows, but panic most likely occur. We must stay top secret yet be ready to engage the enemy and defend the village at any moment. I thank you for the information. As for you Kenmaru, until our village is guarnteed safe, I cant send any more to your country at the moment. I hope you understand" The Hokage responded.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 22, 2008)

Security was tight, though Vergil was posing as an observer, no-one was allowed to go near the forest.

"Dante, you stay here. I wouldn't want you to get into trouble from the Hokage. Besides stealth has never been your strongest point."

"yeah yeah I'll wait here." Dante said sitting in front of the two ninja on duty guarding this entrance into the forest.

"H-hey what are you talking about. none of..." both were unconscious as Dante sat down. Vergil was already through the gates.

"Byakugan!" He wasn't used to the range and had to focus in order to find the 6 rogue ninja. They were headed towards the tower with two scrolls per team, they were spotless and there was no sign of battle on them. However inside the forest there was nothing but death everywhere. The genin were all dead. Vergil had seen dead children before but the brutality was on a different level; it was reminiscent of the villiage of Mist chuunin exam. complete massacre.

He saw ANBU units and Vergil hid within the trees. He felt reassured that the Hokage knew about the irregularities. Vergil headed out. the finals would not be too far off now. If orochimaru was going to make gis move, it would be then


----------



## Muk (Jun 23, 2008)

OCC: So can I jump into the chunin exam or what?


----------



## Vergil (Jun 23, 2008)

OOC: yep. that'd be really good. gaara, itachi, neji, sakura, sasuke and naruto are in there conducting a massacre but they are not killing everyone. just enough so there are no preliminary fights. They are under oro's control and powers are as they are in the manga currently. they will be kicking up a fuss at the finals (just like in the manga)

Of course that depends on the thread starter


----------



## Caedus (Jun 23, 2008)

"Lord Hokage, I'll take my leave then" Kenshin stated and began to walk out, he was going to personally watch over the Chunnin Exams. He wasnt a proctor or one of the Jounin with Genin in them but he still was going to make sure he personally destroyed those Orochimaru had brought back. The Uchiha stoped for a moment to see what would happen with Kenmaru before he went on..


----------



## Muk (Jun 23, 2008)

Holding her own hand in front of her mouth, Chun tries very hard to silence her own breath. She just witnessed how multiple shinobi of the past had slaughtered groups of genins.

Peeking from around her tree, she sees them cleaning their weapons. On the ground a scroll catches her attention. It is a heaven scroll, no more than 10 meters away, lying to the back of a man in white clothing with a red fan on his back.

The tower was no more than 200 meters away, but would she be save within it? Better than getting slaughter out here. At least there were some Konoha shinobi in the tower and might protect her.

She needs to fetch that heaven scroll run passed that shinobi and make a mad dash towards the tower without getting killed ... pretty much impossible.

Three fuma shurkien suddenly fly towards Sasuke. He dodges the first one easily while the next two just land short of his position. Right afterwards Chun charges out of from behind her tree and Sasuke only turns to stab her with his extrendable lightning blade.

Turns out the charging one was a Kagebunshin.

Sasuke's vision turn black. He uses chidori nagashi zapping everything in his vacinity. The darkness fades and he hears a shuriken come around attacking him from his back. He stops it with his hand.

Meanwhile Chun dashes madly towards the tower. Only 20 meters left now, then 10 meters, suddenly she notices, Sasuke stands before her. She throws her last fuuma shuriken at him. He dodges easily with out effort and scewers her with his blade.

Blood spills out of Chun's mouth, before she poofs into nothingness. The fuuma shuriken enters the hall of the tower before dispelling its henge.

Chun had barely reached the tower. Sasuke just glared back at her with his three tomoe sharingan before disappearing into the woods.

Chun is breathing heavily, sweating and barely hearing anything as the blood is rushing throug her ears.

She had just escape certain death ....


----------



## Vergil (Jun 23, 2008)

"Like I'm going to sit around and do nothing" Dante said as he walked towards the Hokage office. He planned on telling him everything, well almost everything, that Vergil had said. He walked up to the door and was about to turn the door handle. His hand hovered over it for a second and then he retracted it as he scratched his head.
"I need a grander entrance." He extended his knee up and prepared to kick the door open, unaware there was someone the other side of it. He kicked the door and it flew off the hinges towards the face of the person on the other side.


----------



## Caedus (Jun 23, 2008)

Kenshin narrowed his eyes as he instantly activated his Chidori Nagashi as suddenly the door flew right at him...the door was ripped apart to tiny pieces as the powerful lighting surrounding the Uchiha who had already activated his Sharingan as he stood at the figure at the doorway who just busted right through. Annoyed and angry..kenshin stood there as the loud chirping of one thousand birds echoed through the room as the lighting flashed widly as the hokage widend his eyes to see what was going on. 

The Uchiha looked foward, Sharingan staring into the man's eyes.."Care to say what the hell was that for.." Kenshin asked.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 23, 2008)

"Hey old man! How's tricks!" Dante said walking past the enraged lightning surrounded Uchiha. Dante had activated Rudra, the wind sword, and it was silently nullifying all lightning bolts that came at him. To the casual observer it would seems as if he had simply walked through the lightning sphere. 

He didn't even make eye contact with the man he had angered.

"Dante I'm busy and your lack of manners is disturbing." The Hokage said

"Just wastes time. I need to be put on assignment, I wanna be one of the judges at the Chuunin exam." Dante exclaimed.

"I'm sorry Kenmaru, could you be patient for a minute, he won't leave me alone unless I talk to him"

"Yeah, sorry buddy. Tell you what, come over to my joint and we'll share a beer and a pizza and look at the Hokages collection of erot.."

"That's enough, Dante!" The Hokage said flustered. "Why do you want to be a judge at the exam? This better not be about a girl."

"No way. This is about the impending doom that's looming over the village." the room went quiet, aside from the chirping from Kenshins chidori "Hey man, could you turn that off? it sounds like a zoo in here."
Dante sat down and put his feet on the desk and leant back. If it wasn't for the fact that the Hokage was once his Jounin instructor he would have been thrown out of the room

"What do you know?" the Hokage asked

"Well, that Orochimaru is back and he's the Raikage, he's got 6 kage level genin in the exam, more curse sealed powered up ninja that you could shake a stick at, Vergil says hi and two other unidentified bodyguards who are probably more powerful than even you." Dante was checking his reflection in one of his swords as he spoke.
"So what do you say?"


----------



## Caedus (Jun 23, 2008)

Kenshin was about to snap at Dante's personality as his chidori faded away but he would leave at that. "Dante, he already knows, I told him. You know where Virgil is and done nothing in other cases..look old man here is aware of the genin and now we know how strong they are which leaves us a problem. What are we going to do. How is judging suppose to help..Orochimaru is planning a siege, its obvious, disqualifying them means nothing" Kenshin stated as he looked towards Dante.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 23, 2008)

Dante sighed and leaned his head back looking at the Uchiha upsidedown 

"I don't actually want to judge them, but if trouble breaks out they'll be at the centre of it. If I'm there then I can at least keep a couple of them occupied, whilst the rest of you keep the rest busy. I'm almost certain that it's not only the Cloud country involved, from what I've been told from my informants there's a good chance that the other Kages will take the opportunity to completely crush the village in a joint effort. the Peace process is nothing but a set up."

"Looks like this'll be one helluva party huh?"


----------



## Vergil (Jun 23, 2008)

OOC: @ il clone_Riku: lol who doesn't


----------



## Caedus (Jun 23, 2008)

"The Kazekage is on our side we know that for sure. It happened and lasted ever since orochimaru first attacked the village. To deal with other Kage's however is gonna be difficult along with enemy ninja..this village is in big danger at the moment.." Kenshin responded. If Dante was right...surviving and winning the day was going to be harder then expected..


----------



## Vergil (Jun 23, 2008)

"As you say Kenshin, this will be a challenge. We will have to bring additional forces from the sand country, but the brunt of the defense is something you two will have to organise. As two of our top ninja you two will have to work together. Kenmaru, I have heard about you and you are more than qualified to join this three man cell."

"You've taken a few too many knocks to the head old man," Dante said. "Why the hell should I work with him" Dante pointed directly at the Uchiha. "Kenmaru I don't mind but no way am I working with this jackass!"

"Dante I'm pulling rank here. You form a three man cell with the Uchiha or I will see to it that you are on D rank missions for the rest of your life"

"damn senile crazy coot" Dante muttered under his breath as he stood up from the chair. "and it's nothing to do with you being an Uchiha and me being a Hyuuga. I just don't like you, that's all" Dante said standing an inch away from Kenshin staring directly at him.


----------



## Caedus (Jun 23, 2008)

"Thats a wonderful reason..heh, just look you, coming in here expecting the world to bow at your feet" Kenshin said, glaring back...his Sharingan hadnt even decativate, the way he came in. This guy, Dante was just a crazy wild Hyuuga. He didint his like attitude and the only thing he could do about was just to just say how he felt. Besides Kenshin could have backed up whatever he said anyway..


----------



## Vergil (Jun 23, 2008)

"Hell yeah. you're looking at the next Hokage!" Dante spun around and pointed theatrically to the Hokage mountain. "Can't you just see my face on that mountain? With the exception of the 5th I'd be the most beautiful landmark in the history of landmarks!"

"Well since you're on MY team, I guess we should meet up somewhere to discuss things that need to be discussed. Just try to keep up. We'll meet at the Forest of Death 4th entrance in 10 minutes. Any questions?" Dante said already walking out of the room.


----------



## Caedus (Jun 23, 2008)

"Hah..next Hokage, yea..you be the next hokage when I'm dead..and your team? What dont you learn to respect those that are stronger and better then you" Kenshin replied, he was still more calm and the problem was that he sometimes was like Dante, maybe when he was younger or even now but just looking at the way Dante did it was just..weird and annoying.


----------



## Noitora (Jun 23, 2008)

~Begins writing up bio for RP~


----------



## Vergil (Jun 23, 2008)

"when you're dead? Well if that's it takes, but I guess it'll have to wait until after this mission." Dante said smiling. "We gotta go. We have to meet a guy and I'm absolutely sure you two will get along just dandy."


----------



## Caedus (Jun 23, 2008)

"Hmph.." A typical Kenshin response, it simply meant whatever. Prehaps after the mission was done, then they could kill each other..The Uchiha folded his arms, his high speed would keep up.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 23, 2008)

"Kenmaru still has stuff he wants to talk about to the Hokage huh? Well, hope he gets the help he needs." Dante said as Kenshin traveled beside him. "I'll go down and help out after we get this sorted." They arrived at the 4th gate where Vergil was waiting.

"I see you've made another interesting acquaintance." Vergil said with his back back turned to both of the. He clearly had his Byakugan activated. "I take it you went to the Hokage and you're both on the same team?"

"Yup. but on the plus side I got assigned as a judge to the exams"

"Well, he's a dependable fighter." Vergil faced the both of them as they landed. "As long as we are working together then I shall trust you to watch my back and hope the favour is returned." Vergil said to Kenshin

"You've always been a lot more professional than me. I'd like nothing more than to put my foot in his face." Dante said strolling around restlessly. "Let's wrap up this mission."

"Kenshin," Vergil said, "We can do nothing about the countless dead genin in there. It's within the rules of the exam, but the final exams are coming up, Dante can take those in the arena. You know the area better, where do you propose we should be stationed?"


----------



## Caedus (Jun 23, 2008)

"I guess I'll pose as a spectator and hide within the crowd during the finals. If anything happens..I'll make my move. However I got a question.." Kenshin narrowed his Sharingan eyes Vergil, not bothering to deactivate them. 

"Why are you even here helping us...come on, betraying at the best opportunity?..that snake Orochimaru, he wants the Sharingan huh, come on..stop stalling and just pick your affiliation" The Uchiha stated. If Dante was on Virgil's side..fighting both of them at the same time was going to prove prehaps his greatest challenge yet..


----------



## Vergil (Jun 23, 2008)

"For the sake of teamwork I shall say that my motivation is and always has been to immortalise the Hyuuga name in this war, my father was a hero but though he sacrificed his life his name shall be forgotten admist the countless others who have died." Vergil closed his eyes. "The ones Orochimaru has summoned are legendary ninja, I recognise a former Hokage in Uzumaki Naruto, a former Kazekage in Gaara and others that could have easily taken the kage title. It is not everyday you can challenge such people."

"If I defeat them and live, the Hyuuga name shall forever be remembered in turning the balance of the war towards Konohas favour." 

Vergil looked towards his hand and clenched it, "To achieve this end I need more power," he looked at Kenshin, "and so do you. If you will allow me, I shall attempt to activate your Mangekyou Sharingan"


----------



## Caedus (Jun 23, 2008)

"What importance is my Mangekyou Sharingan activation to you..why does it matter so much.." Kenshin questioned, his fists now clenched in a fist as he prepared for a fight..prehaps it would activate to save his life but at what cost. He would go blind in the first place in echange for power? killing his sibling for the Eternal Mangekyou Sharingan, the greatest Sharingan there ever was with no chances of going blind? but this was all for power...but why did it matter to a Hyuuga..


----------



## Vergil (Jun 23, 2008)

"Use your head you numnut" Dante interjected. "We got two Uchiha on their side, both able to use the Mangekyou and probably the Tsukiyomi. He couldn't give a rat's ass about your development but I sure as hell can't fight a genjutsu of that level, and neither can anyone else here. Hell I don't even think the Hokage can. I've seen you fight, out of all the Uchiha you're probably the only one that could do anything meaningful with it."

"Besides if you have the Mangekyou, he could probably see a reason to go all out against you. His last draw, before you, was against a Mangekyou user who has vanished somewhere. Oh you do realise he was trying not to kill you the first time you met but trying to activate it by force. Once you have it he will probably see you as a worthy enough opponent to go all out against."


----------



## Caedus (Jun 23, 2008)

"Every skill you have is tool..My Sharingan..your Byakugan. It depends on the user of the technique...a master rock thrower can kill a nonvice with shuriken. I'm aware you were holding back as your talk about activating my Mangekyou Sharingan did puzzle me to the point where I had to figure things out first...I had questions and I figured your prehaps fear of the Mangekyou Sharingan is forcing you to at least have one at your side but Mangekyou Sharingan or not. Be aware that our battle was unfinished and my Sharingan see's very clear.." Kenshins stated..looking right at Vergil, eye to eye..


----------



## Vergil (Jun 23, 2008)

"It is none of my concern whether or not you activate it or not. What is my concern is whether you can deal with Uchiha Sasuke on your own, as no-one will be able to help you for exactly the reasons I have stated. I will be too busy with Uchiha Itachi to attempt to bring anyone out of a genjutsu. If you can take him out without activating your sharingan further I will no longer press the matter." Vergil said activating his Golden Byakugan and staring back at him, "As you can see I have already taken steps to ensure victory."

"Hey, but let me tell you, if you get yourself killed because you didn't take neccesary precautions I'm going to piss all over your grave." Dante said.


----------



## Caedus (Jun 23, 2008)

"Hah..Sasuke huh...but there's another problem..how did these guys come back. What jutsu did Orochimaru do" Kenshin asked. He had to know one more thing because if it was because of the jutsu Kenshin's thinking of...they are dead and there would be no point of fighting back. The battle would be lost..


----------



## Vergil (Jun 23, 2008)

"It was something like edo tensei." Vergil said, "but my golden Byakugan sees something different. These are human and can take physical damage, but have huge amounts of chakra. Orochimaru must have traded their near immortality for a higher chakra capacity, meaning we will have to out class them in terms of fighting ability and can't afford to be drawn into a long battle."

"One thing still puzzles me though. When I met him he was practically on his deathbed and whenever he travels he is always behind the two bodyguards as if he is being led. Orochimaru died. I'm sure of it. I think that he himself is an edo tensei summon. There's someone else pulling the strings, someone powerful enough to set specific conditions to an already dangerous jutsu."


----------



## Caedus (Jun 23, 2008)

"Then its simple..if they are living and can bleed. They can die..as soon as they are finished. Orochimaru is next to die.." Kenshin responded, at least this was somewhat good news. He thought for a moment..if they were living..he could take Sasuke's eyes..and Itachi's. These two were amoung the greatest Sharingan users in history. Sasuke was rumored to have more potentinal and if he had sasuke's eyes...he would prehaps be the greatest Sharingan User in history. But that was just him dreaming of power..he had a higher duty and mission to attend to.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 23, 2008)

Dante studied Kenshin's response, he had the same glint in his eye as Vergil when he was hungry for power. He figured this guy would be trouble later but he put it to one side.

"Right so we're agreed then. Kenshin, you tell Kenmaru what the plan is. Vergil is taking Itachi, you're taking Sasuke, I'll take Uzumaki Naruto, he can take whoever he likes." Dante said.

"That still leaves us with the problem of Sakura, Hyuuga neji, Orochimaru, the 50 powered up ninja and the two mystery ninja." Vergil said. "We need more people on this."


----------



## Caedus (Jun 23, 2008)

"We have the Kazekage...the Hokage and our Leaf Shinobi" Kenshin stated. "Dont forget.."


----------



## Vergil (Jun 23, 2008)

"hah! he got you there Vergil. you're so used to working on your own you forgot about the entire village" Dante laughed.

Vergil also smiled. "well the Exams are tomorrow. I suggest we rest up. We'll meet here again at dawn tomorrow."


----------



## Vergil (Jun 23, 2008)

OOC: should I setup a convo thread? I wanna summarise the story so folk don't get lost if they want to jump in.


----------



## Caedus (Jun 23, 2008)

OOC: No idea, the threat starter hasnt done anything. 

"Of course.." Kenshin stated as he began to walk away..he had to speak with his father and mother and the others in the Uchiha Clan. A meeting was to take place for the Uchiha members due to the events tomorrw as the Chunnin Exams Final round most likely will spark the fire of the battle..


----------



## Vergil (Jun 23, 2008)

OOC: cool. I'll wait for a while before progressing if that's ok with you?


----------



## Caedus (Jun 23, 2008)

OOC: Well I can post something and just say it lasts all night


----------



## ~riku~ (Jun 24, 2008)

OOC: You could if you want...explain what is going on in the sotry so far, I'm lost. My char will catch up with both of yours so I could get into the RP...@_@


----------



## Caedus (Jun 24, 2008)

OOC: Uh..Vergil knows it more, he was like the one who made it @_@


----------



## Dragontrapper (Jun 24, 2008)

((OOC: Due to technical difficulties, DB_Explorer will be unable to post for the next week or so.))


----------



## Caedus (Jun 24, 2008)

Hey thanks for the news, it makes things easier @_@


----------



## Vergil (Jun 24, 2008)

OOC: Ok

the story so far - in bullet points!
- Basically it's the Chuunin exams story
- Orochimaru is the Raikage
- He has been brought back by an unknown ninja, using a variation of edo tensei. 
- Gaara, Naruto, Sasuke, Itachi, Sakura and Neji have also been brought back. Their power level is at their peak from the manga (eg. Gaara with shukaku). they have been entered as genin to the chuunin exam. they have slaughtered nearly all the genin in the forest exam.
- The variation in the edo tensei makes the bodies real (so physical damage can be inflicted) in return their chakra capacity has greatly increased.
- there are also 50 cursed seal ninja kicking about - these are merely cannon fodder to show off your skills.
- there are two mystery ninja who are beside Orochimaru always. They are going to be the final bosses. I've left them undescribed in case people want to join and become them.
- the main attack will happen in the chuunin exam final. 
- the hokage knows about all the specifics and has ordered ninja to do what they can. An initial team of Uchiha Kenshin, Hyuuga Vergil, Kenmaru and Hyuuga Dante has been put together, Dante is the judge officiating the match ups. the other three will be in the stands observing
- there are no reinforcements planned but anbu will do what they can to hold up the ninja until we can get to them


...Have I made this story too complicated


----------



## Caedus (Jun 24, 2008)

OOC: Well I'll try to keep the story going @_@

Kenshin was sitting in a wide open room part of the meeting but his father was currently the head of the Uchiha clan and organized the meeting, prehaps some would be lost and thsi was the last time...The Uchiha Clan members all looked at each other, Sharingans activated as they discussed what was to occur. They where all serious..ready, seeking combat. This was a time to display the power of the Uchiha Clan..

"Numerous ninja are preparing to make their move...as part of the Police Force, I shall use what men and power I have to make sure that these vermin are destroyed" One Uchiha Member stated.

"Its understandable however, the fact that Orochimaru and the Kage's are there will prove very difficult. There is other shinobi but you do realize we are dealing with a deadly foe..two of them are Uchiha" Another stated.

"You do realize that Orochimaru prehaps has won? If they wanted to burn down the village..Let Itachi use his Mangekyou, you know what ninjutsu he has. Or cause a little storm and let Sasuke use Kirin. We cant block this..the only way to beat a Mangekyou user, is another Uchiha" Kenshin stated, despite his young age, he was an elite and powerful jounin, ever since he began training, he was prodigy.

"Then your saying you can beat them? Your acting as if you know the answer. If what you say...their charka reserves, they can use the Mangekyou time and time again without any ill effect. Their already dead which puts us in danger. We do not have Mangekyou Users of our own" Another Uchiha Stated.

"Then what can you do? People like Kenshin have the potential but there is the ultimate sacrifice...you know very well Kenshin. Alternative methods havent been revealed but if needed, one shall sacrafice themselves so you can awaken the Mangekyou" Another Uchiha said.

"Thats absurd! you cant force him to allow him to use the Mangekyou, your condemming him to go blind, your always willing allowing to sacrafice one of our own to protect the village by using that sacrafice to fuel his power and for what? Do you all truely believe we will all die unless this happens. And if you sacarfice a second man, for the Eternal Mangekyou Sharingan? are you that willing!" Another one exclaimed. Several shouts of approval followed after..


----------



## Vergil (Jun 24, 2008)

Hyuuga Dante was back at his house playing pool. Vergil watched as another ball went in

"You really have nothing better to do with your time do you?" Vergil exclaimed

"You're just bitter cos I beat you" Dante said potting the black.

"It's ironic though, We will be up against the two people that broke down the walls of the Hyuuga main and branch houses."

"Naruto and Neji huh? Well we gotta remember that they are not as they were. they are under the control of some maniac." Dante said 

"What about the two Uchiha? they will be a hinderence. The golden Byakugan can definitely take out one of the mangekyou users, I hope Kenshin can figure out how to take out the other." Vergil sat on a couch and attempted to relax.

"Heh. I bet Kenshin and his buddies are having some discussion about it." Dante said looking at the Jukebox, Vergil shot him a look that made him stop. 

"What needs to be done should be done. We should rest. I can't imagine that anything will go smoothly tomorrow."

"Ever the ray of sunshine aren't you? but like I could sleep, tomorrow is gonna be the best day of my life." Dante said exiting the house to try and work off his excitement leaving Vergil to meditate.


----------



## Caedus (Jun 24, 2008)

"Kenshin that Hyuugas you met earlier, I'm sure you wanted to deal with them after" An Uchiha ANBU asked.

"Well of course..the Byakugan was most interesting including the fact of their history" Kenshin stated.

"Regardless..The Mangekyou is clearly dangerous, years ago, legendary jounin Kakashi Hatake could have been killed by one of its jutsu with ease with a simple glare. The fact your almost exactly like sasuke can give you an advantage but also a disadvantage..the fact he has it and you dont could prove fatal" An Uchiha member said.

"I do not need the Mangekyou to defeat Sasuke. As for Itachi..should the Hyuuga die then leave it as that. I'll deal with both of them if I have too" Kenshin replied.

"Hah..such confidence but remember its not as easy..." The ANBU member replied.

"Every jutsu and technique you have..even your Kekkei Genkai..are tools. You said that yourself, correct Kenshin?" Kenshin's father corrected, his Sharingan staring right into his son. The meeting continued to go on and on..


----------



## Vergil (Jun 25, 2008)

Dante walked around. The war sure had taken its toll on the village as 123 years would do on any place. People were fed up now, but at the same time its all anyone knew; nobody really understood peace.

Dante found himself a roof and brought out Nevan. It was, at first glance, just an electric guitar, but like all his weapons they were chakra converters. If you pumped chakra into them, they would make the element they were designed to make. Nevan however was one that only a Hyuuga could use due to the mastery of he gentle fist and the refined chakra control. If Dante played something on it whilst activating the gentle fist he would summon bolts of electricity from the guitar. Today he just played it.

The melody soothed him and he began to feel sleepy. Looking at the stars he fell asleep. He desired peace desperately so that everyone could enjoy this feeling. Even if it meant his death.


----------



## Muk (Jun 25, 2008)

OCC: So I don't get the 1 month break for powering up? Oh well I guess I'll die an honorable death


----------



## Caedus (Jun 25, 2008)

OOC: I'm just going with the flow @_@

"Sacrafice..." How the word stayed with him as he waited. Sasuke...and Itachi. Sacrifces..even if he accepted the person he had to kill..the closest person to him. There had to be another way but then again..why was he complaining..was he that weak that he had to resort to the Mangekyou? No..Kenshin looked back at the moon..his fist cleneched, his own Sharingan staring at him.

A vision of a Mangekyou appeared on the move as Kenshin just stared back with no fear..tomorrow was the day.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 25, 2008)

Muk said:


> OCC: So I don't get the 1 month break for powering up? Oh well I guess I'll die an honorable death



OOC: didn't know you were still playing so I hurried the story along. sorry! I tend to jump the gun.


----------



## Caedus (Jun 25, 2008)

OOC: DOnt know what else to post O.o


----------



## Muk (Jun 26, 2008)

OOC: Well I am kinda lost as to what happened ... until i read your summary  or whoever wrote it ...

When Chun finally meets the examiner there were barely more shinobi than the neccessary numbers for the arena battle left. Among them were the ones that slaughtered all the genins in the forest of death. The one she escaped from just glared at her with his emotionless red eye, as if piercing her every thought.

The announcer congratulated all the remaining shinobi and told them they had 1 month to rest/recover before the highlight the final battle would commence in the arena.

"1 month to improve ..." Chun thought to herself. 

She suddenly heard a blod boy in orange brag to a pickhaired girl, "hey sakura, did you know kagebunshin returns experience back at you. It's that's how I beat Sasuke."

"Kagebunshin eh?" Chun thought, "well maybe there is something to be improved upon."

She went to the library and found out more about genjutsu, specifically her very own one as well as Kagebunshin. Then she asked her grandma to supervise her training, though grandma Nan just gave her some hints.

She improved her genjutsu to the advance stage of genjutsu:deeper sphere of darkness as well as discovered her own elemental affinity: fire.

Also fighting with kagebunshin active and using her elemental affinity was to chakra expensive for Chun, thus she developed a more personal, melee ranged style to use her fire affinity.

Grandma Nan did instruct her in taijutsu teaching her the norther shaolin style or at least tried to for the month to come.

=========
Deeper sphere of darkness:

Radiates a 60ft radius sphere of darkness. It robes the enemy of all five sense. Also lowers the temperature down to freezing point of Water.

Genjutsu: Ultravision

Allows the user to see through the darkness genjutsu.

Katon North Dragon battle stance:
Allows user to enhance her whole fighting style by enhancing any attacks with fire. Kinda like her fists are on fire or her feet, but not limited. She can also make her weapons come on fire or glowing hot and thus burn her enemies as she hits them in melee.

Katon Dragron fire:
Follows any connection and continues to burn the enemy at a very hot temperature.

Katon Dragon breath:
A breath of fire out of the mouth in a cone shape reaching about 30 to 60 ft. Also the user is capable of making it into a line of fire.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 26, 2008)

Dante opened his eyes suddenly and dashed towards to where Kenshin was. He sped past the guards, slashed through the door and was standing in front of Kenshin. He was totally unaware of where he was.

"If we take out the guy controlling their personalities, they should return to normal right?!"

A second later Vergil appeared at the broken down door and bowed respectfully to all the members in the room

"My sincerest apology. My brother gets so eager that he ignores his surrounding. Please pardon our intrusion. I had the same notion as Dante, if we cut off the head the body would die, so to speak. the summons are all heroes of the past so if we take out the one who implanted the mind control then they should fight for Konoha and completely turn the tide of the this war, unless I am mistaken." Vergil waited to be invited in. Dante sat on a table.


----------



## Caedus (Jun 26, 2008)

The Uchiha members room stayed silent...it was unexpected but at the moment, it was up to Kenshin, one day he was going to lead the Uchiha Clan and besides as for other things, they just kept to themselves.

"That..was unexpected.."Kenshin simply stated as he looked up at the Hyuuga from his sitting poistion, it was in a odd manner considering part of his clan was just watching the situation unfold making Kenshin looked bad considering he had to work with these type of guys.
"Anyways its a thought but rememeber...they are already dead, alive only because of Orochimaru. If we destroy Orochimaru, the bodies would lose their life" The Uchiha went on as he stood up, looking at him as he went on to a table.

"Hey you at the door..whatever" One of the Uchiha from the Police Force stated, not caring, only focused on tomorrow and their job. In other cases it was his way of saying just get in..


----------



## Vergil (Jun 26, 2008)

Vergil took off his shoes and entered the room. He sat down respectfully whilst dante made himself comfortable sitting on the table beside the water. He helped himself to a glass.

"So, we should probably concentrate our efforts on Orochimaru then." Dante said.

"Hm." Vergil thought, "I'm still not utterly convinced he is the summoner. I've already told you about the oddities that the byakugan picked up on. Still it's the only lead we have and it's better to go for the King than waste times on the pawns, no matter how strong they are."

"But in the meantime people will die as they run riot! you just going to leave them." Dante exclaimed, more animated now

"This is War Dante. Sacrifices have to be made."  As Vergil said this there was a murmur within the room. He had apparently hit a sensitive spot.


----------



## Caedus (Jun 26, 2008)

"Then we have to divide our efforts..like I said, we have the Hokage and the Kazekage if we are lucky all the Kage's will see this ploy and we all unite against the Raikage. Its those people he summoned..they will be powerful and at least one of us should stay to help. And the other two will go after Orochimaru..destroy Orochimaru or whoever summoned them..those former shinobi can finally rest in peace" Kenshin stated. War or not..he was going to do what he can to save the village..


----------



## Vergil (Jun 26, 2008)

"Really the only kage we can trust is the Kazekage. The others may take advantage of the situation and attack us, after all it'd be one less village to worry about in the war. It certainly will be lucky if they help us." Hyuuga Vergil said

"I have faith in the old man, he would definitely have convinced the other Kages that this War is meaningless. Even though the peace talks were just a front for this attack, I think Orochimaru may have underestimated how persuasive this Hokage can be." Dante said remembering how he got sweet talked into jobs he really didn't want to do. "Wading through 4ft of cow dung should not be a ninja mission." Dante mumbled under his breath.

"Well, there is little point worrying over it now. The only thing we can do is fight and hope for the best. I shall meet with the Hyuuga Head to discuss strategy. Dante, I believe I will need you for this meeting."

"Why? You only deserted the village, became a mercenary and betrayed just about everyone for power. I'm sure they'll be delighted to see you again." Dante said nonchalantly, not noticing that Vergil was suppressing his inner rage. He stood up suddenly and walked out of the room.

"Hey, thanks for the water and sorry about the door. I'll buy you a new one!" Dante said jumping off the table. He put his arm round Kenshin, "Lighten up man, you're acting like this is the end of the world"


----------



## Caedus (Jun 26, 2008)

"Maybe I'm just more serious..in other cases why fight a foe you cant beat...Orochimaru or whoever summoned those long dead ninja should stay dead. If anyhting every single Leaf Shinobi, Chunnin and up is aware of the situation. Its just matters if we can use what we have.." Kenshin stated..he was surprised Vergil wasnt randomly questioned by ANBU, he was staying in the village as if he was still part of it..


----------



## Vergil (Jun 26, 2008)

Dante smiled a big wide smile. "Well, whatever, If we're gonna do it, lets have fun doing it! not everyday you get to fight the legends of yesteryear." Dante slapped Kenshin on the back, and walked out the room. "Adios!"

Dante was off to accompany his brother at the Hyuuga meeting. He hated meetings.


----------



## Caedus (Jun 26, 2008)

"Hmph.." Kenshin watched them leave as he glanced back towards the members of the Uchiha Clan in the room.

"Hyuuga scum.." One stated..he was an expirenced Jouin who tended not get along with the Hyuuga due to personal reasons.

"Dont say such things Uncle, still its an interesting group. Uchiha and hyuuga working together" Kenshin replied. It was funny how he got grumpy but he decided to head back to train along in the Uchiha Training groups. His mother was about to say something but stopped and instead just smiled..they had to trust him and they did so.

Still the Uchiha Clan had their skills..their Sharingans and they were more then willing to give their lives to defend the village. They werent the Uchiha Clan for nothing..


----------



## Muk (Jun 26, 2008)

OCC: so all this talk about kage/uchiha/hyuga is in between pre the final arena battle right? or can i start those battle already?


----------



## Vergil (Jun 26, 2008)

OOC: we're on the night before the chuunin finals. they'll start mid afternoon, with your fight vs whoever you fancy


----------



## Caedus (Jun 26, 2008)

and that night ends when O.o


----------



## Vergil (Jun 26, 2008)

OOC: after this!

The meeting hadn't gone as well as hoped. Vergil was shouted at and all but thrown out of the Hyuuga clan. He was told not to come to their part of the village again, the only saving grace was that the Hokage knew and had not called the ANBU to investigate him. 

"Well, that went well." Vergil said

"Come on. did you expect anything different?" Dante replied.

"No. I would have been disappointed had I received anything less. Still our objective is complete, the Hyuuga will help according to your plans."

"Your plans you mean, you only said they were mine so they would agree to it." Dante said lying on the couch.

"Ay any rate, we have done what we can. We just have to hope it will go smoothly." Vergil said as he assumed the lotus position and began to meditate.

"Well I say bring it on!" Dante said as he drifyed off to sleep. It was going to be one helluva party


----------



## Caedus (Jun 26, 2008)

Kenshin was breathing hard..he had trained intensevly for some time as his surroundings proved it. He had no idea how would the plan considering they stated objectives but it wasnt confirmed. The fact outside ninja and other shinobi would make their stand and show off in their own little way. They couldnt just rely on themselves..

The Uchiha thought for a moment...this training, facing fatigue at the moment, he was going to feel this tomorrow, prehaps worse. Prehaps heavily wounded, dying..this was a reminder that this was nothing. This wasnt battle, this wasnt war...

He glared up, his Sharingan eyes glared dead foward, he was going to keep going till he fell asleep..


----------



## Vergil (Jun 27, 2008)

Dante woke up after 2 hours to find Vergil had gone. The sun was rising and it seemed he was refining some skills in the forest

"Hey if you don't know it by now you'll never know it." Dante said smirking

"Never hurts to brush up on a few things before the test." Vergil put Yamato away.

"Here I brought you a present." Dante said handing him a sword, "It's not the best and doesn't have anything elemental - just a really heavy broadsword which should defend against most melee attacks. I call it Rebellion."

Vergil took the sword and swung it a few times, "This is a good sword."

"Damn right, I made it!"

"really?" Vergil asked surprised.

"No. but I bought it from the blacksmith a few years ago only used it a few times." Dante said smiling.

"Excellent. Thank you." Vergil said putting the sword where the Sword of Sparda used to be. "Let's go, you have an exam to officiate. you're not going to ever change out of that red coat are you?"

"Heh. what? it's fine for the exams. Let's everyone know that I'm the ref!" they walked towards the designated meeting point to meet Kenshin


----------



## Caedus (Jun 27, 2008)

The Uchiha woke up in his bed...he figured somebody, maybe his dad or mom or whatever found and just threw him on his bed considering that sleeping in such conditions was low for Uchiha Standards. Sitting up, he glanced at the window as he swallowed...the sun itself once more turned into a Mangekyou Sharingan but the Kenshin responded, his Sharingan activating as the image faded away.

Getting up the Uchiha figured he was the only one awake at the moment. Well he had other things to worry about, he began to count his knives, strapping his foots tight. He grabbed his gloves, placing them on his hands. He jumped up and down several times to get the blood following, moving his head around.

His duel 18 inch wrist blades extended out from his guantlent as the Uchiha examined them. Placing several windmill shuriken in the pouch that hung from his utlity belt, he looked at one, snapping them open as the blades were revealed. 

"Sharp.." Kenshin thought. Next, Kenshin activated his hidden blade from his left guantlet. This assassin weapon came shooting out his wrist, the blade returned to its hidden location. Grabbing his last weapon...his Silver Long Sword. Twiriling it masterfully in between his fingers, Kenshin grabbed the hilt tightly as his eyes examined the beautiful blade, despite it slaying countless. His eyes stopped at the Uchiha Clan symbol. Placing in back in its shealth, Kenshin walked out of the room and began to go on, there was no need to wish his parents luck or recieve such comments. This was different..and to show such "weakness" couldnt be accepted.


----------



## Muk (Jun 27, 2008)

Chun Nan wakes up early. It is still dark outside. One last time does she leave towards her practicing ground. Her opponent was the pinked haired girl the orange boy was flirting with a month ago.

Chun barely knows anything of her opponent. While she did witness the slaughter it was mostly the boy with the Uchiha fan on his back that did the killing. 

Since there were no prelimary battles, Chun was unable to gather any first hand intel on the girl named Haruno Sakura. 

The girl fight is going to first up, Chun thinks. 
Then while in deep thought, a light warm red catches Chun's attention.

The sun slowly rises from the horizon.

Beautiful.

She looks at the sun for few more moments until all its red fades away.

I am going to win this, no matter the odds, she tells herself.

She walks home to pack her equipment. The standard kunai and shuriken pouch on the left side, her new battle gloves her little nephew presented her for making it into the finals, and finally her new weighted wires replacing her old chain. An expensive present that her uncle and aunt gave her, since the metal is attuned to chakra enchanced combat.

She dresses herself in her new chinese shirt. Her teammates presented it to her. Its color matched her green hair with a few yellow waves running through it. Black trousers also with thin yellow waves to it and her konoha forehead protector around her left arm and she is ready.

Outside her teammates are waiting for her. With a smile on her face she greets them off they head to the roaring and excited konoha arena.

During the walk the talk excitedly on how Chun out of all of them made it into the finals. At the gates between visitors and participants they wish her some last minute luck before Chun meets the other participants.

All look healthy, some cold, some excited, and some nervous; then all of them exit towards into the arena and the crowd cheers and roars like no other.

The cheering is overwhelming, it makes Chun's heart beat a beat faster, the adrelaline rises in her blood gets her boiling and bumped up.

"All right the first two contestant stay and get ready for battle, the rest up into the waiting lounge," the examiner says.

Their eyes meet and Chun feels this cold killing instict as if someone from beyond the grave is looking at her, against her will to fight, yet without much option forced to battle. 
What sort of mind game are you playing with me, Chun asks herself. No matter, this is my chance and I won't let it slip so easily, not without a fight.

"Begin!"

Chun finishes placing her two hands together when she feels something hot piercing her chest, without out pain or anything. She turns around and finds a kunai stuck to the wall, blood red.

She looks at her chest, then she finally feels a hot liquid pouring out of her own chest. It smells like iron, then the pain burns from her chest out through her whole body, her breathing suddenly feels heavy and full of blood. Looking back at her opponent, she barely witnesses how she finishes her motion of throwing the shuriken. Chun's legs cannot hold her, she collapses to the ground, blood pouring out of her chest like a spring fountain.
Poof.

"Jeez, how much power did you put behind that throw?" Chun emerges out of the smoke of her destroyed Kagebunshin. "Lucky me, I just finished my kagebunshin. Jeez, are you actually a girl? That much power behind just a throw isn't human. You know even though that was a kagebunshin it hurts, like hell."

"I won't miss a second time," is the only answer Chun gets.

Damn straight you aren't, Chun thinks, a girl with that little muscle structure can impossibly build up that much power from physical fitness. There is a secret to that power and let me guess, its similar to my own style. Instead of nature enhanced combat, its straigth sparitial recomposition to enhance those muscles. Damn that crazy bitch. But she needs momentum to build any sort of power in that form, if only I can immobilize her movement, then maybe I'll stand a chance.

This time around, more carefully Chun places her hands together forming the tiger seal.

Katon North Dragon Battle Style!

They are about 30 feet away. Sakura has another kunai in her hand, a stare down this time, neither moved, or let an opening show. The wind picks up and blows sand between the two contestant blurring their vision of each other for sort moment.

Neither are where they standing at a moment before. The kunai stucked against the opposite of the wall, both girls are engaged in a fierce melee. Flames shoot out from Chun's side while craters open up each time Sakura misses with a kick or punch, but neither seem to be able to land a solid hit. Nimble as Chun is, she knows well enough to not even block any of Sakura's hit, better dodge or parry them completely not taking any of the blunt force behind them, while Sakura notes after her first burn, to completely dodge all of Chun's assaults.

I can do this. She needs space to build up momentum for her punches, her footwork isn't that of a close combatant. I need to get into my own zone and not let her escape, Chun's thoughts races through her head.

Chun focuses on immobilizing Sakura's footwork and manages with a lot of difficulty to have her dance to her on tempo.

Flames marks, glass, and craters now mark the arena ground where once sand was. The glass glittered in the sun light and flames from orange to pure white. 

In an unlucky moment a beam of white light suddenly hits Chun's eye and distracts her for a split second, the next moment she feels light headed and light like a feather. Then suddenly all the pain from the punch return her to her senses. Just in time before she crashes into the wall.

Poof.

She managed to have the kagebunshin take the hit against the wall, but she had definetly a few broken ribs.

Damn, I was so close, too, she thinks. And still she had barely burned the girl at all. She was good, good a dodging at a close and long range. And that was 2 out of 5 Kagebunshin.

Chun pops a pill, a pain suppressant one. She encases both her arms with her wire weapon and attacks onces more. With the pain suppressant graces against the flesh/muscle(not the bones) barely hurt and Chun's style turns more aggressibe and fierce. With those wires around her arms, it is also easier to parry her attack. 

Then finally she has Sakura where she need her to be and entangled her completely in the wire. Arms, legs, torso, every aspect of her body was entangled immobilizing her and her strength in the combat. 

Katon Dragon Fire!

The flames followed the wires and engulfed Sakura in an inferno. Chun does stop there. She continues to pour more power into it, making the wires in themselves glow white and flames themselves burn so hot that everyone in the arena could feel the heat, even in the highst and farthest seats.

Chun burns Sakura for a good full 2 minutes before she stopps feeding the fire. It continues burning even after Chun stopped feeding it. When finally the fire died down, the human is barely recogisable from the degree of the fire haven eaten into it, but suddenly flesh grows back, regenerating at such a fast past that within a blink of an eye all the damage was healed.

And there Sakura stands once again, uninjured from all, while Chun is breathing heavily from her injuries and exhaustion.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 27, 2008)

OOC: will try to get to this at night - have to work in a restaurant so the hours are unforgiving


----------



## Caedus (Jun 27, 2008)

OOC: kk I guess?


----------



## Vergil (Jun 27, 2008)

Dante was impressed. His officiating skills were much better than he expected plus he was looking at a pretty decent fight, he wanted to be an examiner forever. Once the formalities were out of the way he watching some pretty high level stuff. Sakura seemed to use some sort of power based technique, like the 5th Hokage. He struggled to remember his history but he thought that Sakura was the apprentice of Tsunade. He gave up trying to remember and kept watching the fight.

He couldn't do anything until something untoward happened. "untoward." I girl being consumed by fire and being seemingly ok after, that seemed pretty damned untoward in his eyes. Still he was under specific instructions not to do anything until Orochimaru made his move. He didn't see anything, he glanced at Kenshin who was assigned to give a signal.


----------



## Caedus (Jun 27, 2008)

"When to strike?" That was the question. Kenshin glanced up to where the Hokage with the Kazekage and the others. Orochimaru could have been up there but the hokage was smart, hidden ANBU Black Ops were within the stadium, watching. Others poised as Jounin in disguise. All over the village shinboi were moving around, the wall was one of the most important. 

The Uchiha continued to watch the fight..his first move would be to strike towards Orochimaru but if needed he may have to just deal with one of the Uchiha Mangekyou users. The Amatsaru, that Mangekyou Jutsu was highly deadly..if used at its max potential, it could burn down an entire village. As far as he was concerned..there was no way to block it. 

Kenshin narrowed his Sharingan Eyes..Sakura Haruno...a former apprentice of forrmer Hokage, Tsunade but the way she re-generated after that attack, he should have moved at once, the mummering from the crowd could ony confirm suspecion.


----------



## Muk (Jun 28, 2008)

"Jeez, do the dead not want to stay dead or what?" Chun said out loud, while still having Sakura entangled in her glowing white hot chain.

Sakura just smiled a bitter smile, as if she had no choice but return, even if she wanted to die.

"Tsh, at least pretend to take this serious, will you, looking at you with that smile on your face, makes it really hard, on me you know." Chun answered that smile and breathed heavily in and out. She pops a soldier pill, bring her hand together into the tiger seal and starts burning Sakura once more.

While she keeps her burning, Chun's Kagebunshin glides ontop of the burning hot chain via her North Dragon Style and does a pile drill dive kick at the burning Sakura. The hot chain cut through her already burning flesh like butter. Sakura falls into many pieces. The Kagebunshin picks up the burning head in her hand and says 

"Forgive me" 

to a smile or at least that's what the blackened face looked like. Chun's Kagebunshin itself ignited in fire and grew hotter until she exploded, ripping the head into many many more pieces, leaving any chance of regeneration to an impossibility.

Chun stood there, saddened at the fact that she had to go to such brutallities to just finish the fight. Finally she relaxed for just a second and her legs gave way.

She collapsed onto the ground, that smile ingrained into her mind, she vomited.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 28, 2008)

Dante walked over to the burnt corpse and looked at it. 
"yup, She's dead alright. Winner Chun Nan". Dante said raising her arm. He bent over to whisper something in her ear.
"Well done kid, but unless you've got something huge in your arsenal you better take cover.  I think things are going to kick off pretty soon and I wouldn't want a sweet thing like you getting all impaled or something."

At least that's the med out of the way so they can't heal. The next fight was one straight out of the history books: Hyuuga Neji vs Uzumaki Naruto. There's no way they would fight each other, Dante looked at the Upper tier where the Kages watched, the Raikage still made no move but that was sure to change. 

Dante looked at Chun and her traditional Japanese breakfast that was on the ground
"Don't suppose you know how to beat a Mangekyou Sharingan user."


----------



## Caedus (Jun 28, 2008)

"So thats how you beat them..just keep tearing them apart. Makes you wonder if Orochimaru is now scared or something" Kenshin thought as he just continued to watch. Would both quit or would they just put on a little show. Kenshin narrowed his eyes...the fact that users such as Itach and Kenshin have deadly jutsu that could possible endanger everybody was one thing. Should Gaara snap and turn on the ground was another. Uchiha ANBU and Jounin were all over, some in the stadium, some on the wall and some all over. 

Then again, it became obvious for everybody...once it seemed that this "Chunnin" no longer had chunnin abilities. Kenshin would scramble..


----------



## ChamberTrist (Jun 28, 2008)

Name: Aburame, Gondara

Age: 15

Gender: Male

Rank: Missing-nin

Home Village: Hidden Leaf

Kekkei Genkai: HiJutsu, Makyou HyouShou(Secret Skill, Demonic Ice Mirrors), HiJutsu, Sensatsu Suishou(Secret Skill, Flying Water Needles), Mokuton Hijutsu, Jukai Koutan(Secret Tree Element Technique, Tree-World Construction), Kikaich no Jutsu (Destruction Bug Host Technique), Mushi Bunshin no Jutsu (Bug Clone Technique)

Weapons: 1 Extendable staff(5" when sheathed, 6' when extended) kept in waistband, 1 ANBU long sword, and 2 brass knuckles which when enfused with chakra extend into 2 double sided swords

Height: 6' 5"

Weight: 150 Ib

Personality: Has to be atleast three sentences.] Quiet, and likes to be somewhat secluded, and mostly anti-social yet very friendly. Likes to train and learn new jutsus. Can become very violent in the heat of battle. Somtimes goes over the requirments of the mission and does more than what he should which in some cases has gotten him in to some serious trouble.

Likes/Dislikes/Hobbies: 

Family: only brother is known:Makalama

Jutsus: 

Taijutsu: Doton Shinjuu Zanshuu no Jutsu(Inner Decapitation Skill), Kage Shuriken no Jutsu(Shadow Shuriken), Taren Ken(Match Punch),
Taren Kyaku(Match Kick)

Ninjutsu: Shuriken, Kage Bunshin no Jutsu(Shuriken Shadow Replication), Kawarimi no jutsu(Body substitute skill), Mikazuki no mai(Dance of the Crescent moon), Chakra Kyuuin no Jutsu(Chakra Absorption Technique), Curse Mark/Curse Mark 2nd State(optained by orochimaru upon joining him), Bunshin Daibakuha (Clone Great Explosion), Kage Bunshin no Jutsu (Shadow Doppelganger Technique), Shikon no Jutsu (Dead Soul Technique), Futon: Daitoppa (Wind Release: Great Breakthrough), Kaze no Yaiba (Blade of Wind), Katon: Hosenka no Jutsu (Fire Style - Art of the Phoenix Flower, the Touch-me-not), Hiraishin no Jutsu (Flying Thunder God Technique), Suiton: Suijinheki (Water Release: Water Encampment Wall)

Genjutsu: Kokuangyou no Jutsu(Bringer of Darkness), Bunshin no Jutsu(Clone Jutsu), Kai(Release), Kori shinchu no jutsu (Sly mind affect technique),Magen Jubaku Satsu(Demonic Illusion: Tree Bind Death)

Strengths: Taijutsu, swordmanship, huge amounts of strength and chakra and has relativly good stamina

Weaknesses: Genjutsu is not all that good but can still distinguish illusion and reality well but lacks the ability to use most genjutsu

History: Parents were killed in the war and had developed a secluded life sense their death which in tern earned him no friends. He has lived most of his life alone sense his parents death and spent most of his time training in a hidden training spot. When he was just 14 he entered the ANBU ranks but was removed when he disobeyed an ANBU captain and killed their captive instead of getting valuable info, however he was able to sneak his prized ANBU sword away without notice. After he is kicked out of the ANBU he then leaves the village with his brother in order to seek revenge.

Appearance: 

I have read most of the posts on here and if me and my brother are accepted we would like to be the 2 mystery nin who are next to orochimaru C=


----------



## RockinMasta (Jun 28, 2008)

Name: Aburame, Makalama

Age: 14

Gender: Male

Rank: Missing-nin

Home Village: Hidden Leaf

Kekkei Genkai: Sharingan/Mangekyou Sharingan(obtained from a departed friend),Kikai bunshin no jutsu(Bug clone skill),Kikaich no Jutsu (Destruction Bug Host Technique),

Weapons: Giant Sword(relatively the same size as Zabuza's),shuriken,kunai,paper bombs,TNT(made by Makalama),


Height: 6' 0"

Weight: 110 Ib

Personality: Has to be atleast three sentences.] Hasent been to friendly sense the death of parents and best friend. Stays confident during missions. Very eager to learn new jutsus. 

Likes/Dislikes/Hobbies: 

Family: 
Father: Dead
Mother: Dead
Brother: Aburame, Gondara

Jutsus: 

TaiJutsumote Renge(Initial Lotus), Doton Shinjuu Zanshuu no Jutsu(Inner Decapitation Skill), Gouken(Iron Fist Style Taijutsu), Konoha Senpuu(Leaf Spinning Wind), Ura Renge(Primary Lotus), Suiken Kempou(Drunken Fist Style),   
Omote Renge(Secondary Lotus), Kaimon(Initial Gate), Konoha Gouriki Senpuu(Leaf Great Spinning Wind)

NinJutsu: Shuriken, Kage Bunshin no Jutsu(Shuriken Shadow Replication), Mikazuki no mai(Dance of the Crescent Moon), Doton Doryuuheki(Earth Element, Earth Rising Wall), Katon, Karyuu Endan(Fire Element, Fire Dragon Flame Blast), Katon, Goukakyuu no Jutsu(Fire Element, Grand Fireball Technique), Katon, Housenka no Jutsu(Fire Element, Phoenix Fire Technique), Shintenshin no Jutsu(Mind Body Switch Skill), Kage Bunshin no Jutsu(Shadow Clone Technique), Suiton, Suijinheki(Water Element, Water Barrier Wall), Suiton, Suiryuudan no Jutsu(Water Element, Water Dragon Blast), Rasengan, Doroudomo Doten Kekkai(Earth Barrier Clay Prison), Ninpou, Gamaguchi Shibari(Ninja Arts, Toad Mouth Eclosure), Katon Ryuuka no Jutsu(Fire Element, Dragon Fire Technique), Doton, Doryuudan(Earth Element, Earth Dragon Missile), Curse Mark(optained from orochimaru upon joining him, has yet to earn 2nd state),Shosen Jutsu (Mystical Palm Technique),Sword Element Switch(able to switch swords elements between water,ice,fire,light,darkness,electricity,wind.),Chikatsu Saisei no Jutsu (Healing Resuscitation Regeneration Technique),Metal Wall summoning(summons a metal wall),Black Dragon Summoning(summons a Black Dragon),Lighting summoning(summons lighting the the user controls),Kuchiyose no Jutsu (Summoning Technique),Kuchiyose: Yatai Kuzushi no Jutsu (Summoning: Food Cart Destroyer Technique),Fuka Hoin (Fire Sealing Method),Doton: Yomi Numa (Earth Release: Swamp of the Underworld),Hari Jizo (Needle Guardian),Katon: Gamayu Endan (Fire Release: Toad Oil Flame Bullet),

GenJutsu: Kokuangyou no Jutsu(Bringer of Darkness), Kai(Release), Kanashibari no jutsu(Body freeze skill)

Strengths:TaiJutsu, Ninjutsu, swordmanship, and stamina

Weaknesses:GenJutsu

History: (practically the same as Gondara's)

Appearance:


----------



## Caedus (Jun 28, 2008)

Alright thread starter aint here, dont know where she is in other cases even f you guys do tag along jumping right into the rp is gonna be quite confusing.


----------



## Muk (Jun 28, 2008)

Occ: lots of sharingan lovers here


----------



## Caedus (Jun 28, 2008)

Just two and thats including me


----------



## ChamberTrist (Jun 28, 2008)

ya sorry bout that at :/ ive RP before but ya XD ive done stuff like tht before and it was fine so i diddnt know XD lol meh bad C=


----------



## Vergil (Jun 28, 2008)

OOC: thread starter is nowhere to be seen. sorry about the confusing story - basically it's the chuunin exams from the manga, with gaara, itachi, sasuke, naruto and neji (sakura is dead.)


----------



## Caedus (Jun 28, 2008)

Well Vergil your the one who's guiding the flow @_@ so yea..


----------



## Vergil (Jun 28, 2008)

What happened next, happened extremely quickly. Naruto and Neji went to the far corners of the arena and suddenly Gaara, Sasuke and Itachi jumped out. At exactly the same moment there was a huge explosion from the Hokage box and the entire area enshrouded with smoke. The two Hokage would be able to take care of themselves.

There was no need for any thought or signals, Vergil leaped from the crowd along with the ANBU hidden in the crowd. The 5 resummonded characters had formed a pentagon shape and they all started a summoning technique. After the hand seals, the blod, they all slammed their hands down onto the ground.

Vergil observed their chakra with his byakugan, a great deal had gone into the summoning and they were now operating at normal levels. "So that's why Orochimaru switched immortality with a high chakra capacity.." Vergil said, "but what in God's name is going to be summoned?"


----------



## Vergil (Jun 28, 2008)

OOC: got any suggestions on the nature of the beast summoned? I was going to go for snakes but then thought it should be different (and cooler) than just snakes


----------



## Caedus (Jun 28, 2008)

"Doesnt matter, it ends now!...Fire Style, Great Fireball jutsu" Kenshin leaped in the air, several Uchiha Jounin along with him as Kenshin and the Uchiha's fired their Greatball fire jutsu, a well known Uchiha Fire technique as several massive fireball swarmed in towards the resseucted enemy shinobi, the combined deadly flames, poised to incinerate their enemies before that thing was summoned..deal with them and that summoning and then head on towards Orochimaru..

OOC: Hyrda O.o


----------



## Vergil (Jun 28, 2008)

The Shinobi each looked up at the incoming flames, they had to finish the summoning and so could not move. It looked like the fight was coming to an early end when the 20 of the ninja that Kenshin and Vergil encountered had arrived. It seemed that their numbers had been depleted from fighting but they served their purpose now, to act as human sheilds. 

The Cloud ninja absorbed the brunt of the attack and were incinerated to a crisp. In the Meantime the summoning had been completed and the entire ground began to shake. Through the ground erupted three hideous dragon heads attached to long scaly necks. Rock and dust had been kicked up reducing visibility but what was clear was that a massive Hydra had been summoned. The summoning had taken it's toll on the pretenders in the exam, deep cuts had appeared on their faces and arms as the summoning required more blood. It would appear that this is where Sakura was needed, but thanks to Chun Nan it would buy Kenshin and the Hyuuga brothers more time.

"Shit, this is definitely going to sting in the morning" Dante said looking at the beast as it attempted to clamber out of it's hole. He drew out Agni and Rudra the fire and wind chakra convertors. "This party's getting crazy" He charged right at the huge beast

OOC: you asked for it!


----------



## Caedus (Jun 28, 2008)

"Scramble, Yukimura get the civilians out of here.." Kenshin stated as one of the Uchiha Jounin nodded and disappeared. Meanwhile the other Uchiha Jounin with Kenshin moved off as they began unleash several Demon Wind Shurikens as Kenshin rapidly began to charge his chidori. The blue lighting charka forming in his hand rapidly..the sounds of one thousand birds chirping echoing through the area as Kenshin then lunged his arm foward, poised to strike the beast before it would reveal its full deadly potential..

"While your still in the hole.." Kenshin thought, his Sharingan eyes narrowed foward..


----------



## Vergil (Jun 28, 2008)

The Hydra was still stuck in it's hole but it was only it's mobility and a quarter of it's power. The Hydra used the elements that the summoners had: Fire, Wind, Lightning and Earth. The Earth Head was still below ground but the other heads were indiscriminately taking out anyone they saw. The Fire element head has spotted Kenshin and fired a series of powerful Katons at the charging Uchiha.

Vergil landed as Kenshin ran with his Chidori at full volume. His Byakugan saw over 4000 chakra points in the hydra, it was too much for any one man. Vergil clenched his fist, "This is what my power is for.." He drew his sword and unleashed a series of Judgment cuts at the exposed Lightning Head

Dante's focus was on the Head of Wind. Agni did not have much power to it, but it was enough fire for protection should a blast come his way. "Stand still." Dante said snapping his fingers and activated his self inflicted genjutsu that allowed his perception and movement to speed up. He unleashed a vortex of fire and wind at the Hydra's neck


----------



## Caedus (Jun 28, 2008)

Dodging with his super high speed taijutsu, Kenshin's Sharingan saw the Katons as he dodged them accordingly before leaping into the air.."Chidori!" Kenshin shouted as he plunged his Chidori Arm towards the head...as the Sharingan Warrior did so, the Uchiha Jounin who werent Kenshin watched as their Demon Wind Shuriken they unleashed earlier slammed into various parts of the Hyrda, slashing through the summoned creature...they had to bring it down..


----------



## Vergil (Jun 28, 2008)

The Hydra's heads were now all focussed on Kenshin who had attracted their attention by punching a huge hole in one of it's necks. the Shuriken found their mark but only caused slight damage. It would seem that elemental based or powerful direct strikes would bring this creature down. 

The ground again shook but this time it was localised around Kenshin. It was the Earth Head creating deadly spikes from below the ground with a view to impale the Uchiha.

The Judgement cut found it's mark on the left eye, slicing it and impairing it's vision. Dante's Vortex also burnt a hole through the thick hide.

The Hydra was enraged now and screamed, with the 3 exposed heads, at the sky. Vergil saw the 3 chakras swirling around each other and fusing into one. The Sky went dark and  an ominous black cloud appeared over the heads of all in the fighting arena. Lightning and Fire rained from the sky and struck members of the Uchiha clan and the other jounin. This was accompanied by a hurricane force cutting through Vergil and Dante, sending them flying back into the wall.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 28, 2008)

OOC: it's 4:30am now so I'm off to bed, but this was good, will resume again tomorrow.


----------



## Caedus (Jun 28, 2008)

OOC: Night

The Uchiha Jounin and ANBU defended themsevels using earth techniques to cover them as the attacks from the Hyrda came in. They all gritted their teeth, this wasnt good..

Kenshin gritted his teeth, activating his Chidori Nagashi in response, the massive electrical forcefield, defending him as they decimated the spikes towards him. Gripping his Uchiha Blade, the Sharingan Warrior darted foward, using his high speed taijutsu as he made rapid slashes with his blade, combined with the Chidori Nagashi to create a true invinicble weapon as he slashed around at the heads. The Uchiha soon realzied this alone was not enough as leaped back..he had one jutsu, if would easily take out the Hyrda, prehaps anybody..even the Kage's but he needed a chance..an opening.

If he was lucky he would also be able to take out some of the reborn shinobi with this jutsu..but their location disappeared as the Uchiha needed that opening for that jutsu..


----------



## Muk (Jun 29, 2008)

In the infirmary Chun hears all the commotion. Screams, battle cries, pain all of that funnels through the doors and corridors.

Then suddenly she hears close by a scream being silenced by the gushing sound of blood. Enemies are close by, yet Chun is in no condition to fight an all out direct battle.

Through the door shuriken shoot. Lucky for Chun, they don't have the byakugan and missed her. She tries standing up, but the injuries that Sakura inflicted during combat are still hurting her. She rolls off the bed and lands hard on her stomach on the ground of the infirmary. The door slams open and she spots at least one Cloud shinobi. 

Kunai in his hand he readies his attack, then suddenly, all goes black. No sound, no vision, no smell, and even the kunai he's holding in his hand seems to have no feeling at all. Total and absolute void. 

He doesn't even notice when his throat is cut by his own kunai and blood is gushing out. And he doesn't feel any pain when he dies.

The darkness continues radiating in a 60ft sphere and Chun slowly makes her way outwards, killing invading Cloud nins as they all find themselves trapped in her genjutsu.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 29, 2008)

"We cannot afford to waste too much chakra on this beast, we still have the summoners to worry about" Vergil said dusting his coat

"You're just pissed that it made you fall and Kenshin hasn't taken a hit." Dante said jokingly

"Aren't you?" Vergil asked in all seriousness

"Now that you mention it, a little"

"You have command of more elements than I do, so you follow me and cover me. I'll take out the central head of Wind then leave you and Kenshin to use your lightning and Fire based attacks on the other three heads."

"Sounds like a plan to me." Dante said taking out Nevan and started playing an aggressive riff

Vergil closed his eyes and then opened them. "Byakugan!" He quickly drew out Yamato and dashed with blinding speed towards the huge Hydra. Vergil jumped as a huge wave of electricity came from behind him and cleared away all the rocks and spikes created by the Earth element.

Dante sped after Vergil just 10 ft away. The Lightning hit the centre of the Hydra's body and made it paralysed for a second, it shook it off and the central head of Wind cried out and blasted another powerful cutting wind blast at them.

"Like I didn't see that one coming." Dante said with Agni and Rudra already out. Vergil had the same idea and once again jumped up into the wind. This was a precision maneuver that the brothers had practiced long ago. Dante swirled the two serrated swords above his head vigorously creating a powerful wind and fire vortex. He fired it at Vergil and it surrounded him leaving him in the eye of the vortex and propelling him higher. The flames absorbed the wind but the fire burned hotter and brighter. Vergil waited  until the last possible second, until the heat was unbearable and had singed his clothes before releasing a massive KazeKaiten.

Dante was cut and blown back by the hurricane and once again found himself slammed against the wall, but he had angled himself so that he was closer to Kenshin's position. He was on his knees, breathing hard and he looked up. It was a beautiful and fear striking sight, it was a good thing he had seen it before. A massive pillar of fire had been created, directly infront of the Hydra's central head and it was difficult to imagine that anyone could survive in there. Then the top of the pillar exploded outwards with great force as the Kaze Kaiten, adding even more power to the flame, activated. The bottom of the pillar shot down towards the base of the Hydra, burning it and exposing it's delicate insides to the world, whilst the top exploded in all directions, the brunt of which into the Hydra's faces. The central one came off the worst, blinded and badly burnt. Vergil finally used his Dark Slayer technique to land just behind the top of it's head, spiraling like a gymnast, with Yamato drawn as he landed. 

Vergil twirled Yamato to take the Hydra's blood off the sword and he sheathed it again slowly. The Hydra froze and blood poured out of the front of it's face in the form of a cross. Vergil completely resheathed Yamato,at which point the four cut pieces of it's central head fell to the ground.

He had his back turned to the rest on the ground who were watching him. He turned his head slightly and made eye contact with Kenshin and smirked before disappearing down the back of the Hydra, using it's neck.

Dante was already on the move with Rudra, the wind element sword drawn, he shouted at Kenshin as he ran past him

"Hey! you're not going to be outdone by that poser are you? I'm taking out the Lightning and Earth head with my wind and lightning elements and causing a distraction. you finish off the beast through the middle. The hole that the vortex left should be deep enough now for your chidori to penetrate it's heart. Or whatever, but that's what I'm doing." 

Dante sped past Kenshin, towards the Hydra.


----------



## Caedus (Jun 29, 2008)

Kenshin narrowed his Sharingan eyes. Kirin...the mood was perfect but it was a one time jutsu and then it would be over. The Uchiha had to save it..besides why instantly waste a jutsu that could kill prehaps any shinobi on something they seemed to be able to take care off. 

"Right.." Kenshin began to charge his chidori, the massive ball of lighting forming in his hand, the sound of one thousand birds chirping. Using his high speed taijutsu, The Uchiha sprinted foward, poised to strike..he would be able to dodge things that came from the front of him but not the side. It would disrupt his speed..moving foward as all he had to do. 

Kenshin narrowed his eyes...aiming for that hole..


----------



## Vergil (Jun 29, 2008)

Dante saw Kenshin running forward and he knew he had to sheild him as best he could from the oncoming attacks. The Hydra was now in berserk mode with lightning, fire and earth element attacks coming from all sides. Dante had to use his ultimate defensive barrier to protect the Uchiha.

"Damn it all I'm doing is covering, while everyone else grabs the glory." Dante took out cerebrus and spun it above his head, injecting it with a great deal of chakra. He slammed it on the ground creating a tunnel of ice around the charging Kenshin. He then brought out Nevan, electrifying the tunnel and finally the Vortex of fire and wind around it. 

"There. That should stop ugly from any sort of defence." He sat down exhausted. "Phew, gotta lay off the pizzas."

He looked around and saw countless ninja storm into the medical room. "Chun! Dammit!"
Dante stood up and sped towards the sick bay.


----------



## Caedus (Jun 29, 2008)

"Chidori!" Kenshin shouted as he plunged his chidori through the heart of the creature, his lighting charka piercing through with ease from the velcoity he was going. The Hyuuga defended him well as he charged straight foward, Sharingan's eyes now seeing the creature's death. Piercing the heart of the creature as the chirping of one thousand birds echoed through the area. The Uchiha closed his eyes..a smirk..he got it..the chidori hit its target...

OOC: Last post, I'll be back later @_@


----------



## Vergil (Jun 29, 2008)

The Hydra screamed in agony as the headswrithed around, the light faded from all the eyes but one. The Fire Head determined to destroy the man that destroyed it focussed all it's chakra and the entire beast began to shake. It was evident that it was going out with an explosion and end with a blast that could level the entire stadium.


----------



## Caedus (Jun 29, 2008)

"Oh thats not good.." Kenshin leaped back, trying to think of a jutsu as he glanced towards Vergil and Dante. "Now what!" The Uchiha Shouted as he looked at them..his Sharigan staring into their eyes as his clenched fists poised to just strike somebody. He did the Chidori and its strike went home now the creature was about to blow..


----------



## Vergil (Jun 29, 2008)

Just when all looked bleak, the Hyuuga clan in all it's entirity poured into the stadium and surrounded the beast. Vergil immediately knew that this had to be exactly right or they would all die. there were 4480 chakra points and exactly 35 Jounin that could pull off the 128 palm strike, to close off all chakra.

Within a second the Clan had taken their positions and were striking the beast with their most powerful gentle fist move. The Hydra shook violently as they continued to strike it until finally they finsihed off with a powerful palm strike "rokujuuyon sho!" the shouted in unison to signal the end of the attack.

The Hydra, completely helpless let out it's last cry of anguish and fell to the ground, vanishing in a huge cloud of smoke as it did so. There was a collective roar of victory as the village of Konoha celebrated it's defeat. Orochimaru's plan was falling apart as he had not counted on three extraordinary Konoha legends in the making.

The celebrations were short lived as the 5 summoners stood behind the cloud of smoke. They looked ready to strike .

Vergil walked over to Kenshin. "Any preferences on who you want to take?" He said drawing Yamato out.


----------



## Caedus (Jun 29, 2008)

"I'll take Sasuke..its only fitting I take on the guy. Many agree in my clan..I'm exactly like Sasuke" Kenshin stated as he grinned slightly as he looked at him. Their looks were rather similar..in fact he wouldnt be surprised if his parents thought about naming him Sasuke in the first place. Soon both Sharingan Warriors found themselves staring at each other..Sharingan to Sharingan..


----------



## Vergil (Jun 30, 2008)

"Very well," Vergil said walking to his opponent, "I shall dispose of the other Uchiha." Vergil turned to the mix of Hyuuga and Uchiha members. "We shall leave the rest to you. Dante should be arriving shortly"

Uchiha Itachi stood with an unnerving calm staring at his opponent with the piercing sharingan eyes. He may have flinched before but he had his evolved Byakugan and was trembling with excitement to push it to it's limits


----------



## Caedus (Jun 30, 2008)

The two Uchiha glared at each other..but it was obvious that simple genjutsu which could have easily confused even a high level Jounin was worthless when came to the both of them. Each were capable of easily countering one another.

There was silence until...Kenshin spoke. "I hear I'm alot like you Sasuke" 

"Your quite calm..but so far your jutsu are similar to mine. Its interesting how the Chidori was able to be passed on to the Uchiha Clan" Sasuke responded.

"We have you to thank..its a shame that we have to fight under these conditions" Kenshin responded.

"Hmph..lose the relaxed guy act. Just because Im Uchiha..im not in command of myself, you can thank Orochimaru. Show no mercy..or you will not defeat me" Sasuke stated.

THe two Sharingan Warriors continued to stare down but both reached for their blades at the same time and darted foward with their high speed taijutsu..


----------



## Vergil (Jun 30, 2008)

Neither Itachi or Vergil were men of many words. Vergil only knew about Itachi through history books which though in depth would never give a true feel for the warrior. He stood there as if he knew that victory was assured, but Vergil's stance was also one of sheer confidence and absolute belief that he would be the victor. This was going to be a high level fight but in the end it was going to be down to resolution, determination and the will to win. Vergil was positive he would win, he had trained for years with the purpose of beating a Mangekyou Sharingan user and his entire arsenal was geared to this singular purpose. 

Vergil started off with a series of Judgement cuts. He was curious as to how Itachi would approach this fight. With blinding speed he sidestepped two of them, butthe third one hit. Vergil smirked knowing what was next. The Kage bunshin the Judgement cut hit, vanished, and Yamato was already making a stabbing motion directly behind Vergil as Itachi appeared to counter. Again the sword found it's mark, but to Vergil annoyance this also turned out to be a Kage bunshin. Itachi appeared above him, kunai in hand, striking down hard towards the Hyuuga's head. Vergil restrained himself from a Kaiten and used his Dark Slayer to avoid it. Kaiten would take more chakra than was neccesary for this: this was simply a gentle sparring match.

Both warriors stared at each other. Both could see attacks coming due to their eyes. There was no question about it, they would need to use their trump cards.


----------



## Caedus (Jun 30, 2008)

Kenshin slightly grinned, it was a shame that Sasuke was dead and under control of the enemy but he actually was having fun. Both using their eite Sharingan eyes, they easily countered and predicted each other's movements from the slightest muscle tension. So far it was only a taijutsu battle but a high level one as they used their high speed, dashing all over the place, deflecting blows at each other and barraging each other with blows. Nobody landed a hit yet still..Kenshin started to overwhelm his foe, his blows becoming stronger, as he started to truely reveal his skill. The Sharingan Swordsman..another nickname.

Kenshin swung his blade down the middle, slamming it against Sasuke's blade who blocked with a strike across the middle. Sasuke then spun around, drawing kunai as he moved poised to slash the Uchiha across the middle but Kenshin flipped over Sasuke, grabbing the collar of his as he landed, used his great upper body strength and slammed the Uchiha into the ground. 

Sasuke as he slammed into the ground, looked up as he quickly preformed his handsigns..very familar handsigns. Kenshin dashed back only to see the massive fireball jutsu poised to engulf him..


----------



## Vergil (Jun 30, 2008)

Itachi threw a huge amount of Kunai at Vergil. All of them had explosive tags and some were connected with wire. some were aimed at his blind spot and could not see the trajectory. Vergil started a regular Kaiten, he did not want to show his entire hand just yet. As he spun he drew his sword, cutting the wires so as not to entangle himself, as he suspected was Itachis intention. The Kunai were deflected away and exploded. However the ones aimed at his blind spot had been thrown further and so were delayed so to strike once his Kaiten was over. 

Vergil had spotted them as he spun and leaned to the right as they whizzed past. one of them cut the left arm of his coat, but did not pierce the flesh. Vergil knew he had to repay the favour. As the kunai nicked his coat, with incredible speed gently touched it with his index and middle finger, adding the wind element to it. He then sent a blast of wind behind it with his left hand, accelerating it away from him so it would explode near Itachi. The Uchiha had to dodge left as it was aimed at his right and he could not deflect it. Knowing where Itachi would be he sent 4 judgement cuts towards him. Once again Itachi dodged but he did not realise the cuts were larger than before and one cut through the bottom part of his Akatsuki cloak.

Itachi and Vergil stood 5ft away from each other. The Uchiha closed his eyes, Vergil's Byakugan saw the increased activity within Itachi's eyes and knew what was coming. Itachi was now getting serious. Vergil continued to watch to try and gauge how much chakra this move would cost him. Itachi opened his eyes

"Mangekyou Sharingan" Itachi quietly said. This was what Vergil was waiting for .


----------



## Caedus (Jun 30, 2008)

Kenshin only looked onward as he activated his Chidori Nagashi..the massive lighting forcefield surrounded him, the chirping of one thousand birds echoing throughout the area as the blue lighting quickly flashed through the area. Suddenly Sasuke wasnt in his downed poistion as shadow clans came flying in from all direction. Kenshin narrowed his eyes, slaying clone after clone in rapid sucession with ease, but they where all just clones anyway. Sasuke  reappearedbehind Kenshin, a kunai towards Kenshin's throat.

"Your eye of insight is impressive..then again I shouldnt be surprised" Sasuke responded. "I can tell from our little sword play, your Sharingan potential..you should be aware of it. Considering you've grown up during this time..this war..its no wonder why your skill is masterful. But remember..its only a tool, depending on its user, its useless" Sasuke said.

"Your point.." Kenshin responded.

"You havent activated your Mangekyou..prehaps it will activate during this fight. Should you kill me, would you take my eyes?" Sasuke asked, testing the younger Uchiha.

Kenshin did not respond as he spun around to strike at Sasuke's belly but the he wasnt smarter then that, Sasuke flipped over the strike as Kenshin brought up his other hand, to block the kick..Sasuke however turned himself upside down..firing his Chidori Sword right through Kenshin's shoulder..the lighting charka blade, piercing through the otherside but it wasnt over as Sasuke then fired another Katon Fireball Jutsu..blasting the two Uchiha's away from each other in a fiery explosion.


----------



## RockinMasta (Jun 30, 2008)

is any1 there?


----------



## Caedus (Jun 30, 2008)

What do you need?


----------



## DB_Explorer (Jun 30, 2008)

OOC: i'm lost  can someone post a summary?


----------



## RockinMasta (Jun 30, 2008)

no probably not


----------



## RockinMasta (Jun 30, 2008)

if i would post a summary i couldnt think of 1


----------



## Caedus (Jun 30, 2008)

Well right nows in the chunnin exams and right now there's a battle going on..

its confusing at the moment Vergil can explain it better @_@


----------



## Vergil (Jun 30, 2008)

"Tsukiyomi" Itachi gently said. 

Vergil suddenly found himself tied to a cross in a reversed colour world. Vergil smiled as he looked around. Itachi stood infront of him with his sword drawn. Suddenly the world began to fall apart and Vergil was freed from his shackles. He had quietly activated the Golden Byakugan before the Tsukiyomi was activated.

"It shouldn't be possible for a byakugan to negate the Tsukiyomi." Itachi said prompting a response.

Vergil stayed silent. He wasn't about to give away any of his secrets just yet, Itachi was still a formidable opponent and needed every advantage he could get. Vergil put his hand in his pocket and threw a smoke bomb down at his feet. The smoke engulfed both of them.

Vergil's Byakugan could see clearly through the thick smoke. He sped towards the Uchiha and slashed at his body, it was too easy to strike him. "Damn!" Vergil thought as he slashed at it, "Another Kage bunshin?" 

As he hit it, he saw a different sort of chakra. The clone exploded with a huge force send Vergil flying from the smoke, badly burnt on one side. At the last moment he had activated his Dark Slayer to escape but as he fled the bunshin exploded. Though he had saved himself from certain death, the entire right side of his face and body was burnt, making half of him look like a demon. He threw down another smoke bomb to buy him some time

"Hmph. Useless, my sharingan can see through it." Itachi charged into the smoke with his sword drawn at Vergil's throat. The sword was sent slightly upwards by an unknown force and it grazed Vergil's right cheek. It was then Itachi noticed that despite being in the middle of the smoke, Vergil was surrounded only with clean air. Itachi's eyes began to sting

"Tear gas?" Itachi said clutching his eyes.

"Not quite." Vergil said "This gas targets the cornea of the eye, destroying it. You will become blind Itachi."

Itachi laughed as blood poured out of his eyes. "Impressive. Your mastery of the wind element is something to behold. This is your win."

Vergil resheathed Yamato and approached the fallen Uchiha. "The victory is meaningless. You have somehow managed to resist the mind control."

Itachi again smiled, "Not fully. The credit does not go to me, but Orochimaru. He himself is summoned, but due to the nature of his corpse there were two souls residing in it, Kabuto's and Orochimaru's. He despised the thought of being controlled like some puppet and has only carried out the minimum requirements of the orders given to him. Did you not find it odd that he only summoned allies of Konoha and not other members such as the Akatsuki?"

Vergil hadn't even noticed the connection. It made sense now.

"So Orochimaru was still subject to the mind control but when given the order to "resurrect 6 powerful ninja" he only summoned those that would resist the mind control." Vergil said deep in thought.

"Indeed, and when told to place mind control on those he summoned, he did so, but made sure that with enough will, we could resist and hold back slightly." Itachi said, "My will is almost gone and I have a deadly jutsu I could still invoke, so i must be killed now."

"Susano'O." Vergil said.

"Yes. My apologies for not testing your Byakugan to it's limit. I had no idea it could negate the Tsukiyomi."

"Just as your sharingan evolved my byakugan has too and it will be tested by another" Vergil drew his sword and watched Kenshin fighting Sasuke. Itachi also watched.

"So you too are hoping for another evolution." Itachi said, his eyes softening as he watched his younger brother battle.

"Are you sure you don't want to say anything to him."

"No. The safety of Konoha comes first, it always has." Itachi said closing his eyes. Beads of sweat had formed on his brow. His will was depleted.

"It was an honour to fight a legend. Goodbye, we shall meet in the next life." Vergil said delivering one swift slash to his neck.

Itachi smiled and as Yamato found it's home in the scabbard, Itachi found peace in death. Vergil watched his demise until the end. He had to stop the source, he had to kill orochimaru.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 30, 2008)

the story so far - in bullet points!

- essentially if you want to jump in: pick a remaining opponent and beat the hell out of them (or become them) . remaining are Gaara, Neji, Naruto, Orochimaru, the 30 cursed seal nin (some have died), and the two mysterious nin (who people can take over or fight).

- Basically it's the Chuunin exams story

- The "good side" is the Konoha nin of Uchiha Kenshin, Hyuuga Dante and Hyuuga Vergil.

- Orochimaru is the Raikage, but he is also been summoned by someone unknown.

- He has been brought back by an unknown ninja, using a variation of edo tensei.

- Gaara, Naruto, Sasuke, Itachi, Sakura and Neji have also been brought back. Their power level is at their peak from the manga (eg. Gaara with shukaku). they have been entered as genin to the chuunin exam. they have slaughtered nearly all the genin in the forest exam. A mass brawl between Cloud nin and Konoha nin is currently taking place in the arena.

- Sakura and Itachi are dead (by Chun nan and Vergil respectively). Kenshin is fighting Sasuke, the others are not taken.

- The variation in the edo tensei makes the bodies real (so physical damage can be inflicted). The mind control is not complete and the resurrected Konoha nin are battling against it, but on the whole failing.

- there are also 50 cursed seal ninja kicking about - these are merely cannon fodder to show off your skills.

- there are two mystery ninja who are beside Orochimaru always. They are going to be the final bosses. I've left them undescribed in case people want to join and become them.

- the hokage knows of this. There was a smoke filled explosion, so what the Kages are doing is unknown.

- In the stand are: Kazekage, Hokage, Mizukage (alignment and powers unknown), Tsuchikage (alignment and powers unknown) and Raikage: remember that Oro is posing as the Raikage, with the 2 other powerful nin bodyguards

I hope that clears stuff up.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 30, 2008)

- sorry about the confusing and intricate story. I'm afraid I've never led an RPG before and was just writing without really thinking. but folk should still be able to join.


----------



## Caedus (Jun 30, 2008)

Kenshin backed up, he was bleeding from his right shoulder, he also lost momentum after the fireball jutsu sasuke fired. Kenshin then countered using his Great Fireball jutsus, firing them in rapid sucession towards his target but Sasuke easily used his high speed to avoid it.

"I dont get it.." Kenshin thought as he dashed foward, slamming his blade against's sasuke's. Kenshin and Sasuke then moved about, slashing at each other in their high speeds using their swords. Kenshin narrowed his Sharingan eyes, glaring back at Sasuke's. Kenshin finally got the upper hand as he deflected Sasuke's blade strike to the side but Sasuke predicited it as usual. The Uchiha then ran up Kenshin, kicking off Kenshin's face, getting higher in the air. 

Using his blade summonings on his wrist, Sasuke continued to fire several waves of shurikens towards Kenshin. The Uchiha used his blade, slashing down the several of them but there was too many, forcing Kenshin to leap back.

"I think were done with the warm up.." Sasuke's eyes closed as Kenshin gritted his teeth. "Mangekyou Sharingan.." Sasuke's eyes re-opened as Kenshin could only glare back.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 30, 2008)

Vergil ran towards where the Hokage were but then fell to one knee. He had lost too much blood through his face and he needed medical assistance. He walked towards the edge of the wall and propped himself against it. The battle with the Uchiha had not drained as much chakra as he thought it would have but the physical damage inflicted was great and the right side of his face seemed unrepairable. The pain was incredible

Vergil grit his teeth in frustration. "He was holding back..." he muttered. He felt tremendous rage at those who had summoned Itachi from the grave. He took two more steps and then fell to the ground. The blood loss was too much even for that man's tremendous willpower.


----------



## Caedus (Jun 30, 2008)

"Damn..what type of jutsu does he have.." Kenshin continued glared at the man in front of him, who's odd mangekyou sharingan eyes, the design just seemed so weird but there was something about them. Something deadly..

Suddenly several giant massive fireballs in the shape of dragon heads flew in towards Kenshin, poised to engulf the Uchiha in the intense flames. The Uchiha gritted his teeth..that jutsu, he wanted to use it but no..he had to save it for Orochimaru. Kenshin dashed foward towards Sasuke, easily dodging the fireballs but before he knew it..he was kicked in the air..Sasuke re-appearing behind the Uchiha.

"Lions barrage!" Sasuke then proceeded to do the move, Keshin gritted his as he prepared for the taijutsu attack only to suddenly be be binded from Sasuke as another Sasuke appeared above him, 10 meters away..Chidori primed to strike Kenshin..


----------



## Vergil (Jun 30, 2008)

Dante was faced with 3 cursed seal ninja. they were transforming into their level 2 states and though Dante didn't know how to use his Byakugan he could see that this was going to be a tough battle.

"You guys look like shit," Dante said bringing out Cerebrus, the ice converting nunchuck. High speed attacks were needed here, "Well bring it on."

OOC: am leaving it for the night. what do you think of the story btw?


----------



## Caedus (Jun 30, 2008)

OOC: Interesting story 

Kenshin gritted his teeth as the chidori started to near him as the shadow clone had a firm hold as the Uchiha fell foward towards the ground. Time was running out and a direct assualt would have killed him..

Just as the chidori was about to plunge through his chest Kenshin activated his Chidori nagashi, destroying the clone behind as Sasuke narrowed his eyes as suddenly his chidori began a chidori sword that ripped through Kenshin's other shoulder as the Uchiha slammed into the ground. 

Kenshin using his other hnd, used his Chidori Sword which plunged right through Sasuke's opposite shoulder but Sasuke felt no pain..as he just stared down towards the Uchiha.

"Saving that jutsu huh?" Sasuke asked.

"Your saving them..all of them..why" Kenshin asked in return.

"Its not my destiny to kill you..simply because your fighting for a better reason then I am. However..my Mangekyou Sharingan eyes may otherside say a different story.." Sasuke responded. 

"Your twisting words" Kenshin then got up, as the Chidori Sword ripped through his shoulder but suddenly Kenshin's wrist blades activated, ripping out from his right guantlet as the 18 inch wrist blades slashed through Sasuke's belly..Kenshin then moved side to aside as he leaped into the air as he lunged his sword towards Sasuke's neck..


----------



## Vergil (Jul 1, 2008)

The greeting from the ninja was with two kunai aimed for his head. He brought out Cerebrus from his belt and deflected them.

"So, no introductions? Didn't your mother teach you anything?" Dante said spinning the three headed cerebrus.

"So you're the Hyuuga that can't use the byakugan huh? Hah! this'll be easier than we thought." The first ninja remarked.

"Right, no sweat at all. We'll deal with this failure quickly, it's much easier than dealing with the Uchiha." the second one said. "No point introducing ourselves, you won't live long enough for it to matter."

All three of the charged at him. They were fast, Dante would give them that much; he barely had time to think of a comeback. He twirled the nunchick quickly around his body breaking a few bones of the oncoming ninja. The each reeled back, but dante focussed his attacks on the one that hadn't said anything, who had already recovered and threw a pretty powerful punch. Dante grabbed the arm and pulled it towards him, making the ninja fall forward. Dante let go of the arm, fell on his back and kicked him hard with both feet into the air. Using the wind of Rudra he lifted himself onto his feet and jumped, spinning horizontally in the air whist unleashing cerebrus, making himself into a deadly windmill, that repeatedly hit the vulnerable cloud nin. 

Dante brought out Nevan in midspin, landed on his feet just as the ninja hit the ground, his body completely bludgeoned. Dante held the guitar and smiled at the remaining two

"Too easy."


----------



## Vergil (Jul 1, 2008)

Vergil gasped as he woke up from his half a minute of unconsciousness. He was fortunate that no-one had taken advantage of his weakened state. He looked around and saw Kenshin in quite a predicament. 

"You bastard.... you better not get killed before I get to you." Vergil said on the verge of death himself. He was only a few feet from the medical centre where he also saw Dante making a meal out of an easy fight.

*******

Dante was now faced with two shaken cloud nin. Though they had the curse seals active they were still no real match for Dante. He had his guitar out and was ready to rock. He ran towards them, jumped and slid on his knees whilst injecting his chakra into the curious guitar which in turn produced blots of electricity which flew into the nin. the shock was great enough for them to be lifted into the air.

Dante jumped with them, taking out the scythe feature of his guitar. He was level with the nin during his ascent and he spun Nevan around his waist whilst injecting more chakra into it, causing both intruders to be slashed and electrocuted. They fell to the ground almost dead, and Dante started to fall back to Earth. He took out Agni and Rudra and threw them into the chests of the ninjas. They cried out as they broke through the ribcages, impaling them.

Dante landed inbetween the both of them, put his hands on the hilt of the swords and pumped chakra into the swords. The bodies exploded with fire and wind respectively and Dante put his swords away.

"Byakugan? That's like cheating." He walked towards the medical bay, he wanted to check on Chun Nan when he noticed his twin crawling towards it.

"Holy crap." Dante said looking at his brother's disfigured face. "Well at least they'll be able to tell us apart."

"Shut up and get me inside." Vergil snapped back

"I can't. There's a genjutsu or something there, think you can disspell it?" Dante said drawing out Cerebrus

"Only if you think you can beat everyone in there." Activating his Golden Byakugan. Both smiled at their little remarks, it was of course childs play.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 1, 2008)

ChamberTrist said:


> Name: Aburame, Gondara
> 
> Age: 15
> 
> ...



Accepted. Me and caedus are in charge now .

Your position is currently with the 5 kages. What is known for sure is that the Kazekage and hokage are on the same side. The Raikage is orochimaru, with his two "Henchmen" (in quotes because they (or you) are controlling him!).

The other 2 kages are not yet aligned to either side, but I'd like one to be on either side, making it 4 vs 3 in favour of Orochimaru.


----------



## Caedus (Jul 1, 2008)

Kenshin gritted his teeth as Sasuke slashed at his leg. The wounded Uchiha gritted his teeth as Sasuke while injured heavily from various jutsu along with a massive hole where his shoulder and neck met. Kenshin get back as he darted foward as he then tried to swing down the middle but the blade was deflected, the blade sent flying behind him, landing in the fires that was behind Kenshin.

"Now..you will die.." Sasuke said as he took a step foward as Kenshin stepped back. 

"DIE!!!" Sasuke shouted, as he once more used his Chidori. The ball of charka in the form of lighting quickly forming as he lunged foward, this constant use of chidori mocking Kenshin as it felt like Sasuke wanted to show who the better chidori user was. Kenshin glanced behind him..his blade was in reach. 

As Sasuke lunged foward to finish of Kenshin..Kenshin fell back towards, two fingers grasping the hilt of his blade. Just as the chidori was about to finish of the wounded Uchiha, Kenshin plunged the blade right through Sasuke's chest..

Kenshin breahted heavily as the blade pierced through the otherside of Sasuke's chest. This battle was hardly won..no Mangekyou Sharingan Jutsu's were used against him, this wasnt much of a fight but a simple spar, they fought in similar manners, fighting against themselves in a way.

"You seem to hold back considering your life was on the line..it seems your pride for the Uchiha were great.." Sasuke said.

"Your time here is done..forgive me" Kenshin replied..as he looked on into Sasuke's eyes. Sharingan to Sharingan.

"You have lots of potential but remember..expect the unexpected. I now leave once more..leaving the Uchiha Clan..to you" Sasuke responded one last time as he brought two fingers and poked Kenshin in the forehead, hitting kenshin's forehead protector as he died..

OOC: where in charge?


----------



## Vergil (Jul 1, 2008)

Dante had no idea where the genjutsu had come from, but Vergil had released it. there were 2 ninja in the room. Both were dead. Dante was disappointed, he had so many one liners planned. He knelt down and checked Chun Nan's pulse. "Still alive", he thought relieved, "Now for Vergil."

The Medical ninja had thankfully been protected. There were, of course, more medical nin than there were a century ago but these were important to protect due to their position.

Dante brought Vergil in and lay him on the bed.

"Do what you can with that mug of his." Dante quipped

"The Hokage is outnumbered, someone has to go and aid him." Vergil said weakly

"Well get better quick and do it yourself. I have my hands full out there, I left men to fight against an enraged Gaara. They won't last too long." Dante was already walking to the door, he had to hurry

"The needs of the many, Dante. Sacrifices must be made." Vergil said closing his eyes

"Yeah, well not by me." Dante walked out out.

"Fool." Vergil said as the medical team started to treat him.

OOC: yeah - got a pm from lil riku. Said we can approve folk and stuff.


----------



## Caedus (Jul 1, 2008)

Kenshin had no time to rest..he had to look for Vergil and Dante but at the moment, he had to help with dealing Gaara. Using their long range ninjutsu and fire jutsu, several Uchiha held their own but could not hold land the killing blow as the sand came holding of the fire jutsu. Kenshin sprinted foward as he looked at the Uchiha who constantly were on the move, they kept on moving due to the sand.

"Surround him and use the Fireball jutsu..no point on saving charka" Kenshin replied as he appeared by the side by once of the Uchiha ANBU. Kenshin began to distract Gaara, using long range shuriken techniques..but Gaara was smarter then that and was aware as the Uchiha's fully surrounded Gaara. They still were far enough away from close range sand tactics but Gaara seemed to be focusing on his defense now..he knew what was coming.

OOC: kewl


----------



## Vergil (Jul 1, 2008)

Dante sprinted towards Gaara, he noticed Kenshin.

"Can you manage this on your own?" Vergil's words had hit a chord, but Kenshin was a capable fighter. Naruto was starting to go berserk with an army of kage bunshins. "The shit is really starting to hit the fan."


----------



## ChamberTrist (Jul 1, 2008)

hey thanks guys 
-to self- took fricken long enogh XDDDDDDD lol


----------



## Vergil (Jul 1, 2008)

OOC: so you in the stands with orochimaru chambertrist? If so I can elaborate on what's going on up there.


----------



## DB_Explorer (Jul 1, 2008)

OOC: Where in the arena right?

I jumped from the stands into the fight to be surrounded by five ninjas with cursed seals “something tells me your not on our side” My answer came in the form of the Ninja activating their cursed seal - this was bad I had to take them all out quickly or I would be overwhelmed, but I knew only one way to do that- lets hope I could control it  I started the hand seals “Phoenix style: ENOVY OF THE END!” only poured a fraction of the usually amount of Chakra into the technique but the result was the same: the air around me was filled with hydrogen- then ignited, the result a massive explosion- which wiped out the enemy ninja in quick order. 

((Sorry all I can right atm.. I want to go against Garra- hopefuly explosives will do well against sand   or naruto, shrapnel is good against crowds ))


----------



## Vergil (Jul 1, 2008)

OOC: you can try . Caedus, you wanna do the gaara fight? I'm sleepy and off to bed now


----------



## Caedus (Jul 1, 2008)

OOC: I'll head off to neji then DB can have Gaara then


----------



## Vergil (Jul 1, 2008)

OOC: cool good luck db


----------



## Caedus (Jul 1, 2008)

OOC: DB you go make your entrance towards your assualt on Gaara and I'll move my guys and acknowledge it so we can head on towards neji


----------



## DB_Explorer (Jul 1, 2008)

OOC: i dont want write a big battle so ill do it tommarow


----------



## Caedus (Jul 1, 2008)

OOC: very well then


----------



## Vergil (Jul 2, 2008)

Dante looked at Naruto as his Kage bunshins fought the konoha ninja. It was obvious who the rea one was, he was slumped in the corner head in his hands, it looked like tears were streaming down his eyes. It was clear he was fighting against the control but could not do anything about it. He was a former Hokage after all, his face always to be remembered, etched in the mountain. This man was a hero and one that Dante had nothing but respect and admiration for ; and it was exactly those sentiments that pulled Dante towards him. He had to kill him and relieve the pain that Naruto was going through. It was going to be his toughest battle yet.

Dante walked through the battle towards Naruto and stood before him.

"Get away!" Naruto shouted.

"No." Dante said 

"Get away! I don't want to kill anyone else! not by my hands. Why have I been brought back to this Hell..." Naruto shouted and looked at him

"I've come to kill you Rokudaime. Forgive me." Dante said solemnly, "I must protect the people of this village, even if it costs me my life." He drew out agni and rudra.

"I've already killed 12 jounin. what make you think that you can do it." Naruto said in pain

"Cos I'm going to be the next Hokage. Now get up and give me all that you got!" Dante said smirking. Naruto stared at him in shock and then he smiled and stood up.

"Hehehe. Right let's do this. Believe it!"

"Yeah ok...but don't say believe it ok?" Dante said disappointed 

"Force of habit. Sorry" Naruto said sheepishly. Dante gave the hand signal for all ninja to withdraw. They went to help the Uchiha with Gaara and Neji. Dante was now surrounded by nearly 50 Kage bunshins 

"Let's see what you got." they both said in unison


----------



## ChamberTrist (Jul 2, 2008)

OOC: yes i want to be one of the "mystery-nin" up at orochimaru =3 but im guna expand meh jutsu a little to give it a little more variety cause i learned from another RP that i cant realy do much with this small amount of jutsus i got goin :/


----------



## ChamberTrist (Jul 2, 2008)

ok i think im good =3


----------



## Vergil (Jul 2, 2008)

OOC: ok.

The Hokage was still in his prime but even this would prove challenging. The Kazekage, a long time ally of Konoha, was deep in a genjutsu fight with the Tsuchikage had had decided that Orochimaru was a better option. He suspected that he had been made an offer he could not refuse.

The Mizukage had not moved from his seat and had his eyes closed the entire time. The entire battle would depend on which side he would take. Orochimaru laughed, confident that he would join his ranks and in his victory.

"Finally the Leaf shall be crushed by my hands. You are indeed one of the greatest Hokage to have ever have lived, but you are outnumbered 4vs1."

"I didn't think you were one to be controlled." The Hokage said astutely. He had hit a nerve, but he had to buy time and hope that the Mizukage would join him.

Orochimaru glanced back to one of the hooded characters behind him. "This is what I want! I am only doing this because it cascades with my own goals."

"I see. So this is why you have taken a half assed route to it." The Hokage had seen through Orochimaru entirely. Orochimaru was now breaking into a cold sweat. "These warriors you summoned from the dead, they are indeed some of the most powerful shinobi you could call. But you know your history as well as I do, these are all supporters of Konoha, they would always fight ..." 

"SHUT UP!" Orochimaru screamed as summoned hidden snakes from his sleeve. The Hokage didn't even appear to move as the snakes fell to the ground cut into several pieces. He had an advanced self genjutsu that speeds up his perception and enhances his movement for a short period of time. It was the same technique he had taught Dante.

"So your masters do not know of your plan yet do they?" The Hokage was counting on some in house fighting, "Orochimaru has betrayed you."


----------



## Caedus (Jul 2, 2008)

"Fire Style, Fireball jutsu!" The Uchihas said in unision as suddenly massive fiery fireballs from all directions as they engulfed Gaara and his sand entirely. Striking from all directions using the signature Uchiha Katon jutsu, Gaara was lost in a firey blaze. They all narrowed their Sharingan eyes..no movement.

"Come on we dont have time to see if he's dead..I'll take on the Hyuuga" Kenshin stated as he dashed off, trying to keep on moving, trying to perserve charka. He was lucky that Sasuke perferred a more taijutsu like fight and he did not have to use a whole lot of charka.

Kenshin was suddenly ambushed by several cloud nin but they were easily taken as his Sharignan easily predicted their movements as he sliced down. A few more came as Kenshin moved on through the battlefield, slicing and taking them out with his blade alone..the Uchiha ANBU and Jounin had already gone off, Gaara's condition was unknown but they had to help fend of witht he other cloud ninja.

As Kenshin sliced down the last shinobi..he paused as he turned slightly behind himself..

"Uchiha" The man spoke..

"Hyuuga" Kenshin replied. And there he was...Hyuuga Neji..Byakugan activated.


----------



## DB_Explorer (Jul 2, 2008)

OOC: wait did you kill Garra?


----------



## ~riku~ (Jul 2, 2008)

OOC: The first post is edited. (Mainly towards Vergil and Caedus)


----------



## Vergil (Jul 2, 2008)

OOC: @ db : probably not. but I bet he'll be pissed. 

@ lil clone riku: thanks!

Gaara opened his eyes from underneath the ground. He had resisted most of the assault from the Uchiha and was patiently waiting for an opportunity. Their latest Katon attack had  been dangerous but he had burrowed himself underground using his sand, avoiding the attack. The Uchiha had blasted an empty shell.

For now their attention lay elsewhere. Gaara saw something that interested him, a ninja that used explosives. His memory flew back to one of his only defeats: an akatsuki member called Deidara. A flash of emotion filled him, it made whatever will he had to resist the mind control vanish. As he emerged from underground he slowly walked towards the edge of the arena with one thought, he had to kill this man.


----------



## ChamberTrist (Jul 2, 2008)

OOC: ok im confused, the "elaborating" ddnt realy help me XDDDDDDDDDD lol


----------



## Vergil (Jul 2, 2008)

OOC: Sorry I'll get to it tonight, I've been a bit busy today. I have to think of abilities for all the kages! o.O


----------



## ChamberTrist (Jul 2, 2008)

OOC: XDDDDDDDDDDDDD LOL NICE GOOD LUCK WITH THT LOL XD


----------



## DB_Explorer (Jul 2, 2008)

((OCC: ok question would after an extended battle lacing all of Garra’s sand with Ammonium nitrate (or explosive powder) then detonating it after I force him to go to the sand ball thing resulting  in a synchronized pressure wave to crush Garra at over a million PSI allowed?))

Kenamaru was about to Help the Uchiha he saw early when he felt the air grow gritty he turned around to be facing Garra “alright then..” he said dropping three kunai into his hands and hurling him into the sand user. The Daggers where stopped by a wall of Sand which crumbled as the bombs attached went off. 

His Defense was perfect, his offense perfect, short range by unbeatable at that range, plus the sand could resist by fire and absorbed and reform from the bombs he will just remake the sand barrier from the fallen- that’s it.

“THOUSDAND BOMB STRIKE” I yelled jumping up and sending out thousands of bomblets.


----------



## Caedus (Jul 2, 2008)

OOC: uh..rock on?

Kenshin and Neji stood about 5 meters away from each other, Sharingan vs Byakugan. Uchiha vs Hyuuga. It would have been a classical match but this was different..it was a fight to the death. With the Hyuuga in front of him, it would have been easier in a way to fight him instead of an uchiha. Conflict amoung the clan was something Kenshin looked down upon. But in terms of abilities wise, any attacks from the gentle fist would prove very unwise, considering this wasnt going to be his last fight. 

Kenshin would have to take this slow and use his speed...Kenshin darted foward as used he did lots of footwork, trying to confuse him, trying to fake out on which direction he was going. Kenshin then lunged foward, as the Hyuuga narrowed his eyes ready.

Kenshin's blade went past Neji as Kenshin gritted his teeth and pressed on the assualt, using fast light swings to try and break down his defense but Neji had speed as well to dodge.

"Dont underestimate me for some fool.." Neji responded.Neji then ducked from a strike across the middle and rolled back from a strike down the middle. Extending his palm foward..an invisible blast of charka sent Kenshin flying back as the hyuuga grinned, restablishing a his poistion as he stood up.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 2, 2008)

OOC: hell if I can neutralize Itachi's sharingan eyes with poison gas that eats away at the retina, I don't see why not. the more imaginative the better, I say.

The Hokage watched in earnest as one of the hooded members walked out infront of Orochimaru. Try as he might he could not retaliate against him as he picked him up by his throat and slammed him into the ground. "You have somehow betrayed us. I applaud you for managing this much. I will keep you alive as your summons are still serving a purpose, but aside from that you are no longer neccesary." The ninja remained under the cover of his hood as Orochimaru crawled to his feet seething with rage compounded by the fact that he could not do anything about it. The hooded shinobi turned to Gondara and nodded, instructing him to finish off the Hokage.

The Hokage was relieved that it was at least a one on one fight, though he knew that his opponent was going to be strong. He would have to use his entire arsenal of moves


----------



## Vergil (Jul 2, 2008)

OOC: just so you know who you're up against 

Age: 45

Gender: M

The Hokage:

Jutsu:
kage bunshin
quicksilver : greatly speeds up his perception and his movement for short bursts
no bloodline
master of water techniques (knows every water technique known)
summoning: contract with birds

- Mouchou (bird of prey). A giant bird of prey that swoops in at high speed and picks up th opponent, dropping them from a great height. Also used to escape.

- Tori mode: like jiraya's hermit mode only with birds, gives the user the ability to fly with wings.

- Karasu: huge flock of crows attack the opponent ripping off flesh and weapons

- Fushichou (phoenix bird). the boss of the birds. A giant bird that can summon the power of fire, burning all except the summoner to temperatures over 500 degrees.

strengths. Master of the summons and weaponary, a high chakra capacity and impressive speed and stamina. 

Weakness: though has unrivalled speed, his power somewhat lacks. can cast no genjutsu and has no bloodline limit.

History: Revered as one of the greats of the Hokage, he has managed to seal a contract with the birds, one of the rarest summons in the Ninja world. Hyuuga Dante is one of his students.


Good luck: he's not the Hokage for nothing!


----------



## Caedus (Jul 2, 2008)

Kenshin found himself dodging multiple strikes they came in waves. If it werent for his high speed taijutsu and Sharingan, he would have been long dead. He continued to dodge move after move as he tried to creature seperation space between them. Then there was an opportunity..

Kenshin darted foward, just barely dodging one of the gentle first strikes as he leaped in the air rapidly kicking Neji in the face twice. Before he disappeared. Neji gritted his teeth as he re-opened his eyes.

"There." He thought, his Byakugan turning around but leaped back..a kagebushin. Suddenly the clone denoated sending sand all over the area, blocking distracting Neji's vision. 

"Fire style, Pheonix Fire jutsu" Kenshin said as he began to rapidly fire multiple fireballs in rapid sucession. Neji having trouble seeing was blasted, fireballs exploding all around him. 

Then another jutsu. "Fire Style, Great fireball jutsu" Neji gritted his teeth. Suddenly a massive fireball ripped through the sand, much more powerful and concentrated as the fireball was about to engulf the Hyuuga until he intiated his Kaiten. Spinning around, the fireball engulfed him.

As the sand fog disappeared, finishing his Kaiten and Neji getting annoyed and angry from Kenshin's statergy.

"No playing uchiha!" The Hyuuga shouted as several kunai flew right past him. Neji darted foward but suddenly stopped. "Wire.." Using the Sharingan Windmill triple attack, kunai attached with wire flew by, digging into a nearby wall. The wire trapped Neji while at the same time trapping him against the wall.

"Your finished.." Kenshin stated as he preformed his handsigns..a familar blue ball of lighting charka forming in his hand.


----------



## Dragontrapper (Jul 2, 2008)

Name: Hogeta, Yamaru
Age: 18
Gender: male 
Rank: Chuunin  
Home Village: Village Hidden in the steam, Land of mountians
Kekkei Genkai: none
Weapons: Bow and arrow, Jian. Specializes in explosives.
Personality: More aggressive then Kenamaru and just has sharp, Yamaru prefers to strike from a distance. Though often willing to help those in need, he is just as likely to abandon a position if he thinks he can’t get out alive – a “hero from the waist up” so to speak. If he does abandon a position, it’s best to follow – he is often right about such things,and it’s one of the reasons he is still alive.
Likes/Dislikes/Hobbies: Likes: Fish, shrimp, reading. Dislikes: Unbearably stupid people, cold weather. Hobbies: Reading, shogi, Go.
Family: Hogeta Kenamaru
Jutsus: Secret technique: Thousand Bomb strike: This deploys thousands of small bomblets which will explode mid air, low accuracy large area.


Clone Technique: makes illusions which look like the user

Replacement Jutsu: replaces the target with a near by object.

Summoning Technique, Phoenix: Summons a Phoenix, Ranging in size from large parrot to jumbo jet size.

» Fire Type; Dragon Fire Skill 

Phoenix Style, blade rebirth: turns user sword into a flaming sword.

Phoenix style, Heavenly Phoenix Strike: A modification of his brother’s precision strike, Kenamaru Fires a single chakra infused arrow that, after firing, splits into several bird like projectiles that can either track a target or be guided manually. The attack, which looks like a flock of chakra ‘birds’, ranges in size to a few projectiles to literally thousands, capable of annihilating entire armies. 

Strengths: long range combat, speed and agility, metal working, more clever tricks with Explosives, thinking.
Weaknesses: Strengh, close range combat, 

History: Being born into the Hogeta family like his brother Kenamaru, Yamaru excelled at combat where his brother excelled in engineering. H excelled at every mission given to him, his plans often only apparent after it was too late for his enemies. His skills are now applied to the war which has enveloped the land. 

Appearance:


----------



## Caedus (Jul 2, 2008)

OOC: Looks good to me, the story at the moment is confusing and when Vergil gets back im sure he doesnt mind re-telling the plot at the moment all over @_@


----------



## ChamberTrist (Jul 2, 2008)

OOC: ok the only thing im confused about with my part is, who is teh 1 in the hood?


----------



## Vergil (Jul 2, 2008)

OOC: ok, who's side do you want to be on? 

Orochimaru + gaara, naruto and neji + chambertrist (aburame) + tsuchikage + mysterious bad ass boss.

or

Hyuuga dante, Uchiha Kenshin, Hyuuga vergil, db_explorer ( Kenamaru Hogeta), Hokage and Kazekage

pick a side and I'll fill you in on what your mission is.


----------



## ChamberTrist (Jul 2, 2008)

tht severely confused meh i coulddnt keep teh story straigh cause of tht O.O????


----------



## ChamberTrist (Jul 2, 2008)

OOC: whao i just noticed somtin ironic O.o im in teh anti-sasuke FC but, my page style is UchihaSasuke O.o? how tell hell does tht make sense? XD lol


----------



## Caedus (Jul 2, 2008)

uh..wow. 

Simple, if you hate the leaf ninja and want to kill them, join Orochimaru and stuff.

If your a classical hero..join the leaf and such @_@


----------



## Vergil (Jul 2, 2008)

ChamberTrist said:


> OOC: ok the only thing im confused about with my part is, who is teh 1 in the hood?



OOC: I haven't really decided yet. All that is known is that he is the one that brought back orochimaru (so knows edo tensei) and is immensely powerful. He'll definitely have a kickass bloodline limit. all you need to know is that you are his second in command, I'll reveal his powers once someone worthy tries to attack him.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 2, 2008)

Caedus said:


> uh..wow.
> 
> Simple, if you hate the leaf ninja and want to kill them, join Orochimaru and stuff.
> 
> If your a classical hero..join the leaf and such @_@



OOC: in a nutshell yep.


----------



## ChamberTrist (Jul 2, 2008)

OOC: ok lol XD cause the way u fit him in to teh story kinda confused meh lol xD
neway . . . moving on


----------



## ChamberTrist (Jul 2, 2008)

OOC: and btw vergil . . . thanks for givin me a bad ass target T^T -smack smack- XD lol jk


----------



## Dragontrapper (Jul 2, 2008)

Vergil said:


> OOC: ok, who's side do you want to be on?
> 
> Orochimaru + gaara, naruto and neji + chambertrist (aburame) + tsuchikage + mysterious bad ass boss.
> 
> ...



OOC: I'll be with DB and company


----------



## Caedus (Jul 2, 2008)

OOC: yes lets move along :/


----------



## Vergil (Jul 2, 2008)

OOC: haha, you'll probably get help if you need it.


----------



## Caedus (Jul 2, 2008)

OOC: ok, DT, good luck on joing in


----------



## ChamberTrist (Jul 2, 2008)

OOC: oh ya thanks Draggontraper T^T no help for me and teh old man T^T -smack smack- XDDDDDDDDD lol jk XD


----------



## ChamberTrist (Jul 2, 2008)

OOC: neway moving on

"so, you have no genjutsu?"

"unfortunately for me no, but i don't need genjutsu to defeat you."

-snickers- "ya well lets see you put those words in to action old man" -snickers-

-both jump on to the roof of the building making sure to land far away from eachother-

"heh, this is guna be a piece of cake."

-begins fast based handseals*finishes the many within 5 sec of starting*-

"Katon: Hosenka no Jutsu (Fire Style - Art of the Phoenix Flower, the Touch-me-not)"

the balls of flame with hidden shuriken and kunai in them go screaming toward the hokage

just before the balls of fire are about to hit the hokage, he activates his quicksilver jutsu and starts to dash at gondara at extremely high speeds

"OH SHIT" -makes hands seals- "Kori shinchu no jutsu (Sly mind affect technique)!!!!!!!"

now that gondara has activated his genjutsu he sits down and waits for it to take its toll on the hokage*the Sly mind affect technique encnares the victem in genjutsu making him run in circles while the victem thinks he is running toward thier target when thier just running in circles eventually tiring them out.*


----------



## Vergil (Jul 2, 2008)

OOC: cool. DB is fighting gaara. Dante is fighting Naruto, Kenshin is fighting Neji.

The Hokage is currently a bit outnumbered against Orochimaru, the Aburame, Mizukage, and Mr big boss. Vergil will come later but you should go help them out. your opponent will be the MizuKage. His abilities are all things water! I'll write up what he does once you get there.

***********

Gaara was impressed by the barrage and let his sand block the brunt of the attack. He flies up using his sand to dodge the rest and is unscathed by the attack. As he levitates, the ground begins to shake and an arm shaped pillar of sand comes from the arena floor. It attempts to grab Kenmaru with a view to crush him.

***********

Surrounded by Kage bunshin, dante send out Nevan and starts jamming heavily on the guitar, sending bolts of electricity around. He plays a heavy solo from his favourite band which lasts about a minute. He slides on his knees and looks around only three kage bunshin are left and one is forming a rasengan.

"Awesome!" Dante says as he stands up.

***********************


The Hokage notices the Mizukage standing up. it seems he has made up his mind on which side he was going to join. The Hokage felt the killing intent towards him.


----------



## ChamberTrist (Jul 2, 2008)

"heh if he hasen't relized that its genjutsu by now then this is guna be the easiest fight ever . . . wait a miniute" 
-squints his eyes-
"he thats not him, ITS A CLONE!" -quickly spins around to see the real hokage doing many hand seals-

OOC: what characters are dead and are thier any nearby?(please say yes)


----------



## Vergil (Jul 2, 2008)

OOC: on your side? The Mizukage is on your side and so is Orochimaru, both are under your orders and in the same area. Feel free to write them in your fight. 

As for dead - Uchiha itachi and Uchiha sasuke and Sakura. 

also a big hydra but we won't go into that


----------



## ChamberTrist (Jul 2, 2008)

no i mean wat characters are dead that are nearby*i hav a jutsu that can make thier souless bodies under my control*


----------



## Dragontrapper (Jul 2, 2008)

OOC: I do no not help evil - their dental plan sucks 

As the Lightning-nin watched the fight between Gaara and Kenamaru, They were surprised when The door was to the arena crashed down, taking out a few of their own, before the horse that knocked it down trampled a couple more of them. 

"Heavenly Phoenix strike!" An arrow flew up into the are, reaching the middle of the arena before spiting into dozens of small, bird-like entities that proceeded to strike down every lightning-nin.

"Evening gentlemen." I said calmly as I dismounted my horse. "Kenamaru, what are you doing?"

I dodged a sudden tendril of sand as it struck out at me, my spooked horse running off.

"Is that...?"

"Yes" my brother replied.

"Are you...?"

"Yes." 

I straightened my self out quickly before cocking another arrow. "Want some help?"


----------



## Vergil (Jul 2, 2008)

OOC: Oh I see. Uh none nearby. you'll have to go down to the arena and pick up some Uchiha, Hyuuga and curse seal cloud nin bodies from there. and if its soulless bodies you can resurrect Itachi and sasuke if you want, though we just recently killed them

EDit : oh and Itachi is blind and I think sasuke transferred his mangekyou into kenshin.


----------



## ChamberTrist (Jul 2, 2008)

"OH NO YOU DON'T!!!!!!!!"
-quickly does hand seals-
"Kage Bunshin no Jutsu (Shadow Doppelganger Technique)"
-sends clones toward the hokage-
the hokage flinches as he wonders what im planning while still doing hands seals
"NOW, LETS HAVE SOME FIREWORKS WHY DON'T WE!"
-makes a few more hand seals-
the clones are now withing 5M of the hokage preparing to decimate him
"NOW LETS GET THIS PARTY STARTED!!!!*pause* Bunshin Daibakuha (Clone Great Explosion)!!!!"


----------



## ChamberTrist (Jul 2, 2008)

OOC: ok thanks


----------



## Vergil (Jul 2, 2008)

Gaara brought out a sand clone of himself. It started to walk up to Kenmaru and the intruder.

"Get out! Before I kill you!" Gaara said hardly able to control himself


----------



## Vergil (Jul 2, 2008)

OOC: I'm off to bed. Feel free to write your own battles with the NPCs


----------



## Caedus (Jul 2, 2008)

Neji grinned, just like the former leaf shinobi before him, he too had accepted it. They all had pride for the Leaf village. There was no point of trying to live on..to use their full powers, they werent meant to live again. But even in the face of death once more..they were going to make sure the shinobi who defeated them would learn, become more powerful.

Kenshin looked into the Byakugan with his Sharingan as he darted foward, his Chidori finally primed and armed. Using his high speed taijutsu he continued to run, moving faster and faster. Neji however ripped through the wire, as charka began to emit towards his arms. Neji darted foward, then again..he couldnt hold back at this moment. This exchange would prove to see who was stronger.

Kenshin gritted his teeth as the two moved closer. Extending his forearm foward as Neji ran towards Kenshin. Neji spun around, using the gentle fist as  began to rapidly hit towards the charka points as Kenshin ripped his Chidori through Neji's gut..

Blood spilled to the ground..most of it was Neji's as he skidded to a stop, finishing his rotation. He hit several charka points in Kenshin's body but the damage was done. For the time Kenshin understood had Neji had the will to live and fight on, more damage could have been applied. The speed and deadliness of the gentle first was true.

"Finish it.." Neji smiled. "Go on..and live up to your name of Uchiha, defend the village" 

The Uchiha nodded as he turned around and drew his blade, activating his Chidori Nagashi. Kenshin leaped into the air as the Hyuuga continued to smile as his attacker narrowed his eyes, rapidly swinging his long sword all over, slicing through the back of Neji's body as the hyuuga dropped dead foward, the blood that spilled from his slashes confirmed it. The blue lighting forcefield disappeared..the cutting power was unmatched and he wanted to truely finish Neji off. There was some anger, he had no idea why but he looked towards were the Kage's were...he had no idea where Vergil and Dante were but right now..he had to use THAT jutsu on Orochimaru and hopefully finish of the remaning enemy Kage..


----------



## Vergil (Jul 2, 2008)

OOC: just so you know, orochimaru works for you. you're second in command of that group.


----------



## Caedus (Jul 2, 2008)

Then's whose first in command


----------



## ChamberTrist (Jul 2, 2008)

"oh gondara"
"yes?"
"would you do me a favor and take control of those dead cloud ninja down there, i think we will be needing them later" -begins to walk off-
"but sir, what about the other kage?"
-looks at the other kage-"leave him, he is of no threat at the moment, if the time arises to kill him then we will but not now, we have things to do."
"yes orochimaru-sama"
-jumps down into arena-
-makes hand seals-
"Shikon no Jutsu (Dead Soul Technique)"
as soon as the bodies had fully become under his control he lead them away with orochimaru


----------



## ChamberTrist (Jul 2, 2008)

ya i thought i did orochimarus bidding not the other way around(yes i know i control his actions) but don't i work for him?


----------



## ChamberTrist (Jul 2, 2008)

i thought it went
1st. Orochimaru
2nd. Gondara
3rd. hooded mystery nin


----------



## ChamberTrist (Jul 2, 2008)

im now kinda confused bout this O.o?


----------



## Caedus (Jul 2, 2008)

OOC: Im assuming Vergil is gone for the night


----------



## ChamberTrist (Jul 2, 2008)

OOC: damnit T^T -keeps smacking vergil till he returns-


----------



## ChamberTrist (Jul 2, 2008)

XD lol coulddnt resist XD


----------



## Vergil (Jul 3, 2008)

It goes:

1. Hooded nin (he summoned oro)
2. you.
3. Orochimaru.

I would have had orochimaru fight the hokage but I need him alive for the summons to still be active. (Don't ask why hood didn't just summon them himself - I didn't really think it through )


----------



## Vergil (Jul 3, 2008)

sorry its so small here's a link to the bigger image



others are dotted around the arena


----------



## Caedus (Jul 3, 2008)

Kenshin spent a great deal of charka and he was bleeding from cuts and wounds, mothing big except his forehead was bleeding, the wound was covered by his forehead protector but the blood dripped down at points. Several more cloud ninja poised to strike the Uchiha leaped out of nowhere who just turned in time, breathing heavily..

Suddenly a massive fireball extended out from nowhere, engulfing the cloud ninja, their cries of pain screaming out until the flames finished them off. Kenshin looked to see several Uchiha run over.

"Kenshin, we'll deal with the remaining cloud nin..go, its time you use that jutsu to eleminate orochimaru and the rest of them. Just make sure the hokage and kazekage are out..then again this entire stadium is mostly likely going to be destroyed. Regardless..we'll find a way" The Uchiha Jounin stated.

Kenshin nodded as he looked into the sky...the dark stormy weather that had started since the hyrda was perfect. Had Sasuke use this technique..chances are he would have been dead along with every leaf shinobi here. Kenshin then looked towards where the Kage were and began to run on towards it..

OOC: Im impressed Vergil, your working hard on this


----------



## ChamberTrist (Jul 3, 2008)

OOC: ya realy XD lol

"oh gondara, look down there."
-looks-
"you see that little pest running toward us?"
"yes?"
"despose of him for me will you? he already looks beaten up on so it should'nt be much of a problem for you."
"yes orochimaru-sama."
-jumps down into stadium landing just infront of Kenshen-
"uh uh uh" no going up there, your fight is with me now" -snickers-


----------



## Vergil (Jul 3, 2008)

Vergil clenched his fist tightly, He had refused to deactivate the byakugan wanting to see everything that was going on. The medic could only do som much with his injuries and administered first aid and closed most of the wounds.

"Are you done?" Vergil said as patiently as he could.

"The first aid is done, but if you take a few significant blows to the face it will open up again and there's no telling if you'll be able to get to a med nin in time bore the blood loss is too great."

"That's fine." Vergil stood up and vanished from the room. He dashed through the arena and towards the stand where the Kages were located. He past kenshin and smirked as if to say "Me first." He left Gondora to Kenshin, he figured it would be a long fight.

*******************

Dante had dispelled the kage bunshins surrounding him and was now faced with a rasengan. He knew everything about all the powerful Hokage and knew this was just the tip of the iceburg. He slammed cerebrus down onto the ground, creating huge spikes surrounding him, they impaled the oncoming attackers. He didn't think for a minute that either of them were the real Naruto. His view was obstructed of where Naruto was, due to the spikes, Dante snapped off one of the ice spikes to clear his vision. Naruto was no longer where he originally was

"Hehe, too easy." He threw the ice spike into the air where he predicted Naruto to be, but it just flew vertically without hitting anyone. "not above? then where the hell..?"

Naruto exploded from the ground and landed an uppercut onto Dante's chin. Dante flew backwards through the spikes and onto the ground.

"Hahaha! Never underestimate the worlds most unpredictable ninja!" Naruto shouted his hands on his hips

"Funny. They describe me in the same way." Dante said smiling as he flipped up onto his feet. The ice spike he had thrown in the air now landed, impaling Naruto's right shoulder.

Naruto grimaced in pain. "Dammit!" 

Dante was still shaking the cobwebs out of his head. They grinned at each other and prepared for a taijutsu battle


----------



## Muk (Jul 3, 2008)

occ: this game is too high powered that my genin can play along at all XD not without me giving her unbelievable power ups at least, ...


----------



## Vergil (Jul 3, 2008)

OOC: heh. sorry, I did try and write you in but Vergil *just* left the medical centre which you were in


----------



## ChamberTrist (Jul 3, 2008)

as Vergil ran past, Gondara stared at him thinking what he should do, he decided that the uchiha would be tough enough and let the hyuuga(i think i misspelled it) run past knowing that the others up there would take care of him.

***btw i expanded my guys jutsu just a bit last night(did'nt post it in tho :/)

"so, why don't we get started."

making many handseals and bitting thumb he slams his hand onto the ground summoning to giant snakes

"LETS SEE HOW YOU FEND OFF AGAINST THESE HEH!"


----------



## Caedus (Jul 3, 2008)

"Just stay out of my way.." Kenshin stated leaping back, rapidly forming his handsigns, his Sharingan poised dead foward..one on one again and considering his enemy wasnt dead this time his Sharingan hypnosis and genjutsu once more would be put to work. Narrowing his eyes..Kenshin unleashed a massive fireball, the burning flames engulfing the snakes as it headed towards the foe in front of him as his first attack..he had no idea who the person in front of him was but he had to take care of him quickly and help Vergil with dealing with the other kage's.


----------



## DB_Explorer (Jul 3, 2008)

OOC: im working out my tactics against a sand clone..., which in theory would regenerate, dam i wish Ninjas had made tanks


----------



## ChamberTrist (Jul 3, 2008)

OOC: LOL NICE EXPLORER XD LOL, and kenshen please don't use auto hit please *ill let it slide this time sense i don't exactly know wat i was going 2 do with those snakes O.O

jumping down from the burning snakes he notices the uchihas sharingan eyes
-lands 20 feet infront of kenshen-
"so, uve reached the 3rd level of those sharingan eyes of yours . . . heh, to bad you have yet to achieve the mangekyu sharingan like you accestors, Sasuke and Itachi did . . . -snickers- you poor thing, you can't defeat me without it, heh, o well, atleast i know this is going to be an interesting fight, WHY DON'T WE PUT YOUR STRENGTH TO THE TEST NOW!"

as gondara crouched down creating numerious hand seals he glaces over and notices that naruto and the other hyuuga were about to realy go at it

OOC: wat ever happend to the rasengan?

finishing his hand seals, gondara glances back at the uchiha seeing that he is still staring at him


----------



## ChamberTrist (Jul 3, 2008)

just as gondara finishes his hand seals he pulls out his sword and yells
"Mikazuki no mai(Dance of the Crescent moon)"
sending gusts of razor sharp wind at the uchiha as he ran toward him at great speed ready to slash the crap out of the uchiha with his now chakra enfused sword


----------



## Caedus (Jul 3, 2008)

"Your a fool..you think just because I lack Mangekyou means im nothing? The Sharingan is just a tool..just like any other technique..it depends on the user. Even if I did have that Sharingan anyway..I doubt you would be able to be as..happy as you are.." 

Using his eyes..the Uchiha became ready to analyze and copy a jutsu or be prepared for an incoming attack. Genjutsu was useless against him but his enemy did not look like the genjutsu type. First..he had to get an idea on who this guy was and his type of techniques, then he would fully strike. The Uchiha darted foward, moving side to side as he began to throw several shuriken and kunai towards Gondara..


----------



## ChamberTrist (Jul 3, 2008)

OOC yes your are right, i am not the genjutsu type, i only have like wat? 4 genjutsu i think? XD lol

-blocks all the shuriken and kunai with sword-
"HAH! IS THAT THE BEST YOU GOT!"
gondara and the uchiha are within 10 feet of eachother now

-slashes sword at kenshen-"YHA!"


----------



## Caedus (Jul 3, 2008)

"Hmph.." Kenshin narrowed his eyes. "Chidori..Nagashi.." The Uchiha thought as suddenly the massive lighting forcefield formed around him. The lighting then combined with Kenshin's now drawn Blade as he moved the weapon to block his foe's attack. The lighting from the Chidori was known to be able to cut through anything, the chidori nagashi itself while taking on chidori's properties it also had the ability to numb his target..


----------



## ChamberTrist (Jul 3, 2008)

"HAH! IM THE FOOL! WELL YOU'VE JUST MADE THIS MUCH EASIER FOR ME!"

as gondara and the uchihas swords clashed, gondara built up his chakra in his right hand creating a blue flame and lunged it toward the uchiha's forehead


----------



## Caedus (Jul 3, 2008)

Kenshin smirked as he instantly disappeared right before his foe's eyes, re-appearing right behind his foe after using the body flicker jutsu, the boost in charka in his feet allowing him to move at an almost impossible speed to trace with normal eyes. Eyeing the back of his foe's head..the Uchiha lunged his blade foward towards the back of his foe, with only hand on his blade..


----------



## ChamberTrist (Jul 3, 2008)

after the uchiha had disapeared gondara goes falling forward but corrected self while doing hand seals, after he is done with the hand seals he begins to sink into the ground useing an earth style jutsu
OOC i forgot the name of it and i dont have the attention span to look it up again >.<


----------



## ChamberTrist (Jul 3, 2008)

once underground, gondara performs the Kage Bunshin no Jutsu (Shadow Doppelganger Technique) to create 2 clones, then made them grab the uchiha from the legs using him as leverage to pull them selves out, once then are out the launch him into the air, once the uchiha is a ways up into the air gondara reapears from the ground creating more clones


----------



## Caedus (Jul 3, 2008)

Kenshin then leaped into the air, Sharingan beginning to look for the charka. While it was not as advanced of the Byakugan, the Sharingan was capable of seeing charka in color..once he found his enemy, then he would strike. The Uchiha then just stood still, looking around for his target..eyeing the ground. As soon as his enemy appeared, his move would be made.


----------



## ChamberTrist (Jul 3, 2008)

10 other clones appear and all jump into the air after the uchiha preparing for what came next


----------



## ChamberTrist (Jul 3, 2008)

gondara started to create many more hand seals just as the clones came up to the uchiha
"Bunshin Daibakuha (Clone Great Explosion)" gondara said just as he finished the hand seals making all the clones explode around the uchiha
"heh, if he makes it through that then ill be impressed"


----------



## Caedus (Jul 3, 2008)

Kenshin seemingly lost in the explosion, re-appeared several meters away, breathing heavily slightly, his skill in high speed taijutsu allowed him to move away from the incoming explosion. 

"Dont underestimate my speed.." Kenshin stated, he only was capable of using such high speed for short sprints but it usually was enough. The Uchiha began to lock eyes with his enemy..it was time he started messing around him, and copy him, movement for movement. Even the slightest muscle tension would be copied. 

The Uchiha stood poised, clutching his blade, looking at his enemy.

OOC: Hey CT..try to fit everything in one post, it makes things more difficult if you have two posts


----------



## ChamberTrist (Jul 3, 2008)

OOC: sorry somtims i think of somthing to fit in and i forget bout the damn edit button so ya XD lol >.<

-slightly bows head and thinks to self- "hmmm i wonder . . ."


----------



## Caedus (Jul 3, 2008)

Kenshin used his opportunity and copied his foe's exact same head movement as he stayed quiet thinking to himself..he had no idea on the Kage's were fairing but he had to hurry and help.


----------



## ChamberTrist (Jul 3, 2008)

OOC: AFK for a bit


----------



## Caedus (Jul 3, 2008)

Same for me, i wont be for like an hour, maybe a bit longer starting now


----------



## ChamberTrist (Jul 3, 2008)

OOC: ok im back =3


----------



## Caedus (Jul 3, 2008)

So am i @_@..

waiting for you CT


----------



## Vergil (Jul 3, 2008)

OOC: Sorry had no time today - will update the kage and dante fight soon. btw the rasengan was stopped with the ice spikes impaling the bearer


----------



## Caedus (Jul 3, 2008)

OOC: now your chance my friend @_@


----------



## ChamberTrist (Jul 3, 2008)

as gondara lifts his head back up and begins to stare at kenshen again, a dark shrowd began to fill the area, once the area was fully engulfed gondara is heard snickering in background

"this will eleminate the use of those eyes of yours" -snickers- "only i can see here, you can't see anything for shit" 

the sound of running and snickering is heard in the background


----------



## Vergil (Jul 3, 2008)

Vergil reached the top of the stadium and saw a 4 vs 1 attempt on the kazekage, who was still locked in an intense genjutsu battle with the tsuchikage. The Hokage could not be seen anywhere. He used his byakugan to look round the area. Vergil smiled, "So that's where you are." he thought but didn't look to give away his position.

They all looked at Vergil as he arrived. 3 vs 2. The hokage would help certainly but he didn't for a minute think that anything less than 1 vs 1 was possible. He hoped Kenshin or Dante would get there soon. In the meantime he had to weaken them as best he could. He drew out rebellion for the first time. The massive sword was handled with ease. The Mizukage stood infront of him, Orochimaru behind him like some sort of caged animal: it was clear he was not under the total control of the summoner, who stood back turned to him.

There wasn't any elemental advantage here. both used the water element and wind wasn't too much weaker than it. His father's water jutsu's were all in his mind, he was curious to see who's were stronger, he only had one trump card and he would have to use it wisely. The Mizukage was as apt at water as Vergil was at wind.

The Mizukage started off by making water clones, clearly testing Vergils abilities. Vergil too would test the water (XD). He threw the broadsword directly at the Mizukage and through the clones. Vergil had the sword under control with the wind element. It sliced through the clones and finallt infront of the Kage. He merely raised his hand and fired a powerful jet of water, sending the sword back at vergil accompanied with a deadly burst of water. Vergil unsheathed Yamato, slicing through the water with his Judgement cut and catching Rebellion in he left hand.

This fight would not have an easy solution


----------



## ChamberTrist (Jul 3, 2008)

OOC: ok guys i might update my guys jutsu(nothing big just little things ok so dont think im doing to get the advantage ok XD lol)


----------



## Caedus (Jul 3, 2008)

"If this is genjutsu..it wont work.." The Uchiha thought. Kenshin then closed his eyes to relax as he folded his arms. He just stood there..waiting..


----------



## ChamberTrist (Jul 3, 2008)

"hehe if you just going to stand thier like an idiot then i wont use this jutsu, besides, killing you like this would be no fun" -snickers-

gondara dissapears underground before releasing the genjutsu


----------



## Caedus (Jul 3, 2008)

"Typical.." Kenshin thought as he stood there. He still kept his Chidori Nagashi activated..a weapon would have and should bare hands or any other human body part touch it..the limb would numb and be rendered useless..


----------



## ChamberTrist (Jul 3, 2008)

"heh"
-makes handseals-
as gondara finished his hand seals, tree roots began to clamp onto the uchihas feet and legs while a tree began to grow behind him


----------



## ChamberTrist (Jul 3, 2008)

OOC: xD lol 20 pages woot C=


----------



## Caedus (Jul 3, 2008)

Kenshin just stood there..as he waited. He had an idea but for now he just waited to see what would happen..


----------



## ChamberTrist (Jul 3, 2008)

appearing out of tree just inches above the uchiha, gondara pulled out his sword and bent down infront of the uchihas face
"hey, GUESS WHO!"

-lunges sword at the uchihas chest-


----------



## Caedus (Jul 3, 2008)

"Hmph.." Suddenly their poistions changed as Kenshin suddenly appeared standing in front of Gondara who was now trapped in the tree.

"Im too familar with this jutsu..you really think something of this level can beat me?" Kenshin asked, his Sharingan staring right into Gondara's eyes. "Do not underestimate the Sharingan" Kenshins stated.


----------



## ChamberTrist (Jul 3, 2008)

"heh, your better than i thought" 

gondara deactivated the genjutsu as he snickered

OOC: ok man im off 2 bed im tired meh GF wants me in there and meh eyes hurt XD lol cya 2marro


----------



## Caedus (Jul 3, 2008)

OOC: kk

Kenshin looked towards his foe, arms folded now..

"Is it my turn to attack now?" Kenshin asked, his Sharinagn still staring into his foe's eyes.


----------



## RockinMasta (Jul 4, 2008)

wat the hek!?!?


----------



## Vergil (Jul 4, 2008)

Both Naruto and Dante were masters of improvised fighting and on the spot strategy, In a way no one else could fight on equal footing with either of them: this was a battle these two were destined for.

Naruto was running with two Kage bunshins towards Dante, who was running towards Naruto with agni and rudra drawn. They both leaped at each other and began a high speed mid air battle. Naruto's injury was slowly healing, but Dante was intent on opening up the wound before it had fully healed.

Dante spun in the air, summoning the vortex of fire and wind. Naruto performed a mid air dodge with a kage bunshin pushing him out of the way. He summoned two more below him to propel himself above Dante. He somersaulted and executed a powerful heel kick as he spun. Dante blocked it with his right arm. It had a lot more power than before and was sent flying towards the ground. He injected Cerebrus with chakra and threw it to the ground, sending an icy platform to break his fall. He picked up cerebrus from the ground and leaped back into the air.

Naruto had already thrown a kunai filled with wind chakra. Dante dodged it but the extended wind blade tore through his left arm. Thankfully it was the edge but it took out a fair chunk. With his right, Dante clicked his fingers and initiated his quicksilver. Naruto appeared to be moving in slow motion and Dante leaped above him and started to slash  away using the swords of fire and wind to slash at his opponents. The bunshin disappeared one by one and Naruto took one slash to the side of his stomach but not before holding onto the hand holding the sword that slashed him.

Naruto growled in pain and summoned a whole line of bunshins that extended all the way to the ground. He spun from the bottom making the top of the line circle faster and faster. He flung dante and slammed him into the wall.

"I'm getting real tired of hitting this wall!" Dante said, his back screaming in agony as Nevan had made the impact worse by digging into him. Both Sides had taken heavy injuries and the next attack would decide it


----------



## ChamberTrist (Jul 4, 2008)

"heh i suppose its your turn now" -snickers-


----------



## Vergil (Jul 4, 2008)

Vergil was impressed but it was to be expected from the mizukage. His manipulation of water was incredible, creating high level jutsus without a body of water nearby. it was as if he were water personified. 

It was a mid range fight with both parties focussing on ninjutsu, but Vergil decided to switch tactics and try to slice him into submission. He charged forward swiftly cutting down the mizu bunshin in his way with an elementally charged Yamato. He used his dark slayer to speed past the Kaze kage slicing him repeatedly with Yamato as he did so. They stood to their back to each other. Vergil jumped back in shock as he realised the slashes had no effect, the Mizukage was literally made of water and there was no damage. It was like cutting a river with a sword.

The Mizukage laughed but said nothing. He did not even announce his jutsu. That suited Vergil fine, he wasn't here for a conversation. The mizukage fired off tiny pellets of water at Vergil at incredible speeds and it was all he could do to dodge them, he didn't even have time to use his kaiten. The drops of water pierced through his garments and some through his flesh. Whether Vergil liked it or not, he had to keep his distance to give himself time to react. His swords were of little use other than to deflect the pellets aimed at him. The mizukage kept pressing the attack with the high speed water bullets. most were deflected with the wind element but some inflicted minor damage. The Mizukage was intent on making his prey suffer.

Vergil smiled. He was sure to return the favour


----------



## ChamberTrist (Jul 4, 2008)

"but before we realy start a fuss, lets get some distance between eachother"

after performing many handseals gondara sucked in a ton of air then suddenly expeling it toward the uchiha sending him flying backward into the wall

"NOW SHOW ME SOME OF THAT RAW UCHIHA POWER!"


----------



## Caedus (Jul 4, 2008)

Kenshin looking towards the wall as he back flipped on to it. Using his charka he ran up the wall for several moments before kicking off and leaping into the air..now using his great altitude, the Uchiha formed his hand signs as he glared down at his foe.

"Fire Style..Great Dragon Fire Jutsu.." Kenshin said to himself as he unleashed the several massive fireballs which were in the form of Dragon Heads..the power of the fireballs alone geneated massive heat and could have easily punched through concrete..the fireballs then rained down on his foe..


----------



## ChamberTrist (Jul 4, 2008)

"HA!"

gondara quickly performs many hand seals then puting 1 arm straight in air and 1 pointing straight down at ground, a wall of water suddenly formed above gondara protecting him from the balls of fire

once all the fire balls were expelled, he stuck his arms straight out activating his families kekkie genkai bugs began to pour out and create a platform under gondara lifting him into the air toward the uchiha

"hah, did'nt know i could do that did you?" -snickers-


----------



## ChamberTrist (Jul 4, 2008)

OOC: guna be gone for a while(pool party) C= cya XD lol feel free 2 make ur next move tho C=


----------



## Caedus (Jul 4, 2008)

Kenshin gritted his teeth..it was all for nothing, he was getting annoying with this guy. The only options now was to have enough charka for his Kirin Technique but that was to use against the enemy Kages. Kenshin the unleashed one last fireball from his Great Dragon Fireball..this time it was much more concentrated..the searing flames would have incinerated the bugs if they got close enough..


----------



## Vergil (Jul 5, 2008)

Vergil was a mess. His once elegant dressing was not filled with holes and smeared with blood; both from others and his own. Plus he was wet, he hated being wet.

He looked at his opponent who was now enjoying torturing his foe. Vergil took out Rebellion and threw it as high as he could. The mizukage looked on with curiosity, confidefnt in his victory. Vergil then took out Yamato and ran directly towards the mizukage. There was one thing that he had overlooked.

The Mizukage fired off his water bullets into the chest of vergil. Again he used his wind element to deflect all the ones aimed at his vitals, but some penetrated creating accumulative damage in non vital areas. Vergil had no time to think about the pain. He was 10ft away and the Mizukage summoned a huge water dragon aimed at Vergil's head. This was slower but more powerful than the water bullets. Whilst still running, Vergil sliced his sword upwards and then sharply downwards with his wind element, momentarily causing the water dragon to split. It would take 3 seconds for it to regenerate. More than enough time. Vergil dropped Yamato and the mizukage realised his mistake too late. Though Vergil was an excellent swordsman, his true ability lay in the mastery of the wind and the jyuuken, the later had been completely forgotten about.

Vergil appeared behind the Mizukage and he swiftly executed his Divine punishment. 2 hits, 4 hits, 8 hits, 16 hits, 32 hits, 64 hits! The 128th hit sent the Kage flying backwards into the path of the dropping Rebellion, it dropped directly on his head and sliced him in two perfect halves. His chakra points were closed and so he could not convert to water giving Vergil the complete victory.

Vergil exhaled deeply, walked over to the dead body and picked up Rebellion. He swung it hard and removed all the blood before it found it's home on Vergil's back. Two more, but Vergil was now getting low on chakra, he had one trump move left and he had to use it wisely


----------



## ChamberTrist (Jul 5, 2008)

gondara uses the bug host destruction jutsu and his body disolves into hundreds of bugs which scater to get away from the fire ball then reform somewhere over dante and narutos heads

"heh, your good, but im better" 

-grins-


----------



## Vergil (Jul 5, 2008)

Dante looks up to see the swarm of insects.

"Dude, that's freaking gross." Dante said twirling agni and rudra above his head summoning a cyclone of fire and wind, "Hey Kenshin, go up and finish this, I'll try and hold off two kage level shinobi. No problem!"

Dante had to switch his tactics from offensive to counter defensive. He'd have to use the risky royalguard


----------



## ChamberTrist (Jul 5, 2008)

"HAHAHAHAHA YOU REALY THINK YOU CAN DO ANY GOOD WITH THAT LITTLE BUTTER KNIFE OF YOURS!"

performs 30 hand seals withing 7 sec then slowly points his finger at the ground, away from the vortex, then suddenly he disapeared and reapeared where he had pointed

-snickers happily-


----------



## ChamberTrist (Jul 5, 2008)

gondara now activates his ancestors kekkie genkai, whom was supposedly killed by naruto when he was 12, many ice mirrors began to appear above and around the hyuuga while still keeping a sharp eye on the uchiha


----------



## Caedus (Jul 5, 2008)

Kenshin nodded as he sprinted towards were the Kage's. He had no time to think about how much charka he had..he was fighting for the control of the village and right now he was heading into more difficult territory. If he could use his Ultimate Jutsu..the entire stadium would be decimated along with anybody in it. There wasnt a defense he could think of that could stop it..not with his jutsu's abilities. Moving faster, The Uchiha finally made it, only to see Vergil finishing off the Mizukage. Yet there still was Orochimaru and the Raikage..


----------



## ChamberTrist (Jul 5, 2008)

"NO NO NO! YOUR NOT ALOWED UP THERE!" gondara said as he threw a ice shinbon at the uchihas leg making him fall to the ground, while using a turned around ice mirror to keep an eye on the uchiha, gondara decided to screw with the hyuuga for a bit, gondara threw many ice senbone at the hyuugas legs and arms in none life threatining areas just to have some fun

OOC: hey cool 4 red bars and im catching up to ceadus on posts lol XD


----------



## Vergil (Jul 5, 2008)

Dante looked around as he was surrounded by the ice mirrors. He sighed and took out Nevan, he started jamming hard on the guitar (One by Metallica XD) as more and more electricity surrounded and electrified the ice. 

Meanwhile Naruto was going into a frenzy, clearly unhappy at being injured. Unaware of what was happening inside the ice, he leapt in and attempted to pounce on Dante

OOC: dude you are autohitting


----------



## Caedus (Jul 5, 2008)

Kenshin simply ignored the needle, they werent lethal considering were was hit. The Uchiha continued on the move..he was starting to get more annoyed with that Gondara guy but he had to deal with other things..take out the enemy Kages and Orochimaru..


----------



## Vergil (Jul 5, 2008)

Dante took the hits in his limbs, it was neccesary to electrify the ice mirrors, now if Gondora moved to any of them he would be electrocuted. The enraged Naruto however, he needed to avoid. He was slowly losing his ability to think clearly as his inner demon took over. Rather than try and calm him down, Dante enraged him further.

"HA!" he said "You were probably one of the stupidest Hokage ever. I mean the 4th there was a great Hokage! I can't believe Jiraya decided to teach you - what a total waste of time." Dante said lying through his teeth. It hurt him to have to say it but it was the only way he knew how.

"SHUT UP! DON'T SAY A WORD ABOUT ERO-SENNIN! I'LL KILL YOU." Naruto screamed a tail slowly emerged from his back. Dante knew that this was going to be a beating that would shorten his lifespan


----------



## Vergil (Jul 5, 2008)

Hyuuga Vergil saw Kenshin running up. Vergil probably had 2 big attacks left, a third would cost him his life, but it was something he was willing to do. He waited patiently, curiously, so did Orochimaru and the hooded nin. It was going to be interesting which side would come out on top in this decisive battle


----------



## ChamberTrist (Jul 5, 2008)

"heh, do you realy think that electricity will harm me? in my eyes, the electricity is moving in slow motion, i could dodge and it would be the easiest thing in the world for me"
gondara suddenly noticed that the uchiha haddent stopped,"hmmm" gondara thought as he left his clones in the mirrors to deal with the hyuuga as he used his secret skill to suddenly appear right in front on the uchiha, "hi" said gondara as giant tree limbs suddenly came out of nowhere attempting to wrap around the uchiha while also, smaller tree branches apeared out of his palms bent on strangling the uchiha to death, meanwhile, gondaras clones kept pelting the hyuuga with the ice needles, slowly getting closser and closser to vital organs, the hyuuga would have to think of somthing fast if he wanted to have any chance of survival at all


----------



## ChamberTrist (Jul 5, 2008)

OOC: he man im not auto hitting, its just tht the needles move so fast thier unavoidable, did u not see the ep wen naruto and sasuke foght Haku? they coulddnt do nething but take it so ya its not auto hitting its just the jutsu ok C= ull know if im auto hitting XD lol thts wen i beat the sense out of u wen ur not logged on2 teh forum XDDDDDDDDDD lol


----------



## Caedus (Jul 5, 2008)

OOC: Its not completely unavoidable, Sasuke was able to block them with his kunai

"Hey Vergil that guy is seriously annoying me.." Kenshin once more, the sheer killing intent was radiating off his eyes, enemy shinobi could have easily freeze up in fear as it was only made more stronger due to his Sharingan. The Uchiha then activated Chidori Nagashi as the massive lighting forcefield around him decimated the wood around him, should Gondara get hit his body would seriously be fried from the intense lighting and numb rendering it useless but at such close range, the lighting shot out, striking at him with such speed that ordinary eyes would have trouble seeing it. "If you can get Orochimaru, that other guy fighting dante and the rest of the enemy kage..I take them all out with ease. Its a one time jutsu..but not even the strongest shinobi can take the jutsu.." Kenshin stated. It was up to Vergil to see how things would fan out but he just wanted to beat the shinobi in front of him to a bloodly pulp.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 5, 2008)

Vergil turned and saw Gondora and Kenshin. He smirked at Kenshin.

"We won't have to do anything, isn't that right?" Vergil said looking up. 

"Summoning jutsu. Boss Phoenix." It was the Hokage. it seemed that before the bunshin exploded he used his quicksilver and Summoning: bird of prey to swoop him out of danger, faster than the eye could see. He was waiting for the opportune moment to strike.

The giant mythical fire bird came rushing at Gondora at full speed. Vergil withdrew Yamato and released a huge hurricane like wind into the flight of the bird, making the fire burn bigger and hotter. Vergil was impressed by the Hokage's plan.

OOC: and that was with the very basic sharingan, at genin level.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 5, 2008)

Dante had taken a good few hits into his limbs and now he was on his back taking massive beating from Naruto. His eyes seemed glazed over.

Finally what Dante was waiting to happen, occurred. A few stray ice needles flew into Naruto who was now almost completely berserk his rage. He picked up Dante and flung him into one of the ice mirrors. Dante felt a huge surge of pain as his own electricity zapped him. Shortly afterwards Naruto released a huge explosion of chakra which was going to blow the ice mirrors, Dante and the clone flying into the wall.

Dante sighed. He really was sick of hitting that wall


----------



## Caedus (Jul 5, 2008)

OOC: Aye @_@


----------



## Vergil (Jul 6, 2008)

OOC: You're up Kenshin - attack those sons of bitches! 

Any good ideas for the main boss. He's been hooded cos I can't think of anything. I was thinking maybe a guy who uses only summons. really powerful ones. Or maybe an expert puppet master (I had a story that made him control Vergil for a bit.)

got any ideas?


----------



## Caedus (Jul 6, 2008)

What about CT @_@


----------



## Vergil (Jul 7, 2008)

OOC: I read he was gone for a little while in another thread


----------



## Caedus (Jul 7, 2008)

OOC: what now?


----------



## Vergil (Jul 7, 2008)

OOC: well, I think he'll be busy fighting the Hokage anyways. So me and you try and take down the other two.

any ideas on the big boss? I'm inclined to go for a summoning master


----------



## ChamberTrist (Jul 7, 2008)

OOC: ok guys im back, sorry bout the wait, i was out of town yesterday XD


----------



## ChamberTrist (Jul 7, 2008)

after kenshin had activated his Chidori Nagashi, the plants were fried as well as the lightning slightly grazing himself leaving him numb

"GUH!" *to self* ugh, this is going to get bad, i don't want to use it, but if things keep going like this, i might have to

gondara then noticed the hokage spring toward him "WHAT! I KILLED YOU!"

*to self* shit, im outa here

*shouts* "OROCHIMARU-SAMA! ITS GETTING TO DANGEROUS! WE HAVE TO FALL BACK!"

" . . . . . . " 

"WHATEVER! IM OUTA HERE! IM NOT WILLING TO DIE JUST YET!"

gondara then activates his secret skill to instantly telleport him out of the city *before he leaves, toward kenshin* "we will meet again" -snickers-

gondara dissapears


----------



## Caedus (Jul 7, 2008)

Bolts of lighting of lighting started to strike down over the village as the Uchiha glared towards the Raikiage and any other enemy shinobi remained..now he was willing take them all out in one shot. The massive Uchiha waited to see if he had orders but considering the situation, he did not want to destroy the stadium unless he really needed to.


----------



## ChamberTrist (Jul 7, 2008)

gondara uses a secret skill that has not been recorded or seen to contact the uchiha

*in a dark scary voice* "do it . . . you know you want to . . . you know you need to . . . he killed them . . . you have to kill him . . . it will us all free . . . do it . . . i dare you"


----------



## DB_Explorer (Jul 7, 2008)

Kenamaru thought he was out of range of the sand users attack when a giant hand of sand came crashing to his left, he looked at saw a sand clone steadily advancing on him. Kenamaru tired several times with explosives and fire, but the sand would just crumble then reform, sand it was just like water and in this case it could reform its shape meaning it essentially negated all damage, it wasn?t fragile like glass.

Glass- that?s its he thought to him self as he took out a small bag of powder. ?This powder is used to get fires hot enough to melt glass - which is made of sand? he put actions to his words had threw the powder, which was a mix of aluminum and iron oxide, with magnesium too, and then used his dragon fire technique, instantaneously the clone was surrounded by ball of fire it melted the ground around the ball and when it finally their stood the sand clone - as a glass statue. Needlessly to say this pissed of Garra - a lot.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 8, 2008)

Vergil watched as Gondora left. He turned his attention to the two equally, or perhaps more dangerous, shinobi. 

"I trust you have a plan Kenshin. I'll follow your lead, I assume whatever you are planning will take some time."


----------



## Caedus (Jul 8, 2008)

"I suggest you leave, this entire stadium is going down..Orochimaru..and that mysterious nin are all dead along with anyother enemy shinobi right now.." Kenshin stated. The weather conditions were perfect...all he had to do was just guide his technique to the tops of his foe's head..


----------



## Vergil (Jul 8, 2008)

Vergil looked up into the sky and understood the situation. "Very well, I'll go help Dante with the 6th. Do not give a second thought about the rest of us, if the chance arises unleash the jutsu. I will be monitoring your progress from afar and will provide assistance should you need it."

Vergil looked at the two nin. They were both smiling. "They are definitely up to something, Kenshin."

Just as he said that, the hooded nin outstretched his arm and pulled his fingers towards him. As he did so Vergil unsheathed Yamato and swung it at the neck of Uchiha Kenshin


----------



## Caedus (Jul 8, 2008)

Kenshin gritted his teeth, his Sharingan allowing him to react as the Uchiha then dunked under the blow as he grabbed Vergi's blade arm as he glared at the Hyuuga. "Just what the hell are you doing!" The Uchiha demanded..


----------



## uchiha123123 (Jul 9, 2008)

Name: [Last name, first name.]Kujaku,Hijiri
Age:23
Gender:Male
Rank:anbu   
Home Village: [Can be a made up village in one of the lands.]konoha
Kekkei Genkai: [Has to be acceptable.] it is called Hikyakuya...the use can see the slight est thing like  the  slightest change stance 
Weapons:all the normal ninja tools
Height: [Optional]
Weight: [Optional]
Personality: Has to be atleast three sentences.] he is  very nice guy. he is fun when he is not on a mission.
Likes/Dislikes/Hobbies: [Optional]
Family: [Optional]
Jutsus: [No limit.]Sabaku Sousou - Desert Funeral
                        Senei Jashu - Hidden Shadow Snake Hands
                         Sensatsu Suishou - Death by a Thousand Flying Water
                          Goukakyuu no Jutsu - Great Fireball Technique
                           Goukuuhou - Great Air Cannon
                            Gouryuuka no Jutsu - Great Dragon Fire Technique
                             Jukai Koutan - Birth of Dense Woodland


Strengths: his  quick thinking
Weaknesses:chakara restrants
History:  he was in the anbu black opps for3 years when his family was killed now he hasbeen in the abu black oops for 7 years
Appearance: [Preferably a picture, if not, a descriptive paragraph.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 9, 2008)

"I can't control my actions! That hooded nin is in control!" Vergil said. It was all he could do to speak. "This is some advanced puppet jutsu, My byakugan can see the chakra strings!"

Vergil used his other hand and attempted to strike his chest with a jyuuken move.


----------



## ChamberTrist (Jul 9, 2008)

after treating his wound from the uchihas sword, gondara returned, but he looked different, his clothing had turned black, grown long fingernails, 6 large black wings had extended from his back, and his sword had turned an erie blue color, and his long red hair had turned black

OOC: check my sig for appearance

as he returned, he seemed . . . changed . . . hes seemed to act different, he was perched atop the stadium stands watching the fights


----------



## Caedus (Jul 9, 2008)

Kenshin flipped over Vergil..if he used his technique right now..the hooded nin, Orochimaru,Vergil and anybody caught within the blast were good as dead. This one technique..was it even worth it. Two people against at the cost of the stadium..hesistation, regret, mercy..these things were weakness. The Uchiha then narrowed his eyes..he remembered the Sharingan could see charka in color, he had to relax and focus..


----------



## Vergil (Jul 9, 2008)

Dante's fight with Naruto was reaching a head now. The speed at which the former Hokage was moving was incredible, but then Dante was no slouch himself.

"Right, I've had just about enough of you." Dante was reacting angrily from slamming into the wall for a 4th time that day. his back was badly bruised and was lacerated in many places. He slammed cerebrus down onto the ground, turning the ground into a layer of ice. Anyone caught within the ice had their feet frozen to the ground. Naruto saw this and jumped high whilst extending a claw made of chakra towards Dante. He snapped his fingers initiating the quicksilver and slid under the claw with both knees. He launched himself using Rudra's wind and unleashed a devastating midair combo. This was Dante's greatest strength, the midair battle - there was no-one in the shinobi world better than he.

He slashed with all three of his weapons at an astounding speed, finally ending with Nevan's scythe into Naruto's gut. He was sent hurtling towards the stand where Vergil and Kenshin were fighting. Dante accelerated after him.


----------



## Caedus (Jul 9, 2008)

Kenshin relaxed and focused..the charka strings were revealed, his Sharingan seeing them. The Uchiha opened his shuriken holder as he threw several of them in rapid successsion, cutting the charka strings. The Uchiha then back flipped all the way to a piece of rubble that stuck out as he landed on the top as he glared at the mysterious nin and orochimaru.

"Vergil get out of here..it ends now.." Kenshin stated, a bolt of lighting flashing through the sky.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 10, 2008)

Dante was travelling alongside Naruto with Cerebrus drawn. Naruto fought back, clawing at Dante's right arm. Dante took the damage - he needed to complete this move. He wrapped cerebrus around the gut of Naruto, he then pumped the nunchuck full of chakra using a powerful jyuuken.

"It was fun, but I should let you get back. Later dude!" Dante said as Naruto's body slowly turned to ice. He smiled himself

"You'll be a great Hokage. Believe it!" Naruto said as his head turned into ice.

They both landed on the upper stand, Dante landing on top of Naruto who shattered into a million pieces. "Hey guys! what's up?" He saw Vergil running towards him at great speeds

"Come on. We've got to get out of here." Vergil said as he raced past him

"But I just got here!"

"The Uchiha is pulling off a big jutsu. We should leave."

"Great." Dante said turning. As he turned he noticed the hooded nin slowly melting into the ground. It looked like he was leaving Orochimaru to take the brunt of the attack.

Orochimaru had sent 100 snakes towards Kenshin. They all headed to bite him, one bite would administer enough poison to kill him in less than a minute. One was poised to bite his ankle


----------



## Caedus (Jul 10, 2008)

Kenshin leaping back, throwing several shuriken amoung the group of the snakes, hitting with pinpoint accuracy trying to keep them in bay. He just needed a few seconds anyway. From the very battle began, the weather conditions became perfect. Thunder clouds have formed as lighting regularly hit random spots throughout the village but Kenshin was to use perhaps his strongest jutsu in his arsenal. 

"It's over Orochimaru..you and whoever else remains will die.." Kenshin stated as he formed what little charka he had left. His left palm once more held a ball of the blue lighting charka as the Sharingan pierced towards orochimaru's technique. His technique..

Kirin.

This jutsu was perhaps a guranteeded hit and kill. To have enough charka and skill to form thunderclouds was just about very rare but the fact the weather conditions were set from the beginning of the battle made this much easier. His Kirin jutsu was a one shot..technique but struck in the blink of an eye. Because the technique uses natural lighting instead of elemental charka, its power outmaches any other lighting releases. 

All Kenshin had to do was just use his charka and guide it towards Orochimaru's skull and the natural lighting will do the rest. Due to its "one blink of an eye" speed and the sheer power reaching at 30,000 dergreses Celcius, this technique was pure deadly..

"Disappear..with the thunder.." Kenshin stated, raising his arm into the air and then it happened. A massive beast manipulated from the charka appeared made of pure lighting. The beast roared..it would all over..in one blink.


----------



## ChamberTrist (Jul 11, 2008)

OOC: i forgot if it just effects the target where he aims or would it engulf the ENTIRE stadium including where u were and behind u


----------



## Caedus (Jul 11, 2008)

OOC: You guide it towards the target, the technique hits and the sheer power of the blast explodes the area around


----------



## ~riku~ (Jul 11, 2008)

OOC: A role-play forum that you guys might like to join.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 12, 2008)

"Whoo! Cool." Dante said looking at the the giant lightning beast bearing down on Orochimaru. Both Vergil and Dante had an unconscious Konoha nin under their arm. The stadium had been successfully evacuated with the help of the Hokage.

Vergil looked around behind him and saw the hooded nin melting into the ground using some sort of escape jutsu. He could see the chakra strings around Orochimaru as the former sannin was setting up a defense barrier for his master. the barrier was complete, allowing the hooded nin to disappear beyond even the Golden Byakugan. It would be clear that he would be back with an even bigger more deadlier army.

Orochimaru, now free from his masters clutches makes a desperate attempt to land a parting blow and extends his neck towards Kenshin. A sword spewed out of his mouth and was poised to strike Kenshin's heart.

Dante turned to where Vergil was. He had disappeared leaving Yamato behind.

Dante picked up Vergil's nin and sword and walked towards a med centre. "I swear that idiot's got a death wish."

Vergil suddenly appeared infront of Kenshin,  just in time for his chest to take the sword. It pierced through him. Vergil smirked as blood ran out of his mouth and chest as he faded to unconsciousness.


----------



## Caedus (Jul 12, 2008)

Kenshin gritted his teeth as he grabbed Vergil unconscience body and leaped away, leaving the Hokage seating area as he entered back into the dueling arena as with Orochimaru coming in, they were all bound to get hit. The Kirin Jutsu slammed right into Orochimaru, the sheer power easily obliertating his body as a massive explosion errupted throughout the area. The powerful technique ripped through the stadium on what can be only be described as if all the lighting came together and combined as they all struck in one area. Kenshin still carrying Vergil's unconscience body disappeared from the sizeable blast which then continued to leave a devasting explosion that ripped over half of the stadium as the clouds started to clear away as this one time powerful jutsu was only one time.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 12, 2008)

Dante unloaded the last of the injured into the capable healing hands of the medical nin staff. His own wounds were being treated as he sat on a hospital bed. He looked through the window which was facing the stadium and saw Kenshin carrying Vergil.

"Some mercenary.." Dante said smiling at the ceiling.


----------



## Caedus (Jul 12, 2008)

Kenshin was real lucky they had gotten away. Still more then half of the stadium was a wreak, maybe even more ofa  wreck considering there was battles all over. The Uchiha continued to carry the knocked out Hyuuga as he headed towards the medical area where Vergil could get some healing. Kenshin sighed, the Hokage could have just yelled at him and he wouldnt even here the end of it. Still the Uchiha was close, if any other enemy shinobi tried to help, they were sure dead considering the blast..He was suprised Vergil took the blow for a moment but perhaps it was obvious in the end but right now..he just needed to drop him off.


----------



## ChamberTrist (Jul 12, 2008)

Gondara, stunned by the blasts shockwave noticed that that the uchiha was carrieing(i forgot how 2 spell lol xD) to the medical center

he then unsheethed his now blue sword and launched himself toward the uchiha, blade aimed right at his heart


----------



## Caedus (Jul 12, 2008)

Kenshin narrowed his eyes as he gritted his teeth "That guy just doesnt know when to give up.." The Uchiha thought as suddenly a massive firey fireball came flying in towards Gondara from the side as several Uchiha members stood there, one of them firing their jutsu. They were to congratulate Kenshin but stopped when this guy stopped and realized that Kenshin was prepared. Dante better had seen that as Kenshin had to drop Vergil and prepare himself to take out this guy who somehow managed to avoid the Kirin Jutsu..


----------



## Vergil (Jul 12, 2008)

Dante groaned as he saw what was happening outside. He slowly got up, brushing aside the protests of the doctors. "Yea, yeah. I got plenty of time to heal later but man I wish they would cut me some slack."

Still, it shouldn't be too much of a problem. Right now, he was pretty much the only one left and there were still several jounin kicking about. The Hyuuga clan was already on it's way to intercept, but Dante thought that he may as well get a better view.

He stood up, about to arm himself again, when he caught sight of his brother's sword.
"Never used to let me play with it. Wonder what it's like." He picked it up and smiled. "Oh yeah, this party's getting crazy. Let's rock!"

Dante flew out of the med centre and using Cerebrus made ice platforms for himself to climb up towards the flying intruder. He drew out Yamato, jumped and made two huge cuts towards the flying Gondora's wings. In the meantime the Hyuuga all followed Dante's lead and found higher ground, ready to attack

"Dude, the show's over!" Dante said to Gondora


----------



## ChamberTrist (Jul 13, 2008)

"hehe, put that play toy away, somone could get hurt" gondara said as he suddenly slashed the sword out of the hyuugas hands then pulling out his sword he slashed away the incoming fire balls, afterward, he attaempted to plung the sword into the hyuugas chest

OOC: that last attack is nearly unavoidable because im in CS2 and im like 2-3x faster so ya XD lol


----------



## Caedus (Jul 13, 2008)

"Yukimura, get Vergil out of here.." Kenshin then gave Vergil's knocked out body to the Uchiha ANBU. Several other Uchiha ANBU were prepared to cover their escape by any means nessercary. The Uchiha himself kept his Sharingan activated as he preapred to counter accordingly. He was drained but he had to make sure this village stayed safe. He knew it was faster and stronger considing the change in apperance but it did not matter..


----------



## ChamberTrist (Jul 13, 2008)

OOC: Vergil, im waiting for u C=


----------



## Vergil (Jul 14, 2008)

OOC: just si you know - you took the sword out of Dante's hands, then did other things giving Dante time to do this:

Yamato was in the air flying above. He watched as his opponent deflected the fireballs and lunge at his chest. there was more than enough time to wrap Cerebrus around his hand and sword, deflecting the attack and setting up a unique counter opportunity. The Uchiha and the Hyuuga were moving in. two Hyuuga were already within range for their jyuuken, leaping up the ice platforms and jumping towards the flying nin.


----------



## ChamberTrist (Jul 14, 2008)

"heh, tsk tsk tsk, i realy expected more from a hyuuga"

gondara uses his other hand to bring out 1 of his brass knuckle knifes, then enffusing it whith chakra, it expanded into a sword, once it had expanded, gondara slashed at cerberus cutting right threw it making it let go, after cerderus was gone, gondara made what seemed like a few hand seals, but were acually many, gondara then turned toward the other hyuuga, took in a huge amount of air, the released it using Futon: Daitoppa (Wind Release: Great Breakthrough), blasting the hyuugas back away from him, he then turned his atention back to the other hyuuga

"now, where were we?"
"oh ya, right about here" gondara then was about to plunge the sword into the hyuugas chest(about 2-3" away)


----------



## Caedus (Jul 14, 2008)

"Katon...Great Dragon Fire Technique" Kenshin then leaped into the air, seeing his opening as he fired the several massive dragon head fireballs towards his targe. The power of the fireballs could have easily punched through concerte with ease as the sheer flames were poised to engulf their target. .


----------



## ChamberTrist (Jul 14, 2008)

OOC: arent u out of chakra?
either way

gondara then noticed the fire balls heading for him

"ok comone, that trick is getting old"

gondara then disapeared and reapeared behind the uchiha and plunged the sword into his back


----------



## Caedus (Jul 14, 2008)

OOC: Im low on it but doesnt surely out

Kenshin figured that his enemy would attempt this as he countered accordingly as his Sharingan warned him as he avoided the stab by moving his body away while at the same time, smashing his left elbow towards his enemy's face..he was tired and low on charka and wasting charka on just techniques was pointless but his life was still in danger and he could be tired later and rest up..but once's he's dead. He's dead..


----------



## Vergil (Jul 14, 2008)

Dante smiled. It seemed Vergil wasn't quite dead yet, as Yukimara carried him, Vergil's hand was outstretched.

"Forgot about Yamato didn't you?" He said as he watched Vergil's sword fall towards Gondora's head, that Vergil had controlled using his own wind technique. Dante moved his right shoulder slightly backwards, giving him an extra 2 inches, the hardly noticable move spun Nevan from front to back in an instant, successfully getting in the way of the sword.

Dante watched Cerebrus fall to the ground, split in half. He caught both halves on each leg and spun them so they were securely tightened round his feet. He pumped chakra into his feet and gritted his teeth. This would be cold, he thought. He brought up a foot directly between Gondora's legs aiming for the family jewels, as he did so a massive ice spike came shooting out of his foot, threatening to impale him in a very unpleasant place.


----------



## ChamberTrist (Jul 14, 2008)

gondara watched everything very carfully and noticed what the hyuuga was trying to do, but before he could react to it, the uchiha impailed him in the face

"heh, lucky shot."

gondara then moved his head back into position making a cracking sound as it happend, kind of like poping many bones back in place, gondara then jump out of the way of the ice spike

"ouch, that could have hurt"

gondara then stretched out both of his arms 1 toward the uchiha and 1 toward the hyuuga

"STRIKING SHADOW SNAKE!"

once he had said that, many snakes came out of his sleeves atempting to starangle the uchiha and hyuuga to death


----------



## Vergil (Jul 14, 2008)

In the meantime, Yamato slashed through Gondora's left wing, as he had failed to notice the sword. Dante made three handseals as the snakes came rushing towards his neck and wrapped around it. 

"Heh. not used this technique in a loooong time" Dante said smiling

OOC: not an autohit - I mentioned Yamato in the last post.


----------



## Caedus (Jul 14, 2008)

Kenshin clutched his blade and slashed through any snakes near him in speed and accuracy. He would attempt to follow up after Dante's attack..


----------



## ChamberTrist (Jul 14, 2008)

OOC yes i know it wasent auto hit C=

"ok look, hit cut off one of my wings" -snickers-

gondara makes hand seals

"Kage Bunshin no Jutsu (Shadow Doppelganger Technique)"

many clones(and i mean like OMG many) appear

gondara then sends his clones toward the hyuuga and the uchiha


----------



## Vergil (Jul 14, 2008)

"Kage bunshin?" Dante said inquisitively. "That looks a lot like my Doppleganger technique." Dante had learned this technique by himself through trial and error and had been using it to pull off flashy stunts. 

"Hey Uchiha - your can your sharingan copy stuff?" Dante said as 25 Dante's appeared, he limited the number so as not to waste too much chakra which would be required for his next moves.

Meanwhile the Hyuuga once again regrouped and started to attack some of the Kage bunshins with their Jyuuken and Kaiten.


----------



## ChamberTrist (Jul 14, 2008)

Everytime one the the clones was hit gondra just created another one, while the clones were still headed for the uchiha, they had reached the hyuuga, gondara then made more hand seals activating

"Bunshin Daibakuha (Clone Great Explosion)"

making all of his clones around the hyuuga explode, destroying the hyuugas clones, and posibly harming the hyuuga himself


----------



## Caedus (Jul 14, 2008)

"What do you have in mind..." Kenshin asked as he stood up, tired but he did not want to show as he glared his Sharingan foward towards the enemy shinobi. Meanwhile more ANBU and Jounin who survived the attack were poised to arrive soon as the village remained intact despite half of the stadium being destroyed and bodies littering the area. They had to wipe out all enemy oppostion and then secure the area..


----------



## ChamberTrist (Jul 14, 2008)

but just for good measure, he made more hand seals and used

"Katon: Hosenka no Jutsu (Fire Style - Art of the Phoenix Flower, the Touch-me-not)"

and sent balls of fire toward the hyuuga


----------



## ChamberTrist (Jul 14, 2008)

after he had fired off the balls of flame he noticed that his clones had reached the uchiha and he was just about to activate his jutsu on him too when all of a sudden Gondara freezes...

"GAAAAAH! UGH! WHAT IS THIS! WHAT IS WRONG WITH ME! GAAAAAAAAAAH!"

gondara then falls to the ground, screaming in pain


----------



## ChamberTrist (Jul 14, 2008)

OOC: u know how when gaaras shukaku is trying to take over and he starts screaming and holding his head? ya thts kinda wats happening(except no demon lol xD)


----------



## uchiha123123 (Jul 14, 2008)

OOC:"was I accepted


----------



## Caedus (Jul 14, 2008)

Kenshin narrowed his eyes, moving swiftly as he cut clone after clone in rapid sucession using his Sharingan to see his target while using his lighting fast movements to cut down his foe's clones n as suddenly more Uchiha ANBU appeared, arriving to help finish off this lone shinobi who just more trouble. Kenshin sighed heavily, trying to catch his breath as he glared back at Gondara. This time..no mercy, they were going to finish of this lone shinoboi right here, right now.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 15, 2008)

"This is a move the old man taught me" Dante said referring to the Hokage. "Vergil can do it really well now because of his byakugan, I'm so-so at it, but you would be pretty good."

He brought out a few small metal discs. "These are elemental atrracters. Here let me demonstrate, just copy the hand signs."

Dante did 6 hand signs and threw them at some of the clones. they attached and Dante sent up a vortex of fire and wind up into the air. the fire and wind split up into 4 directions and homed in on the clones, dispelling them.

He passed some to Kenshin. "It's pretty fun actually"


----------



## Caedus (Jul 15, 2008)

Kenshin nodded, his Sharingan allowing him to instantly memorize and copy the handsigns but however, Gondara himself was seemingly having problems of his own. He felt like trying it but there was a big opening towards Gondara. The Uchiha ANBU were all poised to spread out and just engulf their enemy with their advanced Fire Jutsu on his foe was dead...

"While we can enjoy that...why dont we take out that guy himself while he's acting all..weird" Kenshin stated. No questions right now..just finish your enemy.


----------



## ChamberTrist (Jul 15, 2008)

while still screaming, gondara thought to himself

"guh, ive been in this state to long, i have to get away, guh"

gondara, still in pain, rose to his feet and left his CS2 while saying

"we will meet again, you just got lucky."

gondara then vanished without a trace


----------



## Caedus (Jul 16, 2008)

Kenshin could only stare on..wondering just what the hell happened..


----------



## Vergil (Jul 17, 2008)

dante watched as their opponent left.

"Ah crap. and here I was all ready to kick some ass." Dante said feeling a little light headed and with very cold feet. He jumped down onto the ground and took cerebrus off his feet. He had suffered major frostbite and was having trouble walking to the med centre.

"I don't think this is over," he said to Kenshin, "not by a long shot. They'll be back soon, real soon. He looked over to med centre. He didn't want to go as he knew that the news on his brother was not good.


----------



## Caedus (Jul 17, 2008)

Kenshin could only nod and agree and then limp back towards the medical center..if this invasion failed? why try again...but regardless, they couldnt let them suceed..


----------



## Vergil (Jul 17, 2008)

OOC: before we go any further and conclude this arc, does anyone have ideas for the next one? it could be a rescue one, assasination, or a new threat (the new akatsuki maybe).

those are just my ideas though. plus it'll give a chance for people to join in


----------



## Caedus (Jul 17, 2008)

OOC: Nope :/


----------



## Vergil (Jul 17, 2008)

OOC: lol ok then, well we'll do an assassination thing cos I guess it follows on.


----------



## Caedus (Jul 17, 2008)

prehaps but who knows


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Jul 17, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Name: Vistous, Tyrannous
Age: ?
Gender: male
Rank: kage, missing nin
Home Village: Leaf, moved on to Shadow village 
Kekkei Genkai: body control (hadaseishi) 
Weapons: black chokuto, black kunai (multiple), black shuriken (multiple), and himself
Height: 6ft. 
Weight: 100 lbs  
Personality: He has three different personalities, his most common personality is the fact that he’s a pacifist, he will normally try to avoid or stop fights, he is like this because he was in the great ninja war nearly 1000 years ago. His second personality is that of a killer, he will stop at nothing to make someone suffer before they go. And his third is that of a kind friend, his personalities set him apart and allow him to be a useful warrior. 
Jutsus: uses lightning and water element which allow him to complete his newest technique. 
Strengths: Is able to create life from his body using samples of DNA.
Weaknesses: His head.
History: he has trained his kekkei genkai for over 1000 years and once used it to boost the Vistous clans reputation but his clan was long forgotten after a disease killed of nearly all the clan members, except for him, he was off fighting when the disease struck and by the time he got back to his village nothing was left.
Appearance: Has short brown spiked hair, or has short black spiked hair. Has both brown worn leather cloak and black (unknown material) hooded cloak. Wears black boots, black ninja pants, black ninja vest with black sleeved shirt underneath. Has brown or red eyes and finally, has pale white skin.




I have been excepted


----------



## RockinMasta (Jul 23, 2008)

OOC: this 1 has fallen apart pretty much


----------

